# Ätzende Spielernamen



## Hendric (29. Dezember 2007)

Moinsen!
Also ich wollte mal sagen wie sehr mir diese bekloppten namen von irgendwelchen Chars aufregen!
Denken wir mal so: ein kleiner untoter wird "geboren" und seine eltern nennen ihn ---> Shadowassassin!!!
Oder noch besser Shâdówàssâsìn   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wie alt die leute sind weiß ich nich. Es gibt lustige namen wie z.B. (öööööhm) Knackarsch - hab ich letztens eine gesehen.
Aber namen wie Sniporshùùt, Deathbladé, Ôwnér, Sweatdeath (was schweißtod bedeutet @ elfe in tirion)
Das ist lächerlich und versaut das spiel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
So, ich konnte ma wieder nich wirklich rüberbringen was ich sagen wollte, glaub ich...
Viel spaß beim zocken, und wenn euer lieblingsname schon weg is macht keine ^´`° ok? danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Greez


----------



## x3n0n (29. Dezember 2007)

Mimimi?

Doch ich weiss was du rüberbringen willst, aber glaubst du mit diesem Post wird sich das ändern? Ausserdem finde ich das ein wenig unglaubwürdig, da du Knackarsch gut findest und das das Spiel nicht kaputt macht?!


----------



## JKFraGGer (29. Dezember 2007)

Ja das sin die spinenr oder sowas dummes wie chucknorris XD und so ^^


----------



## chz (29. Dezember 2007)

mhm mich störts auch aber einfach ignorieren,kannst eh nix dran ändern.

aber namen mit ^´`° find ich noch human da sowas auch oft in fantasybüchern vorkommt.


----------



## Badumsaen (29. Dezember 2007)

jaaa man, hass ich auch wie die pest. Am schlechtesten find ich dann so english-deutsch kombis wie "shadowkrieger" oder "drachenslayer". Besonders einfallsreich war auch n schurke den ich gesehn hab der "pvpschurkee" hieß.


----------



## ReWahn (29. Dezember 2007)

Fand sowas auch mal schlimm... mittlerweile hab ich eingesehen, dass RP in WoW nich viel zählt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


im Gedächtnis geblieben sind mir "Banana", "Kohl" und "Shádówófdéáth", ich find aber auch Gildennamen wie "Bockwurst" ziemlich 
...  unpassend ...


----------



## Templer2k (29. Dezember 2007)

Magier namens Winzip und Schurke Malboro


----------



## Mondtänzerin (29. Dezember 2007)

Oh ich weiß gut was du meinst hehe. Aber nicht nur die Namen der Chars... auch die der Pets von den Jägerin sind manchmal arg. 
Da sah ich doch erst vor ein paar Wochen eine Elfenjägerin mit einer Katze namens... ohje, das darf ich garnicht schreiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also es ging jedenfalls in den sexuellen Bereich. Dann kannte ich ein Tier das hieß "Drogenkurier". Und das auf einem RP Server. 
Man kanns leider nur melden und/oder ignorieren.


----------



## -Pantas- (29. Dezember 2007)

Herrlich war der Name: Blòódelf ......

Wir haben ihn gesehen, und wie aus einem Munde erklang es: Blödelf *lach*

Naja, jedesmal wenn ich "das da" sehe, ist es wieder ein schmunzler wert.
Aber immernoch besser als die peinlichen verschreiber.

Was mir auch sehr sehr gut gefiel war die Leiche in Goldhain namens "Sido"

Herrlich....großes Kino!


----------



## vitti2801 (29. Dezember 2007)

Hendric schrieb:


> Aber namen wie Sniporshùùt, Deathbladé, Ôwnér, Sweatdeath (was schweißtod bedeutet @ elfe in tirion)



Sweatdeath soll i dem Fall wohl "Süßer Tod" heissen. Das mit den Sonderzeichen geht mit tierisch auf die Nerven, vorallem wenn die in group ladest kannst Shâdowowner (âáà) gleich mehrmals versuchen. Die Namen wie Pwnzôr von der Gilde Ally/Hordeschlächter/töter/hacker/mörder/etc sind einfach nur peinlich und unkreativ. Zum Thema Sonderzeichen: Das sind die 12 Jährigen IMBA Schurken die den Barlow Schurken Blog gehört haben und wohl meinen dass der ernst gemeint sei, an alle Shâdówàssâssìn's -> Lasst euch mal nen eigenen individuellen Namen einfallen sonst gehts euch wie dksjdaödkasd(stimmt nicht genau aber so ähnlich heisst der) auf meinem Server der sich ständig aufregt dass er keinen Raid findet.


----------



## Kra'jin (29. Dezember 2007)

Jegliche Wortkombis aus:

Shadow, Death, Night, Assassin, Roxx0r, Dark, Rul0r, Snip0r und co.

Barlow lässt grüßen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Scheinbar hatte vitti nen ähnlichen Gedanken ^^


----------



## jeNoova (29. Dezember 2007)

am geilsten bis jetzt bígfîsch ..


----------



## Destroyer1990_m (29. Dezember 2007)

Badumsaen schrieb:


> jaaa man, hass ich auch wie die pest. Am schlechtesten find ich dann so english-deutsch kombis wie "shadowkrieger" oder "drachenslayer". Besonders einfallsreich war auch n schurke den ich gesehn hab der "pvpschurkee" hieß.




Geh mal auf nethersturm da läuft einer rum hab ihn gerade gesehen bzw. vor ein paar stunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kintaroohe (29. Dezember 2007)

bei mir in der Gilde heißt einer Liquidpoo ....


----------



## vitti2801 (29. Dezember 2007)

Heisst das nicht soviel wie "Flüssige Kakcke" ?!? ich kenn Liquidreamz, Shami xD


----------



## BlizzLord (29. Dezember 2007)

Wow mom mal du findest das Knackarsch kein "kindlicher" Name ist aber Shadowhuunter und co. ?

lol...

Ich find dar Knackarsch, bratwurst... und was es nicht gibt viel schlimmer nur die Sonderzeichen nerven beim eintippen sonst mir doch wayne was die anderen für Namen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ach Ps:


> Zum Thema Sonderzeichen: Das sind die 12 Jährigen IMBA Schurken die den Barlow Schurken Blog gehört haben



Hmmm dar verallg. aber jmd. glaubst du es gibt keine 30 jährigen die solche sonderzeichen benutzen?


----------



## kintaroohe (29. Dezember 2007)

vitti2801 schrieb:


> Heisst das nicht soviel wie "Flüssige Kakcke" ?!? ich kenn Liquidreamz, Shami xD



jo richtig das ist es ja was mich so verwundert das er nicht von GMs darauf angesprochen wurde etc ..... ^^


----------



## vitti2801 (29. Dezember 2007)

Ich denke mal ein 30ig Jähriger denkt sich eher einen Reiferen,individuellen Namen aus und verzichtet auf Sonderzeichen. Kann mich natürlich auch irren, kenn leider keine Fakten dazu.


----------



## BlizzLord (29. Dezember 2007)

Ähhm es gibt mind. 1 miollionen 20-xx Jährige die sich genau so verhalten wie manch anderer Jungche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MO-Virus (29. Dezember 2007)

*edit by ahra*


----------



## Raema (29. Dezember 2007)

Ich will ja nichts sagen aber manche leute gehören einfach gebannt... sowohl aus WoW als auch aus dem Buffed Forum.

@Topic:

also die dümmsten die ich bis jetzt gesehn habe war in nem BG, Gsichtstod und Hirntod ... spiegelt bestimmt den Wissensstand der jeweiligen Personen wieder.


----------



## Denji (KdV) (29. Dezember 2007)

Solche "Dummen Namen" sollte man echt nicht verwenden, dass zeigt nur dass man sich nicht mit dem Spiel ausernander setzt.

zum Team "Sonderzeichen", sind teil von vielen Sprachen (bzw schreibt man die in machen sprachen), daher ärgerlich aber normal...

Grüße Denji


----------



## -Pantas- (29. Dezember 2007)

MO-Virus schrieb:


> *edit by ahra*


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nett, die Aussage, sowie die Visitenkarten beweisen mal wieder, wieviel Nahrung beiträge wie diese erhalten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So haben wir die "hasser" und die "ersteller" in sachen "Äztende Spielernamen" mal zu wort gehört.
Wobei mir die bedeutung von "MO-Virus"´s aussage irgendwie verschlossen bleibt..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so long...

[P]


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (29. Dezember 2007)

so namen wie Leisepieks oder Knallpuff sind sehr einfallsreich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elrigh (29. Dezember 2007)

Ich spiel WOW seit Release, ein Freund bat mich, auf einen Normal-PVE-Server zu kommen. Als ich mit ca. Level 30 in Duskwood einem Nachtelfen namens "Nudelsalat" begegnet bin, wusste ich, ich bin auf dem falschen Server. Ich bin geblieben und von Zeit zu Zeit reg ich mich noch über bescheuerte Namen auf.

Da ich seit 24 Jahren Pen&Paper Rollenspiele spiele kann ich auch nicht verstehen, warum Leute, die ein Fantasy-MMORPG spielen nicht genug Fantasie haben, um sich einen entsprechenden Namen auszudenken.

Aber darüber zu whinen ändert nix. Mit der Charakterumbenennung hat Blizzard den Leuten die Möglichkeit gegeben, den Namen zu ändern und ich hab mir fast schon überlegt, eine Sammelbox aufzumachen, um manchen Spielern einen Namenswechsel zu spendieren....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Throgan (29. Dezember 2007)

@Elrigh

Die beiden Comis bringens direkt auf den Punkt!^^


----------



## Mutorks (29. Dezember 2007)

Das schlimmste was ich aufm KdV bis jetzt gesehen habe war Rubeldikaz, welcher sich nach einem Ticket in Schnautze umbenannt hat, dann wieder in Rubeldikaz (diesmal anders geschrieben aber ka mehr wie) und dann wieder in Schnauze. 
Danach hab ich es nicht weiter verfolgt da die GMs ja anscheinden eh nichts auf die reihe bekommen...


----------



## Vanitra (29. Dezember 2007)

Naja, schaut mal welche Altersklassen WoW spielen. Das geht von einstelllig bis zweistellig und manchmal habe ich das Gefühl manche sind schon dreistellig, so langsam wie sie reagieren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel schlimmer finde ich zb. Schurken die <Fraktion>tod heissen (Name der Fraktion darf selbst eingestzt werden) und dann in BRT im Sneak stehen und zuschauen wie die Teammember sterben weil sie selbst als Schurken keinen Dmg zusammenbekommen. Das sind Spieler aus der Kategorie "AFK im BG" um dann mit ihrem 70er Jäger in Gladi Epic anzugeben. Zwar arm aber gehört dazu.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Deswegen sind die Namen eher uninteressant. Setzt sie doch einfach auf igno und gut, dann helft ihr ihnen wenigstens nicht durch Zufall  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fixfox10 (29. Dezember 2007)

Auch ein sehr schönes Erlebnis:
Mitten in Desolace rennt mir ein Jäger über den Weg mit Namen "Pipsy".
Seine Katze im gestreckten Galopp hinterher, die hieß "Pupsy".
Und als ich das zweite mal hinschaue, les ich den Gildennamen:
"Pöbel und Gesocks"...

Nix gegen diese Gilde, hab mal mit einem von denen zusammen gequestet und m.E. ist nach ist es 'ne reine Geschmackssache, wie man zu Spielernamen steht.

Ist der Name ZU episch - oder ZU albern?

Schließlich möchte niemand ne graue Maus haben.

Dazu wird es soviele verschiedene Ansichten wie Spieler geben...


----------



## Georg217 (29. Dezember 2007)

Geh auf RP Server.... ANsonsten heißen alle in den meisten Online SPielen so. Die meisten von den Spieler sind so ca 20 Jahre alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  .


----------



## Steirer (29. Dezember 2007)

Wobei ich Pipsy und Pupsy ja noch nett finde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Sagt der dessen 1. Char Curtman heisst...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich glaub da wird eine Namensänderung fällig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Von dem Charakternamen auf den Spieler dahinter schließen, das ist.. hmm... ich sag mal sehr engstirnig. Natürlich gibt es zig 12jährige die einen untoten Schurken spielen und ihn dann auch noch Kíll0r, oder (bitte hier Namen einfügen) nennen, aber ich wette das es mindestens ebensoviel andere Spieler 20+ gibt, die eine andere Klasse mit wohlklingendem Namen spielen, die um einiges mehr Matsch im Kopf haben.

Und zu guter letzt, es gibt genug Addons um weitere Spieler zu ignorieren, wenn die eigene Ignorelist schon voll ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:

Ich bin noch einige Kaffee von guter Grammatik entfernt. ^^


----------



## Aratosao (29. Dezember 2007)

Also der Schlimmste name den ich jeh Gehört habe war Jägerdruide, bei einem jäger. 
@ chz: Ok, ich stimme dir zu das es in vielen Fantasie Büchern und anderem auch namen mit ^°´` gibt aber solche namen wie Dôômmeister oder ein **** 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ** sind trotzdem nicht Fantasie oder so.

MfG Ara, Durotan


----------



## Regash (29. Dezember 2007)

Tja, so ist das eben...

Was mich daran eigentlich ärgert: Diese Leute rennen vermehrt auch auf den RP-Realms herum.

Ich fand es ja noch lustig, als vor dem Tor in Orgrimmar drei tote Orks lagen die "Ich", "liebe" und "Dich" hießen. Die waren auch nach 'ner Stunde wieder weg und wuren nie mehr gesehen.

Das aber tatsächlich eine Gilde herumrennt, die sich, glaube ich, "Belegte Brote" nennt und ALLE Charaktere dort "Wurstbrot", "Butterbrot", "Käsebrot" u. s. w. heißen, das ist ganz klar absichtliches verstoßen gegen die erweiterten Regeln eines RP-Relams.

Wer lustige Namen lesen will: Im Forum der Nachtwache gibt es mehrer Threads, in denen die Namen gesammelt wurden. Und das sind nur Namen von diesem einen RP-Realm!

Ich hoffe ja, das diese ganzen Schwachköpfe mal eine elektronische Entladung während der Darmentleerung trifft...


----------



## wowhunter (29. Dezember 2007)

@ MO-Virus ich hätte mit diesen namen in der signatur lieber net hier rein geschrieben xD


----------



## Fiannqe (29. Dezember 2007)

Kam mal ne Duellmeldung, dass Torpfosten gegen Türzarge gewonnen hatte. Gurkenlaster fand ich auch nicht schlecht^^


----------



## Cienen (29. Dezember 2007)

is doch egal uns zwingt keiner die namen zu lesen


----------



## Jaq (29. Dezember 2007)

Und WER bitte schön entscheidet, ob ein Name dumm ist oder nicht?
Wenn jemand den Namen passend findet, könntet ihr ja auch Toleranz zeigen und nicht bei der Community flamen. THX


----------



## MO-Virus (29. Dezember 2007)

wowhunter schrieb:


> @ MO-Virus ich hätte mit diesen namen in der signatur lieber net hier rein geschrieben xD



UND WIESO NICHT??????????


----------



## Leannan (29. Dezember 2007)

Also, ich hab´ mir inzwischen abgewöhnt, mich über allzu nicht-fantasy-mäßige Namen aufzuregen. Zumal in meiner Gilde (die auch noch zu einem großen Teil aus RL-Freunden besteht) eine ganze Menge Highlights dieser Art rumrennen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (Die aber alle einen passenden Spruch gekriegt haben, wenn sie mal wieder mit einem neuen Char, der heißt wie ein Haushaltsgerät o.ä., aufgelaufen sind).  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schade find´ ich es trotzdem. Zumal es doch garnicht sooo schwer ist, was Passendes _und _Kreatives zu finden. Wenn man selbst keine spontane Idee hat, hilft doch ein kurzer Blick in ein paar Fantasy-Romane oder man besorgt sich einfach ein kleines Programm, Namemage o.ä., und  probiert so lange rum, bis das was auswirft, das gefällt...


----------



## apocalyptika (29. Dezember 2007)

Naja, wer Probleme hat damit Leute in eine Gruppe einzuladen weil er das Sonderzeichen nicht hinbekommt..... naja da kann ich nur lachen! Und euch den Tip geben erstmal einen Grundkurs im Umgang mit der Tastaur zu machen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und im übrigem..... habt ihr nichts besseres zu tun als euch nen Kopf über Spieler Namen zu machen?? Klar, manch ein Name is schon sehr ätzend, ich erinner mich da an die Gilde Brotgeschwader....... deren Member hießen Käsebrot, Bananebrot usw usw....

Aber mal im ernst, guckt mal Nachrichten oder schaut mal in eine Zeitung! Da gibt es eindeutig wichtigere Sachen,  über die man sich aufregen kann!

MFG


----------



## Unic_Howard (29. Dezember 2007)

Also ich find manche Namen auch echt lächerlich. Die versauen einem das ganze Spiel.

Wenn da z.B. irgendwer rumrennt und sich "Ellesmera" genannt hat. Da ist der Tag doch schon voll im Eimer. Oder auch so Gina Wild Fanboys wie z.B. "Gia"... omg... da hörts doch echt auf.

Naja... wie man sieht sind Namen wohl immer Geschmacksache. Also komm wieder runter und reg Dich nicht über solche unsinnigen Sachen auf!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (29. Dezember 2007)

Früher wurden die wenigstens noch umbenannt. mittlerweile wird das fast nicht mehr gemacht. Ich schreibe fast täglich mehrere Tickets wegen Namen die nicht nur bescheuert sind sondern sogar auch Titel enthalten wie (Lord, Mr, Cptn usw) was laut den Regeln für Namen nicht erlaubt ist. Aber die GMs machen einfach nichts.... wird mal Zeit für eine Welle Beschwerdemails über die GMs. -.-


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (29. Dezember 2007)

Unic_Howard schrieb:


> Also ich find manche Namen auch echt lächerlich. Die versauen einem das ganze Spiel.
> 
> Wenn da z.B. irgendwer rumrennt und sich "Ellesmera" genannt hat. Da ist der Tag doch schon voll im Eimer. Oder auch so Gina Wild Fanboys wie z.B. "Gia"... omg... da hörts doch echt auf.
> 
> ...



Was passt denn an den zwei Namen nicht? o.O
Das sind wenigstens nicht solche Zumutungen wie Hirnlos, Uberlordpawnor, drmengele und so weiter - auf einem Rollenspielserver!


----------



## Zez (29. Dezember 2007)

Hee, mein Chars auf dem Testserver haben die Namen: Einspluseins, Kochtopf, Mundstuhl und Veuy - wobei letzter bei eurer Disskussion herausfällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber das ist nur auf dem Testserver - auf Live haben sie Namen wie: Zezki, Platina, Ivylana, Lev, Ruari, ... ... ...

hat schon jemand gegen sämtliche möchte-gern-warcraft-Helden-Namen protestiert? ìllídân, Thraall, etc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kirali (29. Dezember 2007)

Davon gibt´s genug, hab mal ein Jägerpet gesehen das Kühlschrank heißt und nen Krieger der sich Bumslord nennt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zartek (29. Dezember 2007)

ReWahn schrieb:


> Fand sowas auch mal schlimm... mittlerweile hab ich eingesehen, dass RP in WoW nich viel zählt...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann geh auf nen rp server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja bei gildennamen gehts noch finde ich.. kann manchmal ganz witzig sein, wie z.B die gilde "Hatz fear" XD aber so player namen wie "Darkvenom" "deathshadow" "shadowassasine" die echt jeder 2te schurke hat, sind arm


----------



## Lungodan (29. Dezember 2007)

Gibt auch ziemlich bescheurte Namen bei denen man sich echt wegschmeißen kann.
Z.B Fastkiller, Shadowrouge (wenn die dann auch noch Rouge statt Rogue schreiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und dann noch so lustige Typen wie Deathuncle (den fand ich besonders lustig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## TheJoY (29. Dezember 2007)

Ich mal einen Pala gesehen der hies ernsthaft Streitkolben ><
Danach hab ich mir erstma einen abgelacht ^^


----------



## mazze3333 (29. Dezember 2007)

naja mit ^° und so sieht man bei fantasy büchern meist nur über einem buchstaben und ned allen...


----------



## Perrycox (29. Dezember 2007)

ich finde auch das es sehr wirklich sehr sehr viele namen gibt die voll kake sind!!

aber ich muss auch sagen das es ot wirklich lustige namen sind:

Beispiel

Schurke = Onehitwounder
Warri = Tankwart
Priest = Iamholy
Pala = Scheisdinix

der nutzen sei dahin gestellt aber ein schmunzeln lockts mir immer raus.....^^


----------



## sp0tz (29. Dezember 2007)

Mir selbst gefallen solche Namen ja auch nicht, aber is ja nicht so als würd das stören o.O. Das is wohl deren Problem wie die sich nennen. Frag mich halt, wie man sich selbst so nen Namen geben kann.
Aber wenn dir solche Namen nicht gefallen, geh auf nen RP-Realm. Da wirst du nur selten / garnicht solche Namen sehen und wenn du solche Namen siehst, kannst du die nem GM melden und höchstwahrscheinlich muss der sich dann umbenennen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Dezember 2007)

Zartek schrieb:


> Dann geh auf nen rp server
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hoffe das sollte ein Scherz sein Oo
Auf den RP Servern laufen mitunter... noch mehr solcher... ich nenn es mal... verbaler Ausflüsse... herum
Eben aus diesem Grund, weils RP Server sind und wir eh nur als RL-Versager und Typen mit Psychoproblemen gesehen werden :-D Und man wird oft genug als solcher bezeichnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab es mittlerweile aufgegeben aufn RP-Server Namen zu melden, die GMs sind sowieso alle leicht meschugge und tun wirklich JEGLICHE Namen, die nicht den normalen Bestimmungen entgegenstehen, als RP Namen ab...


----------



## Yurn3ro (29. Dezember 2007)

Omg da kann man echt nur sagen:"mimi".
Lasst doch die Leute sich nennen wie sie lust haben. Ich mein das doch ansichtsache wer welche Namen gut findet.

Vor die Nachposter, die schreiben:" Ja du hast bestimmt so einen spackigen Namen". Nein meine Chars heisen ganz normal mir ist es nur scheiß egal wie dumm sich andere Leute nennen, wen es gefällt ist ok.


----------



## Schlagetot (29. Dezember 2007)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das sollte ein Scherz sein Oo
> Auf den RP Servern laufen mitunter... noch mehr solcher... ich nenn es mal... verbaler Ausflüsse... herum
> Eben aus diesem Grund, weils RP Server sind und wir eh nur als RL-Versager und Typen mit Psychoproblemen gesehen werden :-D Und man wird oft genug als solcher bezeichnet
> 
> ...


Hm, also auf meinem RP server sehe ich solche Namen erlich gesagt nahezu garnicht mehr. Und ich spiele schon recht viel in letzter zeit. Du kannst da nicht alle Realms über einen Kamm scheren. Mitunter sind die GM's so streng das Namen die ok waren, geändert wurden.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (29. Dezember 2007)

Ätzend find ich "Gottesohn" da bekomm ich echt die Kriese.


----------



## TheOlimar (29. Dezember 2007)

sowas ist mir schon 2 mal passiert
1.) ich war mit meinen twink Blácky in HDW, und da war son netter krieger wir haben uns ausgemacht das wir uns in die FL eintragen...ich geh offf...shit wie war sein name hab vergessen ihn einzutragen xD. er heißt Tempelritter...das einzige problem war der hatte bei den 3 e und 1 i solche `'^°.... na super und hät ich das jz herausfinden sollen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ps fals du jz diese nachricht liest schreib mich mal an xD

2.) mein Taure schami hat schmiedekunst und ich musste so ne schmiedeq machen, ich musste nur mehr 2 waffen machen aber ich hatte nicht das rezept dazu ---> jemand musste mir das machen. es dauerte 5 min schon hatte ich wem. ich sagte ihm er soll vor der bank in og warte weil ich noch was von meinen anderen twink holte...er war nimmer da und seinen namen wusste ich natürlich dank diesen ´`'^° auch nimmer -.- naja ein son stricherl ist nicht schlimm find ich aber wenn da 4 solche sind. wie willst du denn das aussprechen. jz ernsthaft dich frag jemand..."He Olimar(mein spieler name^^) wie heißt der Typ nochmal der dir so günstig netherstofftaschen gemacht hat?" "das war dieser Necrosrouge(frei erfunden^^) mit solchen komischen stricherln bei den e, o, u und s 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




lg. TheOlimar^^


----------



## Theor80 (29. Dezember 2007)

Soll ich jetzt meine Blutelfen Paladine mit dem Namen "Sechsobjekt" löschen?^^


----------



## sirenia (29. Dezember 2007)

schlimm find ich namen zb bei magier  " frostmage" frostmagier" usw da gibs denke auf jeden server  zu viele  und sind dan arkan und/oda feuer geskillt


----------



## mkchrissi (29. Dezember 2007)

hab im bg schon mal nen *Kuhlschrank* gesehen und noch ein anderes gerät das ich vergessen habe öÖ


----------



## SonicX (29. Dezember 2007)

Auf Nera'thor hieß mal einer Kopfnussnega der musste dann seinen namen ändern weil sich jemand beschwert hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baddream (29. Dezember 2007)

Ich finde Sonderzeichen nicht schlimm. Ich meine ich heiße z.B. Deâty im Spiel! Na gut so Namen wo 100x irgendein ^ ` ´ oder sonstwas vorkommen können natürlich schon nerven. Und diese ganzen "Shadowkillers", und "Darkfighters", und "Elitegarden von Azaroth / Kalimdor" die gehen mir eigentlich auch aufn Keks. ^^


----------



## Juliy (29. Dezember 2007)

Also bei uns gibts einen Untoten WL, der nennt sich 

''ShadowHexer''

Naja ich denke dass Alter kann man 11 schätzen . . .


----------



## xproxpro (29. Dezember 2007)

Bei mir war mal ein Schurke mit dem tollen Namen "Superschamane" da gibts wohl nicht viel zu sagen...


----------



## Baltasarr (29. Dezember 2007)

Ein Bankchar von mir heißt leider Gottes Saversex ... Sollte eine Anlehnung an einen anderen Charakter mit dem Namen Saver sein und halt dessen ex sein naja ... Problem dabei ist das Blizzard keine Leerzeichen und dergleichen duldet. Wie gesagt nur ein Bankchar, aber als ich bemerkte wie der char hieß und etwas weiter dachte wars schon zu spät und wiederum mußte ich bei dem Namen auch schmunzeln.

Gruß Balta


----------



## Avalanche (29. Dezember 2007)

Mutorks schrieb:


> Das schlimmste was ich aufm KdV bis jetzt gesehen habe war Rubeldikaz, welcher sich nach einem Ticket in Schnautze umbenannt hat, dann wieder in Rubeldikaz (diesmal anders geschrieben aber ka mehr wie) und dann wieder in Schnauze.
> Danach hab ich es nicht weiter verfolgt da die GMs ja anscheinden eh nichts auf die reihe bekommen...



Wobei ich sowas noch ok, sogar lustig finde, wenn es halt nicht so offensichtlich sondern ein Aussprache-Wortspiel ist^^. 
Auf Shattrath laufen auch einige ziemlich dämlich benannte Chars rum, wo sich mir die Zehennägel aufrollen, wie z.b. "Antivirus", oder "Stinkstiefel". Sowas kann ich als langjähriger Pen & Paper-RPG-Spieler auch nicht abhaben.


----------



## Malchezzar (29. Dezember 2007)

ich hab im bg mal nen 39er Draenei Schamane gesehn, der nennte sich Drachenelf, meiner meinung nach etwas unpassend für: 
1. nen Draenei
2. nen Allianzler  
3. nen schamie
aber naja ändern wird sich dran eh nix, von dem her, ignorieren so gut es geht


----------



## Bl1nd (29. Dezember 2007)

Gerade gesehen: Ogerbrain...


----------



## Kengo (29. Dezember 2007)

Vor einer ganzer Weile,in classic WoW,noch vor Ahn´Qiraj hab ich mir einen Hunter erstellt. (Troll)
Ich laufe aus Crossroads hinaus und sehe nen Orc der "Scharmhaar" heißt!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (29. Dezember 2007)

Hatten mal einen paladin namens "Blóòd" im BG, den hat jeder nur "Blööd" genannt weil es so aussah mit den Accents.

Wurde der Klassiker "Darkrouge" schon erwähnt?


----------



## Underworldin (29. Dezember 2007)

sweatdeath = schweißtod? 
des heißt doch sweat death= süßer tod


----------



## Kennyxd (29. Dezember 2007)

ich hab nichts gegen sonderzeichen und wer sich über das eintippen aufregt... ähm ja... man kann entweder shiftklick auf den namen machen, rechtklick zum direkt inv oder aus der liste wählen... wann tippt man einen namen ein?

ich hab auch nen char der heißt Nylâ, was ist daran denn so verkehrt? namen wie "ichbinimba" snd halt schon ein wenig lächerlich, aber lässt immerhin vermuten wer dahinter steckt


----------



## Tikume (29. Dezember 2007)

Kennyxd schrieb:


> ich hab auch nen char der heißt Nylâ, was ist daran denn so verkehrt?



Es schreit halt "Name war leider schon vergeben" in die Welt raus. Aber damit musst Du ja leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unaton (29. Dezember 2007)

Namen mit Sonderzeichen find ich nicht schlimm, solange sie sich in Grenzen halten.

Namen wie:

Allihunter (in allen Formen)
Noobhunter (wieder in allen Formen)
usw.

sind einfach nur peinlich und lassen auf das geistige Alter des gegenübers schließen.
Wenn man einen Bären (als Jäger) Imbär nennt ist das nocht ok, das treibt jedem ein Schmunzeln aufs Gesicht.
Oder seinen Katze einfach Hund zu nennen, aber nein ein Jäger Namens Hôrdéhûnntâá hat ein Pet das Ôrcèsssêr heißt. Irgendwie verpeilen die den Sinn eines Rollenspiels. Any Way solche Leute sind gleich immer mein Main Ziel aufm BG ...


----------



## Zez (29. Dezember 2007)

Kennyxd schrieb:


> ich hab nichts gegen sonderzeichen und wer sich über das eintippen aufregt... ähm ja... man kann entweder shiftklick auf den namen machen, rechtklick zum direkt inv oder aus der liste wählen... wann tippt man einen namen ein?
> 
> ich hab auch nen char der heißt Nylâ, was ist daran denn so verkehrt? namen wie "ichbinimba" snd halt schon ein wenig lächerlich, aber lässt immerhin vermuten wer dahinter steckt


Gegen Nylâ habe ich nichts, gegen:
Sébûlòn allerdings schon -.-


----------



## ralonsi (29. Dezember 2007)

Jäger = Heydrich
Pet    = Reinhard

hat mich zum Nachdenken gebracht


Für die die mit Geschichte nichts am Hut haben : *Reinhard* Tristan Eugen *Heydrich* war u.a                           SS- Obergruppenführer, Leiter des Reichssicherheitshaauptamts und mit der " Endlösung der Judenfrage''
beauftragt


----------



## lordpa (29. Dezember 2007)

also der name ist nicht blöd aber ich denke der ist echt supa.....

Damagehealer ^^


----------



## Lucid (29. Dezember 2007)

Underworldin schrieb:


> sweatdeath = schweißtod?
> des heißt doch sweat death= süßer tod




setzen 6.

swe*a*t=Schweiß

swe*e*t= süß


----------



## saphyroth (29. Dezember 2007)

...tja den blödesten namen den ich je gesehen hab war hedschok..anundfürsich okay aber rated mal was es heißen soll....

HEDGEHOG (igel)

ach interessant ist der magier Deathwarrior

und mei  fav schurkenname ist doomclaw^^


----------



## Kirali (29. Dezember 2007)

ralonsi schrieb:


> Jäger = Heydrich
> Pet    = Reinhard
> 
> hat mich zum Nachdenken gebracht
> ...



da gibts nen NPC der heißt Hin Denburg, find ich auch sehr unpassend


----------



## sni1339 (29. Dezember 2007)

omg wie mies -.- @ ralonsi.
haste gemeldet?

Ein paar meiner Favoriten sind: Pristerxxl, Schurknboss, Mage (in allen Variationen).

Es gibt aber auch relativ belustigende Namen, z.B. konnten mich "Gaudizwerg" (Orc-Tank) und "Stationsarzt" (Holypriest) dann doch zum lächeln bringen xD

Naja, stimmt schon, RP ist nicht so das Ding von WoW... außer im BG oder beim Deffen in UC (na, wer war gestern auf Nathrezim dabei als die Allies 20minuten vorm Serverneustart [wegen hotfix] versucht ham Varimathras anzugreifen? xD), wo man gelegentlich FÜR DIE HORDE lesen kann^^.

In dem Sinne - für die Verlassenen.


----------



## Xylezz (29. Dezember 2007)

ich muss leider eingestehen das ich meinen ehemaligen mainchar erstellt habe als ich lattenstramm nach einer party nach hause gekommen bin........

naja nun heiße ich Bananentorte :x

aber hey alle haben es mit humor genommen ganz besonders mein ehemaliger raid :>


----------



## Theroas (29. Dezember 2007)

Schöner Thread!

Ist leider auch bei eher "ernsteren" MMOGs wie z.B. EVE Online verbreitet.
Da düsen "Shadowschamanen", "Supermurderers" und diverse "Dragons" munter durchs All.
Ich frag mich dabei immer wie die ihr Cockpit so eingerichtet haben..
Totems statt Hebel? Mehrere I-WIN Knöpfe? Asbestbeschichtete Mikrofone?

Was mir weiterhin aufgefallen ist: Es scheint einen Zusammenhang zwischen "schlechter Name" und
Ausdrücken wie "Ich will zoggn!" und "Oaa *klasse XY* ist so imba!1" zu geben.
Beides Hinweise auf einen eher "jüngeren" Spieler.

Positiv: Die Anzahl der Gîmlies, Légòlâss und Arágoarns hat zuletzt stark abgenommen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## axive (29. Dezember 2007)

> Also bei uns gibts einen Untoten WL, der nennt sich
> 
> ''ShadowHexer''
> 
> Naja ich denke dass Alter kann man 11 schätzen . . .



Sagt ausgerechnet jemand mit dem total einfallsreichen Namen "Himself" *grübel*





> da gibts nen NPC der heißt Hin Denburg, find ich auch sehr unpassend



dir ist schon klar dass es im zusammenhang mit dem luftschiff steht und somit ansich nichts verwerfliches hat? -.-



Der  lustigste Name der mir bisher untergekommen ist war "wurstrakete" ^^


----------



## Gothmorg (29. Dezember 2007)

Meine Favoriten sind "Pipikaka", "Trollvottel" und der Magier namens "Priester".
Und zur RP-Tauglichjkeit von ´`^° usw. kann ich auch nur sagen, eins an passender Stelle ist ok, sobald aber jedes Zeichen dreimal vorkommt wirds albern.

Und nochmal zu den Namen allgemein, dazu möchte ich noch sagen, dass es auch nicht unbdingt nötig ist, dass alle mit irgendwelchen verqueren Elfen-RP-Namen ala Aridianoth, Andrioth usw. auftauchen, die man am Ende eh nicht mehr voneinander unterscheiden kann. Da dann lieber ein paar englische Wörter, oder im Notfall auch Wortkombinationen. Das einzige, was ich nicht abkann sind sämtliche Kombinationen aus Shadow, Death, Assassin, Venom usw, sowie geistiger Dünnschiss wie Kloschüssel, Apfeltasche usw. (außer für PvP-Twinks, da ist letzteres lustig ^^)


----------



## Melian (29. Dezember 2007)

Underworldin schrieb:


> sweatdeath = schweißtod?
> des heißt doch sweat death= süßer tod




Sweetdeath sollte es heissen, wenns süsser tod heissen soll.. nicht sweat.. sweat = schweiss. ein für alle mal..^^

Back to topic: Victorinoxor..
zweimal gemeldet aufm kdv, immer noch nicht umbenannt.

verstösst gleich gegen zwei regeln.. 3seufz*


----------



## seymerbo (29. Dezember 2007)

das meiste mit son dummen namen sind sowieso nur bankchars oder i-welche pvp twinks ...

Naja mein Kumpekl hat einach in einem Englischen Wörtbuch geguckt und gescuht was fürn Wort sich mal cool anhört, scheißegal was es übersetzt heißt


----------



## Lordcocain (29. Dezember 2007)

öhm hab meinen Druiden damals Lordcocain genannt! naja nach 70 leveln und mehr als 89 Tagen Spielzeit is es dann dochmal nem GM aufgefallen und soit gabs gleich mal nen 3 Stunden bann! aber wenigstens konnte ich endlich nen andren namen wählen! lordaratas


----------



## SeRuM (29. Dezember 2007)

Gegen sonderzeichen habe ich nichts.
Solang sie auf Namen vorkommen die halt für ein fantasy-Szenario realistisch sind.


----------



## Melian (29. Dezember 2007)

Lordcocain schrieb:


> lordaratas



wie schöndass das ebenfalls gegen die namensbestimmungen verstösst.


*seufz*

Man darf keinen titel bereits im namen fürhen wie lord, mr., king.. etc


----------



## Nebelvater (29. Dezember 2007)

Ich finde die meisten hier übertreiben... 

Soll man seinen Char halt so nennen wie man will, jeder sollte an WoW seinen Spaß haben und wenn ihr einmal  einen sieht der einen vll bisschen unpassenden Namen hat und gleich ein Ticket schreibt... das finden ja sogar die GM´s shice. 

Ich Ignoriere diese Namen einfach und wegen dem " Nur Junge leute nehmen solche Namen " 

Das stimmt reingarnicht!  Ich kenne ein paar 30-40ig Jährige in meiner Gilde die  " Dämage" oder " Kíllyôu" heisen... 

Solange es kein RP server ist. 

Lustigster Name: Hanspeter


----------



## Lordcocain (29. Dezember 2007)

Melian schrieb:


> wie schöndass das ebenfalls gegen die namensbestimmungen verstösst.
> *seufz*
> 
> Man darf keinen titel bereits im namen fürhen wie lord, mr., king.. etc




Nur auf RP servern verboten!
ich spiele auf nem PvE Server!


----------



## dragon1 (29. Dezember 2007)

nachtelfe>>>blutigeelfe*kotz* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (29. Dezember 2007)

Nebelvater schrieb:


> Ich kenne ein paar 30-40ig Jährige in meiner Gilde die  " Dämage" oder " Kíllyôu" heisen...


WAAAAAAAS?!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Kíllyôu?!! 
den Ar,,, kenn ich.
ist ein schurke der immer leichnahme bespuckt dieser fu,,er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
meinst du den? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dardinio (29. Dezember 2007)

Diese Leute sidn Selberschuld .. wen sie sich sollche  namen geben ...
Habe Gestern einen Gesehen der heisst "Affenkot xD" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VuLIoM (29. Dezember 2007)

weiss ned ob der name schon kam aber
hab mal einen hunter gesehn der sich "Hunta" nannte und nochmal einer, ja es war wieder ein hunter, "Hunterx" 

O.o


----------



## Zeddy (29. Dezember 2007)

bei mir aufm server gibts nen chami der sich "schamiroqoai" nennt xD

naja auch eher lustig


----------



## Tôny (29. Dezember 2007)

gangsterone^^


----------



## Mulukukku (29. Dezember 2007)

Moin erstmal =)

Ich finde man sollte das nicht übertreiben.
Klar gibt es viele spieler, die das ziehmlich übertreiben.
Das kann ja auch ganz Lustig sein, wie z.B. Muhkuh für einen Tauren (hab ich letztens im Bg gesehen).
Allerdings sollche Namen wie Owner ist wirklich unangebracht (besonders, wenn die Chars dann voll schlecht sind).

Meinen Namen kann auch kaum einer aussprechen =)

Mfg Mulukukku




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## agamja (29. Dezember 2007)

also namen mit extrem vielen `´  nerfen.
das schreit einafch nach name gabs schon!

und man war zu faul/unkreativ um sich ne bissel gedanken zu machen...
dabei gibt es os viel Namengeneratoren (einfach mal nach googeln)

wenn die `sich in grenzen halten und man es noch aussprechen könnte ist es ok!
Aber nicht so was wie Môrígán etc.

Naja mein Char haben namen wie Nadow, Alnara, Askasia und Cú
alle auf normalne sever nur nadow ist auf pvp

naja jendefalls
agamja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mocor (29. Dezember 2007)

bei uns auf dem server gibts nen jäger der nennt sich :Jäger^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebelvater (29. Dezember 2007)

dragon1 schrieb:


> WAAAAAAAS?!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Weis nicht, gehe eig ( okay bin gegangen spiele eig kein WoW mehr ^^ ) mit dem Heroic inis oder Raids


----------



## N3xr0k (29. Dezember 2007)

Schâkìrá, deadgagnster, fruchtzwergg, tolljin-jin-sejin-jojin-rojin etc.


----------



## Tomtar (29. Dezember 2007)

ich kenn jemande desen char heist Pussý


----------



## Revan69 (29. Dezember 2007)

Solche Namen kannst als Titel ansehen, wie (beispiel) Timmy "Der Hammer" Handson" oder so in diesem Fall wär der Name hald Hammer. Ich denke es is nur auslegungssache.


----------



## Avalanche (29. Dezember 2007)

Blutelf-Schurke namens "Vanhinten".


----------



## Babble (29. Dezember 2007)

Naja Namen sind wie schon nen paar man geschrieben worden ist auslegungssache. Was ich aber schlimmer finde es kommt ein "guter" Film ins Kino und man sieht im Low Level Bereich aufeinmal Chars mit Namen wie
Eragon
Eràgon
Estragon
etc.

Sehr Phantasievoll


Grüsse an alle Neo´s  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tja (29. Dezember 2007)

Namen sind doch sowas von unwichtig. Wenn Skill und Equip passen  lad ich einen Shadowhunter 1000x lieber in die Gruppe, als irgendeinen 100%ig stimmigen Namen ohne Skill, Equip.

ps: man kann die Namensanzeige auch ausschalten, nur so als Tip.


----------



## Gothmorg (29. Dezember 2007)

agamja schrieb:


> Naja mein Char haben namen wie Nadow, Alnara, Askasia und Cú
> alle auf normalne sever nur nadow ist auf pvp



Ok, eigentlich kann man nichts dagegen sagen, allerdings finde ich das auch nicht viel kreativer. Aber mir gefallen eigentlich auch nur Namen, die der Namensgeber begründen kann. Und das kannst du sicher nicht. Das ist die typische Vorgehensweise für Elfennamen. Man nehme eine beliebige Menge "A", "E", "I", "N", "S", "D", "L" und mische sie im Verhältnis 1 Vokal zu 2 Konsonanten. Sry, aber das ist meiner Meinung nach noch phantasieloser als Namen wie Trollvottel oder Muhkuh, da steckt wenigstens noch was lustiges drin.


----------



## Nenji (29. Dezember 2007)

Lothloriel schrieb:


> Blutelf-Schurke namens "Vanhinten".



So einen gibts auf meinem server auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja allgemein hab ich nichts gegen das sonderzeichen ^  wenns nur einmal vorkommt.

habe schon die namen 

imbaklatscher 
shadowmage
ect. 

gehört , und nein es sind nicht immer kiddies die solche namen haben, gut villt. sind die kiddies dr größere teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber dennoch sollte man nicht gleich annehmen "uhhhh der heist IMBÂMÂGÉ , der is n 12 jähriger"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

anyway n schönen tag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ps: Wer nen Rechtschreibfehler findet darf ihn behalten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ragosh (29. Dezember 2007)

mein bruder nannte sich mal gsuschrist  der musste sich auch umbenennen weil sich jemand beschwerte
eig is der name ja gar net so ätzend find ich vl liegts ja dran dass er hexi is^^


----------



## ShItHaPpEnS (29. Dezember 2007)

also auhc ich muss eingestehen..ich hab bei der charactertaufe net so richtig nach gedacht...mein char heisst asspain...xD.....tja traurig ne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ..wurde schon richtig oft angeschnauzt von andern leuten und bei gilden nicht angenommen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


aba ich finds eig net so schlimm wenn jemand sonen namen hat...wenn mans gut findet..also ich find meinen net mehr gut...was voll unüberlegt...glaub ich änder namen xD..wie viel kostet des nochma?
8euro oda?danke schon ma..cya


----------



## Moerbinho (29. Dezember 2007)

Kreuzigt mich,
ich verwende keine RP Namen !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wem es gefällt, der soll sich so nennen. Ganz einfach.


----------



## Tardok (29. Dezember 2007)

Ich finde wenns nicht mehr wie ein axon (schreibt man das so??.... ka^^) dann isses noch ok aber wenn dann solche sachen wie Æ eingebaut werden kotzt das einfach nur noch an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## prontopronto (29. Dezember 2007)

Cienen schrieb:


> is doch egal uns zwingt keiner die namen zu lesen


Und wie soll das in der Praxis dann aussehn ? Mit geschlossenen Augen WoW spielen um sich nicht an den Kleingeistern zu stören, die nichtmal einen passenden Namen bei der Char-Erstellung auf die Reihe kriegen ?

Wer in der Öffentlichkeit (und so ein Server ist in dem Falle nunmal "die Öffentlichkeit") mit seinem Zwerg namens Kackbratze oder Bratpfanne oder sonstwas spazieren geht, der möchte es offensichtlich das sich die Umstehenden darüber amüsieren. 
Also kann man ihnen den Gefallen doch auch erweisen mit so einem Thread hier.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alchiemist (29. Dezember 2007)

Die Namen gehen ja noch....  aber wenn ich dann so Leute wie Peniseule sehe, die ihren Namen mit der Tatsache rechtfertigen, dass man Pennis(Geld) auch zu einer Säule stapeln kann dann könnt ich (Dieser Text ist aus Zensierungsgründen ausgeschnitten. Danke für Ihre rücksichtnahme.)....


----------



## DarkKiri (29. Dezember 2007)

mein  freund hat keine ahnung von mmorpg's und hat bei mir hellgate und wow angespielt, sein name in hellgate=headshooter, seiner in wow=gezeichneter
meine namen sind so= rascus, bela mur, abracsus, etc.^^


----------



## Dunham (29. Dezember 2007)

jo, manche namen sind schon recht witzig. krachbummeule etc sind teilweise recht amüsierend.

doch namen wie EPICMAGE etc. zeigt in meinen augen totale inkompetenz. ich finde das kommt ein wenig wannabe rüber. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HealingAngel (29. Dezember 2007)

Naja mein erster Char (Jäger) heißt Brotbeutel ... da er mir aber auch keinen Spaß mehr macht und er eh sehr selten das OnlineLicht sieht ... isses mir egal ^^


----------



## dragon1 (29. Dezember 2007)

Nebelvater schrieb:


> Weis nicht, gehe eig ( okay bin gegangen spiele eig kein WoW mehr ^^ ) mit dem Heroic inis oder Raids


dann ist es ein anderer^^


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Dezember 2007)

bei dämlichen namen kommen mir sofort 2 namen in denn (liegt wohl daran dass mich die beiden letztens erst gestresst haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ):
n ally schurke im bg namens "heidrun"

und n ally schurke der mich inna scherbenwelt gegankt hat namens "heinzipupsi"

erbärmlich finde ich ja auch noch so ally hunter die ihr pet einfach nur "cat" oder "katze" oder so nennen


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (29. Dezember 2007)

es gibt viele ätzende namen, ich will ma n paar auflisten 
"Dertot""Zumknutschen""Stomp""Deaddevil"

wenn man keine tollen ideen hat, sollte man es lieber lassen :/


----------



## elli (29. Dezember 2007)

Ohje.. 
im Endeffekt muss doch jeder selber wissen, wie und ob er seinen Char verhunzt. Und da gibt es auch keine feste Regel, ab wann ein Name dumm, unpassend oder sonstwas ist.

Ich hab nichts gegen Einbauküche, Spaßbremse, Brotzeit oder sonstige einfallslose Namen wie Undeadmage, Dudu, Dotlock etc, das einzige, was ich ein wenig peinlich finde, sind 
1. Rechtschreibfehler  à la Rougemaster, Darkrouge etc und
2. Allislayer, Hordiklopper oder ähnliche Gildennamen. Wer dann im (open) pvp aufm Sack bekommt, brauch sich nich zu wundern.

Von daher... beglückwünscht euch lieber, dass ihr nen besseren Namen habt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabenu (29. Dezember 2007)

Ich machs mal kurz:

Dieser Thema ist einweing Daneben, mann kann sich über jede kleinigkeit sich Ärgern und das bringt nichts. Wenn man den nickname Knackarsch guht finden soll, da sage ich nur Sorry sind wir im Kindergarten oder wo.
Da Kann mann gleich mit dem Nickname Leckmich kommen oder Fickmich, das sind für mich eher beknackte Spielernamen. Ich habe nichts dagegen wenn einer sein name benutzen will (z.B. Sarah) und es ist schon vergeben und es anders schreibt mit solchen zeichen ^´`~°, ich musste auch auf solche zeichen zugeifen müssen weil mein name vergeben wahr.


----------



## Baddream (29. Dezember 2007)

> erbärmlich finde ich ja auch noch so ally hunter die ihr pet einfach nur "cat" oder "katze" oder so nennen



@#120: Wie idiotisch ist das denn. Ich weiß nicht, ob du jemals nen Hunter gezockt hast, aber Pets wie Tiger etc. heißen normalerweise immer Katze außer man benennt sie um. Warum sollte so etwas erbärmlich sein? Und warum gerade Ally Hunter? Das ergibt keinen Sinn


----------



## MaexxDesign (29. Dezember 2007)

Jegliche Namen, die Sonderzeichen wie z.B. ` ' ° ^ beinhalten finde ich zum Kotzen.
Statt Mandy Màndy oder Shadowknight Shádòwknight.
Wenn Namen vergeben sind, sollte man sich damit abfinden und sie nicht verunstalten oder billig imitieren.


----------



## taure-auf-melee-cruck (29. Dezember 2007)

DâRkWÂRlôck


----------



## Bollerbaer (29. Dezember 2007)

Nachdem sich jetzt alle genug über unpassende Namen aufgeregt haben (und den Einsatz von Accents per Gießkanne - was mir persönlich auch einigermaßen auf den Zeiger geht), will ich auch mal ne Lanze für witzige Gilden-, Charakter- und Petnamen brechen, die mir auf dem (RP-)Server untergekommen sind:

Gilde namens "Der kreuzende Brennzug" (Selbstironie ist für mich eine Tugend - auch und gerade im RP)
Pet namens "Schnüffelstück" (war tatsächlich ein Schwein)
Pet namens "Klausbärbel" (ein Bär)
Charakter namens "Banknötchen" (ein ganz offensichtlicher Bank-, AH- und Briefkastenchar)

Solche Leute zu sehen macht in meinen Augen die ganzen Möchtegern-Helden wieder wett  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katze (29. Dezember 2007)

ich hab schon mal den namen : Gókù gesehen...

einfache lösung: wenn er dir entegegenkommt : /lol...

ganz einfach ^^


----------



## Rabenu (29. Dezember 2007)

MaexxDesign schrieb:


> Jegliche Namen, die Sonderzeichen wie z.B. ` ' ° ^ beinhalten finde ich zum Kotzen.
> Statt Mandy Màndy oder Shadowknight Shádòwknight.
> Wenn Namen vergeben sind, sollte man sich damit abfinden und sie nicht verunstalten oder billig imitieren.



sori das ich zu deinem Beitrag etwas Kritik aus üben muss, da kann ich gleich sage ver such mit viel Fantasie namen zu erfinden. Nicht jeder ist so Erfindungsreich um ein Name für sein Char zufinden, Die meisen benutzen  lieber ihren Namen für ein char egal ob man statt Roger dann Rôger heisst oder Rõger und so weiter. Ich kann ohne Problem über 100000000000 Namen aus dem stehgreif erfinden und die klingen nicht immer sinvoll oder schon, ich sage nur lass die ihre namen mit ` ' ° ^~ schreiben wichtiger ist man hat Spass am Spielen.


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Dezember 2007)

Baddream schrieb:


> @#120: Wie idiotisch ist das denn. Ich weiß nicht, ob du jemals nen Hunter gezockt hast, aber Pets wie Tiger etc. heißen normalerweise immer Katze außer man benennt sie um. Warum sollte so etwas erbärmlich sein? Und warum gerade Ally Hunter? Das ergibt keinen Sinn


nein ich hab noch nie n hunter gezoggt werd ich wohl auch nich reizt mich halt nich
dass die von haus aus so heißen machts ja weder schlimmer noch besser und erbärmlich weil einfallslos bleibt es immer noch
ally hunter deswegen weil die mir immer im bg begegnen und ich sowas noch bei keinem hordler gesehn hab


----------



## Destroyer1990_m (29. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin 17 und benutze ab und zu Sondernamen? Bin ich jetzt ein noob?Kiddy?kackboon?looser? ja ich bisn cool nur wegem einem sonderzeichen XD
Man coole einstellung finde ich top  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nehmenw ir an ich erstelle mir jetzt einen neuchen Char fange ganz neu an mit dem game 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gebe jetzt zb. Kenay ein der aber vergeben ist, aber du den namen ungefähr so haben willt mache ich einfach Kénay raus na und?!
Viileicht ist es auch nur nen scheiß twink der eh nit gespielt wird. Macht euch lieber über andere Sachen sorgen als über ein ******** ********* ********* ********* Sonder zeichen -.-


----------



## Rull (29. Dezember 2007)

ich finde generell alle namen beschissen die mit `´^' im namen, das regt mich so auf, wenn man z.b. in eine Gruppe will und dann sagt einem einer " Frag [jetzt mal als beispielname] Pètér der invt dich dann"

und dann weißte nie genau wie diese dinger gemacht werden, da man das im chat auch sehr schlecht erkennen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherass (29. Dezember 2007)

Naja, über witzige Charnamen, auch wenn sie nichts fantasiehaftes haben, kann ich häufig schmunzeln. Mein gnomischer LvL 29 PvP-Warrior in Ausbildung heisst Stolperstein. Find ich ganze nett^^

Was ich zum Beispiel gar nicht abkann, sind die Âhrágôhrns und Gâhndàlfs dieser Welt. Genau wie die Über-RoXXor Schurken mit Rouge im Namen... Wenn ich erkenne, dass sich jemand Gedanken gemacht hat, braucht es nicht zwingend High-Fantasy-tauglich zu sein. Aber man sollte auch nicht aus dem Namen schließen können, dass je nach Jahreszeit der IQ unter die Außentemperatur fallen kann, weil die Namen so doof sind. Mit so einem Namen läuft man schließlich mehrere Jahre unter Umständen auf dem Kopf herum, dann kann man auch mal 10 Minuten auf einschlägigen Seiten verbringen, alleine das Silmarillion von Tolkien bietet mehrere Hundert Namen, die kaum einer kennen dürfte.

Das wäre eine Sache von ein paar Minuten und alles ist gegessen und man sieht aus wie ein vernünftiger Mensch / Elf / Zwerg


----------



## Blacklemon (29. Dezember 2007)

Blackdragen is au sehr schlimm  oder so Gilden namen wie SCHATTEN DES LICHTS


----------



## Dannie (29. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe mich sowas von derbe über Meinen Rl Freund aufgeregt:
Ich bring ihn zum WOW spielen.
Ich bin damals Hexer 30-40  namens Dannie
ES MACHT SICH EINEN HEXER NAMENS Dânnié  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich hätte den sowas von kaputschlagen können , tja war leider selbe fraktion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber trozdem.
Noa ja jetzt sind wir beide 70 und zum Teil in selber Gilde.
Und das kommt immer Geil 

" hey Dannie fürse Selbstgespräche ?!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg DANNIE


----------



## agamja (29. Dezember 2007)

Gothmorg schrieb:


> Ok, eigentlich kann man nichts dagegen sagen, allerdings finde ich das auch nicht viel kreativer. Aber mir gefallen eigentlich auch nur Namen, die der Namensgeber begründen kann. Und das kannst du sicher nicht. Das ist die typische Vorgehensweise für Elfennamen. Man nehme eine beliebige Menge "A", "E", "I", "N", "S", "D", "L" und mische sie im Verhältnis 1 Vokal zu 2 Konsonanten. Sry, aber das ist meiner Meinung nach noch phantasieloser als Namen wie Trollvottel oder Muhkuh, da steckt wenigstens noch was lustiges drin.


Warum muss ich nur elfen habne weil ich ne weibchen bin ja!?
immer diese Vorurtelie!
*grummel*
aber naja^^

also nadow (59) ist faschherrum geschrieben -->Wodan (der Name eines kontinentalgermanischen Gottes, meist gleichgesetzt mit Odin der nordischen Mythologie) und nadow ist ne Tauren Dudu

Cú (65 Blutelfjägrin) ist ne reiner fun name, man kann ihn sicht gut merken, kommt zwar manschmal zu irrtümern aber das schweisst die gruppe zusammen

A: "cu?"
B: " wie du gehts?"
ich: "ja?"
A:"nein meinte Cú. nicht by....lol"
B: "dachte schon....^^"

Askasia ist ne Taurin Jägerin bedeutung man könnte sagen "ask Asia!" --->frag asien
Was aber net der fall ist, fand ihn sher schön passend zu ner jägrin, hört sich auch ne bissel indianisch an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Alnara ist ne nachtelfpristerin.... ja omg ich hab ne elfe^^ 
wollt se erst morgin nenne aber ist sher geklaut aus nem buch wollte ich dann doch net...also ne namensgenerator hat ihn ausgespuckt...

ach ne und gegen namen wie Trollvottel oder Muhkuh hab ich nüscht zumindesten nicht auf nem normalen server auf nem rp server wirds schon etwas kritisch...
nur namen so extrem viel accent nerfen mich 
´ accent aigu,  ` accent grave,   &#770; (ê) accent circonflexe

naja also so viel dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
jedenfalls
agamja


----------



## bLACKoPS (29. Dezember 2007)

Iss him Grunde doch Wurst wie die leute ihre Chars nennen...ändern kann man eh nix dran wenn einem der name von nem andren Player nicht gefällt.
Solange die Namen nicht rassistisch, diffamierend oder sonstwie anstössig sind...druff g'schisse.
Im endeffekt muss jeder selbst wissen wie er seine Chars nennt.

Ich hab meine Chars mehr oder weniger entsprechend der Klasse benannt.
Mein Warrior heisst Bugzapp...er zermatscht halt die ganzen viecher^^
Der Schurke trägt den schönen namen Blackops aus zwei gründen...1. weil ich diesen Nickname seit über 10 Jahren habe und 2. weils zum schurken passt...rumschleichen, unentdeckt bleiben, verdeckt operieren sozusagen...Black Ops halt.
Neulich hab ich nen Heiler angefangen und ihn Proctologe genannt...klar...er steht hinten und heilt die ganzen Ärsche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Passt doch irgendwie hehe

Also bis denne und immer locker durch die Hose atmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bLACK


----------



## Sorec (29. Dezember 2007)

ich fasse mal zusammen welche namen mich total ankotzen:
1. unnoetige sonderzeichen, wen nder orginal name vergeben ist, lasst es einfach sein (sonderzeichen nerven auch wenn man wie ich eine amerikanische tastatur hat -.- )
2. namen von stars wie z.B. "Bushido" , "Shakira" , "Rihanna" oder "JaRule" mit den sonderzeichen zu verunstalten
und 3. <Fraktion>töter/killer/camper/ganker (solche sind meistens low level und schurke und habe ich zu massen auf der ignore) und verunstaltete klassennamen wie z.B. Wârlòck oder Wârríór (kann ich net ausstehen) 

alle die mir uebernweglaufen und von der gegnerischen fraktion sind koennen damit rechnen von mir eins zu kassieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tzchizkar (29. Dezember 2007)

Mich fasziniert immer noch der Schurke Firewarrior Oo


----------



## bobsapp (29. Dezember 2007)

kenn nen Feral Dudu der Grollhuf heißt^^


----------



## bLACKoPS (30. Dezember 2007)

Tzchizkar schrieb:


> Mich fasziniert immer noch der Schurke Firewarrior Oo



Passt ja voll zu nem Schurken ^^
Der hat wohl zu oft den gleichnamigen wh40K-shooter gezockt...oder spielt 40K Tau.


bLACK


----------



## Lewa (30. Dezember 2007)

Nîghtkíllèr Dárksylèncê oder son müll...
hasse Sonderzeichen


----------



## -Pantas- (30. Dezember 2007)

Gegen sonderzeichen wie é´s oder á´s hab ich generell nichts, ist zwar etwas nervig, wenn man es schnell eintippen will.

Was mich allerdings tierisch annervt sind: Æ, Ð u.s.w. solche leute nehm ich prinzipiell nicht in meine FL auf, egal, wer dahinter steht (ich weiß, engstirnig, aber DAS regt mich auf)

Wobei ich die dann doch dem hunderstem Shadówpriest oder Légôlás vorziehe.....

hmmmm *kopfKratz*....

Geiler Thread eigentlich =)

So Long

[P]


----------



## Equality89 (30. Dezember 2007)

Bei uns aufem Server Blutkessel heisst einer Magicnorris...


----------



## Meliliel (30. Dezember 2007)

Türzueszieht und Dvdlaufwerk sind noch die schlimmsten die ich mal auf dethecus sah. ABer das ist auch ein grund wiso ich auf einen PR server gewechselt hab und mich da bissher noch nicht über zu schlimme Namen beschweren kann...
viele beschweren sich eher über mich ..."Meliliel" wie soll man das blos richtig schreiben *hust*
ja da muss man schonmal genauhinsehen
und ein befreundeter Priester sagte mal er habe seinen Namen mit sonderzeichen belegt einfach aus dem grund um nicht ständig zugespammt zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


LG Meliliel was sich aus Meli (abkürzung melanie) einem l (um die beiden i's zu trennen) und iel (endung weiblicher eflischer namen) zusammensetzt.


----------



## HeinzII (30. Dezember 2007)

Noch besser sind verkehrte Klassennamenvarianten als Namen zu verwenden ^^
Als Menschen Krieger sich Páláh oder so nennen ... der Schurke nennt sich Preestilein etc


----------



## Janica-Damira (30. Dezember 2007)

Underworldin schrieb:


> sweatdeath = schweißtod?
> des heißt doch sweat death= süßer tod



Nur, das man süß im englischen "sweet" schreibt. Die obige Schreibweise heist Tatsache Schweiß.


----------



## Méla23 (30. Dezember 2007)

Bei meinem Char "Méla"hats auch n akzent, das liegt aber daran da man auf französisch e=ö ausspricht, also n schönen akzent rein =)


----------



## Kelgorath (30. Dezember 2007)

Ein RL-Freund von mir heißt imgame Gemuesää... das ist 1. gefaket von nem anderen Kumpel der sich bei irgendwann Gurkää genannt hat dann 2. für nen Main ein so beklopter Name und 3. so sau dumm geschrieben also Gemuesää wenn er äs schreibt why schreibt er ue und nicht ü? Naja ich glaub ich schenk dem ma 8€ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## Next Exitus (30. Dezember 2007)

Auf RP Servern ist der Einwand berechtigt. Aber meine 2 Lieblingscharaktere heißen: Exitûs (Schamane) und Machnix (Jäger)

._. find solche Namen besser wie Shadowkiller Nightbone oder Nârútò o_O


----------



## Theobald (30. Dezember 2007)

Bekloppte Namen gehören zu WoW dazu. Jeder gibt seinem Char den Namen, der er verdient.
Und wenn der Spieler selber ein Erbsengehirn ist, wird sein Charakter auch einen entsprechenden Namen haben.

Ich hab früher Leute mit unpassenden Namen konsequent ausgeschlossen. Es wurden keine in die Gilde aufgenommen, man half ihnen nicht, und ignorierte Anfragen, Handelsangebote von Charnamen, die nicht in die Welt paßten.

Mittlerweile kann man gute und passende Namen in der WoW mit der Lupe suchen.

Ist halt auch ein sehr deutliches Indiz dafür, wie sich die Community in den letzten 3 Jahren geändert hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  .

Ich hab mir sogar für meine Bankchars passende Namen ausgedacht, und dabei auch auf Rasse, Geschlecht, und Aussehen geachtet.
Ich war bevor ich vor einem halben Jahr aufgehört habe, mehr oder weniger am Limit von 40 ( ? ) Chars pro Account, und jeder hatte einen anständigen Namen.

Mit solchen Tieffliegernamen wie Stulle, Gnomschubser, Machnix ( um den über mir zu zitieren ) kommt einfach keine Atmosphäre mehr auf im Spiel. Aber die ist ja seit 2006 auch nicht mehr so wichtig.


----------



## Earwen (30. Dezember 2007)

vitti2801 schrieb:


> Ich denke mal ein 30ig Jähriger denkt sich eher einen Reiferen,individuellen Namen aus und verzichtet auf Sonderzeichen. Kann mich natürlich auch irren, kenn leider keine Fakten dazu.


Stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ein 30er bestimmt, aber ich bin ja schon  46 und hab ein Dach auf meinem 'a' und das auch nur aus dem Grund weil mein erster Char den gleichen Namen hatte und ich den aber noch brauchte als ich meinen Main erstellte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Damals gab es das noch nicht den Char umbenennen oder so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Außerdem wenn Blizz auch Leerzeichen und Groß/Kleinschreibung zulassen würde müßte man wahrscheinlich weniger auf Sonderzeichen zurückgreifen....


----------



## Janica-Damira (30. Dezember 2007)

Mein Mainchar heißt Sinisha (Menschenmagierin), mein größter Twink heißt Sinoé (mit Accent, sonst würde es Sinö ausgesprochen)(Menschenhexe), die anderen heißen Larinta (Draeneipriesterin), Saransa(Nachtelfendruidin). Ich denk mal, das die Namen passen.


----------



## _Eisenhorn_ (30. Dezember 2007)

Naja Gut hier mal meine top namen :



1. Kuhmannn      
2. Elmex          Zahnpaste  wtf??
3.Hackfresse       
4muhkuh
5.bublegirl !!  als Pala    sagt irgendwie alles 



Toll sind auch namen wie 
MAge
DErHexer 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cazor (30. Dezember 2007)

Geiler Thread..

ich mag diese Sonderzeichen nicht.. lasst mich mal verallgemeinern: Sóùlmâge (Blutelf natürlich)
kommt in die Gruppe, will sofort geportet werden (wenn nicht geht er afk bis 2 andre am Stein sind), bleibt beim Wipe liegen und fragt, warum er nicht gleich gerezzt wird und hat nach dem 2. Boss keine Zeit mehr. Typisch. Passiert überall aber gerade die Blutelfen mit diesen Namen bringens regelmässig.

RP Server Namen:
Blutelfpaladina Hurina
Orc Schöpfer
Orc Orgasmotron

witzige Verschreiber: Moonchlid und Deathilne.. RP Server Namen..
dann gibts da noch Edroh.. lest den Namen ma rückwärts


mein Banker heisst Gamon... das ist manchmal sehr spassig, lustiges RP, natürlich Taure


----------



## SixtenF (31. Dezember 2007)

Huhu Cazor frohe ferien erstmal.

Ueber dumme namen mag ich nix sagen aber ueber bloede allies die namen klauen. das sollte verboten werden. da laeuft so ein scheiss allie auf taerar mit meinem namen rum. wenn ich den im bg zu fassen bekomme... der sollte mal ganz schnell von der namensaenderungsfunktion gebrauch machen :-)


----------



## Lewa (31. Dezember 2007)

kamikazze
und affenjungs sind paar ganz k so kopfschmerz/aspirin unso


----------



## Tallys (31. Dezember 2007)

Ist "Einbauküche" schon dabei? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mein Lieblings-Hordi, auf Norgannon ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



peace


----------



## Männchen (31. Dezember 2007)

Auf Antonidas liefen Palas mit den Namen "Schaflord" und "Todescool" herum.


----------



## ChoSeungHui (31. Dezember 2007)

SCHAMI = CHOSEUNGHUI... (benannt nach dem Amokläufer von der Virginia TEC)

geschmacklos... ;O))


----------



## Jor.Go (31. Dezember 2007)

Lilflip = pala  *kotz*


----------



## Huntergottheit (31. Dezember 2007)

Mein Main heißt Latino,einer der twinks Opapeter der andere hieß Krüpelface musste aber umbenenen mit lv 68, wollte erst Klobürste nehmen hatte aber schon jemand also nahm ich Presswurst.


----------



## Raefael (31. Dezember 2007)

vitti2801 schrieb:


> Ich denke mal ein 30ig Jähriger denkt sich eher einen Reiferen,individuellen Namen aus und verzichtet auf Sonderzeichen. Kann mich natürlich auch irren, kenn leider keine Fakten dazu.


Fakten wirst Du auch schlecht darüber finden, nein bitte nicht noch eine Umfrage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber Sonderzeichen wie z.B. [^ `´] finde ich zum Teil nicht so schlimm, da wie oben schon mal erwähnt diese auch in Romanen, Sagas etc. vorkommen. Es kommt halt nur darauf an wie sie gesetzt sind.

Aber vom xten Lègólâs oder Gî`m´lî etc. hab ich echt die Schnauze gestrichen voll!

//Rafa


----------



## sKolteR (31. Dezember 2007)

am schwächsten finde ich immernoch, nen weiblichen char zu haben und dann einen männlichen namen geben >.< eh was geht in den köpfen der anderen so vorsich?

mein mage = Aliesa
und mein schami = Cilea
beide weibliche chars ^^ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 müssten normale namen sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondtänzerin (31. Dezember 2007)

Ich hatte gestern tatsächlich das Vergnügen "Negerkralle" zu verpetzen. Frag mich echt was in den Köpfen mancher los ist... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## flashbensen (31. Dezember 2007)

Also man kann sich ja, was wow angeht, über vieles aufregen, aber ich finde diese namesdiskusion hier total überflüssig. die einen haben eben originellere, andere weniger originelle. ist halt so. ist ein COMPUTERSPIEL. und wenn dann leute meinen, nur weil der charname doof ist, muss der spieler auch doof sein..... ich denke mann sollte sich lieber über wichtigeres gedanken machen.


----------



## Metadron72 (31. Dezember 2007)

flashbensen schrieb:


> nur weil der charname doof ist, muss der spieler auch doof sein.....



also aus meiner erfahrungen heraus sag ich hier einfach mal zu 90% ....ja?


----------



## Tikume (31. Dezember 2007)

Nur dass es kein Problem wäre wenn es einfach nur "weniger originelle" Namen wären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und früher waren solche namen in der Minderheit, mittlerweile ist man mit einem normalen Namen fast schon ein Exot - zumindest in Wow.


----------



## -Aurelien- (31. Dezember 2007)

also ich kenn,bzw schonmal gesehn
schurke : Kühlschrank
Pala : Heilomat
Taure : Melkepeter




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seonaid (31. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

als ich einen "dertutnix" im Brachland getroffen habe, fand ich den Namen noch ziemlich nett gegenüber dem "FingerimPo" im Teufelswald .......

Jetzt mal abgesehen davon, daß man ^`´etc. schlecht einladen kann, weil man vorher erst minutenlang die genaue Schreibweise studieren muss, möchte ich mich gerne mit meinem Namen identifizieren. Deswegen sind meine Namen aus dem RL und ich glaube ich hab eine gute Wahl getroffen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Alles gute für's neue Jahr !!


----------



## -Aurelien- (31. Dezember 2007)

Seonaid schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> als ich einen "dertutnix" im Brachland getroffen habe, fand ich den Namen noch ziemlich nett gegenüber dem "FingerimPo" im Teufelswald .......
> 
> ...




JAAAAAAA gibs uns Seo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grüss ma Blodeye von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothmorg (31. Dezember 2007)

Wobei man auch immer zwischen Mainchar/PvE-Twink und PvP-Twinks unterscheiden muss. Bei PvP-Twinks ist es meienr Meinung nach wieder lustig, wenn sie merkwürdige Char-/Gildennamen haben, da sie ja nicht so ernst gemeint sind wie der Main. Wir hatten z.B. mal ein 39er PvP-Team, da hießen wir alle "Kampfgemüse", "Kampfkrokette", "Kampfsalat" usw. Das find ich dann wieder in Ordnung, solange man durch diese Namen eine Verbindung zwischen Teamchars erkennen kann.


----------



## Guibärchen (31. Dezember 2007)

Gnom mage...namens Magiér und ehm dan spiel RP server... mich stöts zwar auch aber ich find mich damit ab :/


----------



## Vigilante (31. Dezember 2007)

Bei mir in der Gilde war mal Schurke der hieß Goreguhl musste sich umbennenen wegen dem gore, aber so leute wie palanutte müssen das nie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seonaid (31. Dezember 2007)

Sorry für OT: 



-Aurelien- schrieb:


> Grüss ma Blodeye von mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mache ich gerne - aber er ist nur noch sehr wenig online.

BTW: 



> aber wenn ich dann so Leute wie Peniseule sehe, die ihren Namen mit der Tatsache rechtfertigen, dass man Pennis(Geld) auch zu einer Säule stapeln kann....



Durch das fehlende N für Penni liest es sich komplett anders. Ich würde daraus eine Penis-Eule machen.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nicht, daß ich ständig nur an das eine denke, aber beim drüberfliegen über den Namen denkt doch niemand an Pennie's.....


----------



## Messariam (31. Dezember 2007)

Auf Echsenkessel gibts nen menschenkrieger Fischeimer
Den Jäger Waldschnute

und im Bg gesehen die beiden Blutelf Schurkinen :
Teéwurst und Wurstwasser


----------



## Schmich (31. Dezember 2007)

Das kraseste was ich mal geshen habe war ein Orc Jäger Namens " BigMäc" sein Pet hatte dazu  den passenden Namen " DoppelWhopper"     Solche namen sollten echt verboten werden. Selbst auf RP-Servern auf dennen die Namensgebung ja noch etwas strenger ist laufen manchmal die kuriosesten Namen herum, da sollte echt mal mehr drauf geachtet werden.
Was die SOnderzeichen betrifft, na ok, es gibt einige Rassen zu denen soch Zeichen passen, aber dann höchstens zu den Elfen.


----------



## Pumajäger (31. Dezember 2007)

Die einzigen Namen die ich nicht mag sind diese sehr komplizierten wo man nicht weiß ob das jetzt ein `´ ^ ° oder sonstiges ist das stört schon ein wenig aber eigentlich find ich jeder kann seinen namen selber aussuchen solange er nicht gegen die Blizz regeln verstoßt!


----------



## Malakas (31. Dezember 2007)

Namen mit Dark/Shadow/Roxxor/Night/ bla bla bla ...gehören verboten. die Puppenspieler dazu, verbrannt.

Auf einem RP server, sollten sie vorallem mal eins, zur namensänderung gezwungen werden.. sorry aber den geistigen Dünnschiss einiger muss man nicht ertragen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tallys (31. Dezember 2007)

ChoSeungHui schrieb:


> SCHAMI = CHOSEUNGHUI... (benannt nach dem Amokläufer von der Virginia TEC)
> 
> geschmacklos... ;O))



Mal im ernst^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bisschen krank is das schon....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


aber what ever....


----------



## Frigobert (31. Dezember 2007)

Naja, Sonderzeichen sind nicht weiter tragisch, solange der Name nicht nur aus ihnen besteht. Manchmal sind sie auch gar nicht zu umgehen, wenn man sich einen schönen Namen ausgesucht hat, dieser aber irgendwie einen Begriff enthält, der gesperrt ist. Zum Beispiel wollte ich eine untote Schurkin in Memoriam an eine alte Freundin auf einem anderen Server Pussycat nennen, was ja zu dieser Klasse auch gut passt (von wegen schleichen und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) - geht aber nicht, da das Wort Pussy von Blizzard geblockt wird, was ja eigentlich auch nicht verwunderlich ist. Also läuft mein Twink jetzt als Pûssycat durch die Gegend.


----------



## Dunkelwolf (31. Dezember 2007)

Was mir mal vorgekommen ist war, das ein Priester namens "Frontarzt" im HANDELSchannel (was mich persönlich immer sehr aufregt) nach einem Heiler für Gnomeregan gesucht hat. Das hat mich gleich doppelt geärgert. Da frag ich mich immer, warum solche Leute auf einen RP-Server gehen...


----------



## Murloc - Klopfer (31. Dezember 2007)

Auf Dethekus läuft ein Druide: Türzueszieht, herum
nen Kannenbert und Kannenelch hab ich auch schon gesehn^^


----------



## Valladion (31. Dezember 2007)

Gothmorg schrieb:


> Meine Favoriten sind "Pipikaka", "Trollvottel" und der Magier namens "Priester".
> Und zur RP-Tauglichjkeit von ´`^° usw. kann ich auch nur sagen, eins an passender Stelle ist ok, sobald aber jedes Zeichen dreimal vorkommt wirds albern.
> 
> Und nochmal zu den Namen allgemein, dazu möchte ich noch sagen, dass es auch nicht unbdingt nötig ist, dass alle mit irgendwelchen verqueren Elfen-RP-Namen ala Aridianoth, Andrioth usw. auftauchen, die man am Ende eh nicht mehr voneinander unterscheiden kann. Da dann lieber ein paar englische Wörter, oder im Notfall auch Wortkombinationen. Das einzige, was ich nicht abkann sind sämtliche Kombinationen aus Shadow, Death, Assassin, Venom usw, sowie geistiger Dünnschiss wie Kloschüssel, Apfeltasche usw. (außer für PvP-Twinks, da ist letzteres lustig ^^)


oO von welchem Server bist du ?? ich hab ohne scheiss eit egstern nen pvp twink mit namen kloschüssel und deien beitrag nicht gelesen ... Zufall doer biste von Rajaxx ?^^


----------



## Crash_hunter (31. Dezember 2007)

also ist gibt echt schlimme... (zähle se net auf sind oben gennant in maßen)

was ich aber sehr  witzig finde hab mal en duo gesehn: Ekkard und Werner^^
fand ich super



Fruchtzwerg fand ich auch zum weg schmeißen


macht zwar das rp bissel put aber na ja rpler sind eh selten geworden


grüße Crash_Hunter


----------



## Imbachar (31. Dezember 2007)

Geh auf nen RP- Server, dann passiert dir sowas auch nicht^^


----------



## Lemming (31. Dezember 2007)

naja, bei uns in der gilde haben wir einen namens

heartsfear ( akzente weggelassen)

das is ansich noch nich schlimm, is ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , der name....



... bloß wenn das einer im ts aussprich hört sich das immer an wie hartz 4!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ka ob das so gewollt war oder nich, aber die grp hat sich beim ersten raid mit ihm beschwert der raidleiter soll das bitte anders aussprechen.


----------



## animonda (31. Dezember 2007)

Was will man erwarten in einer Gesellschaft die über Stefan Raab und Elton lachen kann.


----------



## Rashnuk (31. Dezember 2007)

Seid froh kenn bei Free MMorpgs das man sogar zahlen als namen haben kann ... und da kann man sich denken das gleich der Name eine ganze Handynummer ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also mein Name ist nicht einfallsreich aber cool Nâzgrel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lemming  	Geschrieben: Heute, 19:22
  	naja, bei uns in der gilde haben wir einen namens

heartsfear ( akzente weggelassen)

das is ansich noch nich schlimm, is ok biggrin.gif , der name....



... bloß wenn das einer im ts aussprich hört sich das immer an wie hartz 4!!! ohmy.gif

ka ob das so gewollt war oder nich, aber die grp hat sich beim ersten raid mit ihm beschwert der raidleiter soll das bitte anders aussprechen.

___________________
Nachdem ich das gelesen hab musste ich richtig krass Lachen ... wenn man genug Fantasie hat ist man ja schon fast mittendrin dann son Heartsfear 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achjo kenn welche die heissen wohnzimmer oder blumentopf .. da schmeisst sich ja weg vor lachen ... war genau in einem bg passiert .,.. haha fast aus der Stammi rausgeschmissen worden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## voltagon (31. Dezember 2007)

animonda schrieb:


> Was will man erwarten in einer Gesellschaft die über Stefan Raab und Elton lachen kann.



Nicht dein Ernst oder?
Ich find Tv Total superlustig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (31. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab mal Apfelpopo getroffen!
Passender Emote: /lecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dellon (1. Januar 2008)

also mein N811 Prister heiss Firstaid ist das jezt passen oder eher nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (1. Januar 2008)

Underworldin schrieb:


> sweatdeath = schweißtod?
> des heißt doch sweat death= süßer tod



Ja, englisch müsste man können.
sweet = süß
sweat = Schweiß

Da gibts so einige. Was mich aufregt, sind die Rôflzómgìpôwnédûsóòhâââârt-Leute.

Was mich zum Schmunzeln verleitet, sind beispielsweise Elfen, die sich (offenbar alässliche zur Fußball-WM) _Nationalelf_ nennen. Gegen sowas hab ich nichts.


----------



## Redday (1. Januar 2008)

musst du auf rpg server gehen.


----------



## OpusDei paRa (1. Januar 2008)

naja... gibt schon viele scheiß namen, aber letzdenss hab ich nen mensch-pala gesehn, der hieß Kumpelblase ^^


----------



## -Pantas- (1. Januar 2008)

hmmm...naja, ganz unschuldig bin ich so gesehen auch nicht. 
Mein guter alter Jäger hatte zwar einen guten Namen (RP-server)
Nur hagelte es mehrere Tickets, da ich mein Pet KENNY getauft habe und ein >> /y Oh mein GOTT!! SIE HABEN KENNY GETÖTET! Diese Schweine!! << Macro hatte....und mein Pet starb sehr sehr oft damals *grins*

Ich kann´s aber Nachvollziehen, da ich absoluter Neuling im bereich RP war. Gerne lies ich mich belehren.....aber die erinnerung lässt mich doch noch manchmal schmunzeln....

So Long, and a happy new Year!!

[P]


----------



## Held² (1. Januar 2008)

voltagon schrieb:


> Nicht dein Ernst oder?
> Ich find Tv Total superlustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich finde dei sendung extrem langweilig ist ja aber deutscher humor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Venrouk (1. Januar 2008)

Was mir immer und IMMER wieder auffällt ist, das genau so Leute die meinen sie hätten nun den geilsten Namen des ganzen Servers, meisst hinter der nächsten Ecke mit dem Gesicht im Dreck liegen weil die Null Ahnung von ihrem Char haben.

Auch im BG oder in einer Gruppe für eine Instanz merkt man das direkt. Nicht an der Sprache oder so (ok meistens schon) aber Hauptsächlich an der Spielweise.


----------



## ayanamiie (1. Januar 2008)

Habe meine Männlichen Taurenkrieger nach dem Servertransfer Samtweich Genannt.


Schade das ich dne zu pvp rang zeit nich hatte Rottenmeister Samtweich hört sich irgendwie geil an^^

AUf nem pvp server bevor hier wer rummheult wegen rp agb^^


----------



## riesentrolli (1. Januar 2008)

das schlimme bei den namen mit den akzenten ist ja dass es fast unmöglich ist den chars post zu schicken
da willste was verkaufen und wenn du dann wen gefunden der/die das kaufen will und dann kommt "schicks ma per nachnahme"
und im chat is es auch noch so schwer die ganzen dinger auseinander zu halten
da sind mir schon einige minuten und nerven verloren gegangen während ich die richtigen zeichen rausgesucht hab


----------



## Aphrôdîtè2 (1. Januar 2008)

es gibt sehr sehr viele davon, auf meinem server laufen ca 3/4 mit schlechte namen (finde ich geschmackssache)


für leute die kein tastatur beherschen, ihr müsst nicht /inv name machen fals da schwere sonder zeichen drin sind, es geht auch mit /w zb, maus 2 auf dem spieler name klicken und einfach in gruppe einladen oder auch wenn man weisst welche klasse + lvl dann /who klasse + lvl zb /who krieger 70   dann kommen max 49 krieger und das geht mit jede klasse und jedem lvl so daher macht keine gedanken mit sonder zeichen.....
ich selber mache immer sonder zeichen weil alle geilste namen sind schon vor jahren weg und da ich kein kack name will mache ich eben gleiche die ich wollte nur halt mit sonder zeichen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


fehler dürft ihr behalten will keiner wissen!


----------



## Verdrana (1. Januar 2008)

Ich hatte mal zu meinen WoW Anfängen mit einem Char Evilknight oder Hihihihihihihiii zu tun, und sowas hat der auch noch hochgelevelt. Wäre mir ja zu dumm.

Ok, zwei meiner Chars heißen selber noch Lázárus oder Évíl , aber ich finde die Namen sind soweit ok oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 1. ist ein geläufiger Name, obwohl wahrscheinlich zig mal vergeben und der 2. ist mein langjähriger Onlinenick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Verdrana (1. Januar 2008)

Verdrana schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal zu meinen WoW Anfängen mit einem Char Evilknight oder Hihihihihihihiii zu tun, und sowas hat der auch noch hochgelevelt. Wäre mir ja zu dumm.
> 
> Ok, zwei meiner Chars heißen selber noch Lázárus oder Évíl , aber ich finde die Namen sind soweit ok oder
> 
> ...


----------



## Scandiaca (1. Januar 2008)

Killdapainxx... es ist wirklich wahr. Ein Hexenmeister auf Todeswache mit diesem Namen ist mir gerade über den Weg gelaufen. Sollte ich vielleicht überflüssiger weise erwähnen, dass Todeswache ein RP server ist ? >.<


----------



## Avalanche (1. Januar 2008)

Heute ist mir ungelogen ein Blutelfenjäger begegnet, der heißt "Blutelfenjäger".


----------



## Lanatir (1. Januar 2008)

Das schlimmste was ich mal gesehen habe war eine am wegesrand liegende, tote und nackte Menschenfrau mit dem Namen Drogenopfer. Das war bitter.


----------



## Bl4d3 (1. Januar 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Mimimi?
> 
> Doch ich weiss was du rüberbringen willst, aber glaubst du mit diesem Post wird sich das ändern? Ausserdem finde ich das ein wenig unglaubwürdig, da du Knackarsch gut findest und das das Spiel nicht kaputt macht?!


shice is das geil xDDDDDDDDDDDDD

ich hau mich weg^^

omg

Denke so chars wie
Zwergjäger gibts auf jedem server^^


----------



## Ground17 (1. Januar 2008)

Hummelarsch^^

Noch dazu ein N811  DUDU^^

..in Catform.......

einfach geil^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (1. Januar 2008)

Habe heute auf einem TestServer einen Druiden namens "Shàdôwdèâth" erstellt. Fühle mich nun sehr schlecht.


----------



## Lanatir (1. Januar 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Habe heute auf einem TestServer einen Druiden namens "Shàdôwdèâth" erstellt. Fühle mich nun sehr schlecht.


ja, manchen leuten sollte man aus prinzip einfach mal ein paar aufs maul haun.


----------



## Al_Capone (1. Januar 2008)

wenns den gefällt würde auch net anch dem sinn immer gehen sonder wie es sich an hört wenn man net grade auf ein rp server spielt is es mir egal wieder anderre heißt


----------



## Bl4d3 (1. Januar 2008)

wer sich so nennt is selber schuld ehrlich gesagt^^


----------



## Bondagebjörn (1. Januar 2008)

zOMFG.. mit wat für Namen man sich hier rumschlagen muss...


----------



## Bl4d3 (1. Januar 2008)

Bondagebjörn /agree


----------



## hiroshima (1. Januar 2008)

Wurstkuchen


----------



## Tántárár (1. Januar 2008)

Mir sind auch schon so einige komische Spielernamen begegnet zum Beispiel "Scheißhaufen", "Duschvorhang" oder "Bierflasche". Sowas find ich echt peinlich, aber zum Glück kann man ja jetzt seinen Namen ändern.^^

MfG


----------



## Abychef (1. Januar 2008)

Schließmuskel - das war allerdings nicht in wow ^^


----------



## Zangoran (1. Januar 2008)

Tántárár schrieb:


> Mir sind auch schon so einige komische Spielernamen begegnet zum Beispiel "Scheißhaufen", "Duschvorhang" oder "Bierflasche". Sowas find ich echt peinlich, aber zum Glück kann man ja jetzt seinen Namen ändern.^^
> 
> MfG



Jo Tip einfach mal Bierdose ein im Arsenal dann kriegste schonmal ne nette kleine Liste von Charakteren


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (2. Januar 2008)

Lothloriel schrieb:


> Heute ist mir ungelogen ein Blutelfenjäger begegnet, der heißt "Blutelfenjäger".



geil xD

ich hab eine Troll Jägerin mit Namen Zwerghexe gesehen...


----------



## Lil-Bounce11 (2. Januar 2008)

mann muss doch net unbedingt fantasy namen ausdenken. nachher laufen alle mit den namen erich,legolas,peter pan^^ und weiss nich was rum. hab meinem char auch ein lustigen namen verpasst. wenn man sihc scho so sehr gestört fühlt, das einen namen wie sprachtot oder so nerven, dann sollte man überlegen ob man net zu viel wow spielt.


----------



## turageo (2. Januar 2008)

Lil-Bounce11 schrieb:


> mann muss doch net unbedingt fantasy namen ausdenken. nachher laufen alle mit den namen erich,legolas,peter pan^^ und weiss nich was rum. hab meinem char auch ein lustigen namen verpasst. wenn man sihc scho so sehr gestört fühlt, das einen namen wie sprachtot oder so nerven, dann sollte man überlegen ob man net zu viel wow spielt.



Das is nich ausgedacht, dass is abgekupfert. Ich für meinen Teil bin n fanatischer Fantasy-Leser und ich glaub etliche Leut müssen, den Char-Namen nach zu schließen, Fantasy-Bücher gelesen haben, die ich im Regal stehen hab, z. B. die Elfen, die Zwerge, Rad der Zeit usw. Ich glaub mir sind in WoW schon aus jedem meiner Bücher Charaktere entgegen gekommen... :-D

Ich hab subjektiv beurteilt eine ziemlich große Abneigung gegen Namen die "Ghetto-Fachausdrücke" enthalten... aber da laufen einige rum, aber gut - ich erwart ja von manchen auch keinen geistigen Spagat bei der Namensfindung. Wär vielleicht n bissl viel verlangt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ralonsi (2. Januar 2008)

Alchiemist schrieb:


> Die Namen gehen ja noch....  aber wenn ich dann so Leute wie Peniseule sehe, die ihren Namen mit der Tatsache rechtfertigen, dass man Pennis(Geld) auch zu einer Säule stapeln kann dann könnt ich (Dieser Text ist aus Zensierungsgründen ausgeschnitten. Danke für Ihre rücksichtnahme.)....







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zentoro (2. Januar 2008)

Ein paar Knaller neben den üblichen Shadowkillern:

-Sauwurst
-Chillkröte (von der Gilde Chillen und Killen)
-CrazyKosta


----------



## Imbachar (2. Januar 2008)

Ikillyou


----------



## Thoraros (2. Januar 2008)

Habe gestern einen gesehen, der "Kackwurst" heißt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Des Weiteren einen Nachtelf Jäger mit dem passenden Namen "Shâdówknight"

Sowas tut doch schon weh  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grandmastr (2. Januar 2008)

finde die ganzen namen, die schlicht unschreibbar sind ziemlich nervig, gerade fürs anwhispern wenn sie nicht in der FL sind...

damit meine ich so sachen wie sämtliche buchstaben im Wort mit ^`´ zu versehen


----------



## Juliy (2. Januar 2008)

Tauren Druide (Männlich) namens ''StifflersMum''


----------



## Ohrensammler (2. Januar 2008)

Ich finde, man sollte unbedingt zwischen RPG und "normalen" Servern trennen.

Ganz klar und ohne Diskussion ist, dass für RPG Server bestimmte Regeln gelten, natürlich auch bei der Namensgestaltung. Dass Blizz die RPGler hier weitgehend im Regen stehen lässt, ist traurig und freut die LOTRO - Gemeinde.

Auf den restlichen Servern sollte sich dafür aber wirklich jeder so nennen dürfen wie er möchte (im Rahmen der gesetzlichen Bestimmungen natürlich)

Und sosehr mir die Dragonslayers, Deathwarriors, Todesknights, Nightkillers und Doomlords missfallen, es ist doch eine gute Möglichkeit, anhand solcher Verbaldiarrhoe eine kleine Vorauswahl zu treffen mit wem ich Random wohin gehe oder nicht. 
Auch einer Gilde namens z.B. "Mafiaboyz" sortiert sich allein des Namens wegen schon von selber als potentielle Gilde aus.

Und man kann bei gewollt oder ungewollt komischen Namen doch auch immer mal nett ablachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondtänzerin (2. Januar 2008)

Bei uns (RP-Server) tauchte heute morgen ein "Thisisdead" auf.


----------



## TheEmperor (2. Januar 2008)

Ein Jägerduo mit den Namen "Iloveyou" und "Iloveme" mit den Pets "Günter" und "Maul" sind mir vor längerer Zeit über den weg Gelaufen ob es sie noch gibt weiss ich nicht. Eigentlich stören mich die meisten Namen nicht.


----------



## Chrissian (2. Januar 2008)

Ich finde nichts schlimmes an manchen genannten Namen, solange sich der Spieler mit dem Namen identifizieren kann.

Und ob euch der Name gefällt ist eigentlich sowas von scheiss egal,solange der andere den Namen akzeptiert.

Klar finde ich solche Namen wie Penis oder so auch kacke,die sind dann ja soghar gegen die Bestimmungen,aber wenn wer Shadowdeath heisst und es gut findet,soll er so heissen.

Ich könnt mich jetzt nich so nennen und so ruimlaufen,weil ich slebst stundenlang vor meinem Char stehe und nen Namen suche,aber man sollte es tolerieren.


----------



## Bandos (2. Januar 2008)

Moin leutz,

also ich finde auch das es nervt ....

aber was sind dann "normale namen" ?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(nen bissel einfallsreichtum bei der namenwahl gehört dazu ^^)


----------



## Laaron (2. Januar 2008)

Das ist wirklich so schrecklich was man manchmal sieht als ob die sich garnichts dabei denken.

Z.b. Nightwalker ,Daywalker , Deathwalker | und dann stehen die da auch noch zusammen rum -.-

Oder diese ganz einfalls losen die sich einfach irgend einen namen aus nem film nehmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


naja egal 

MfG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kiséki (2. Januar 2008)

Also ich finde die Namen mit Sonderzeichen allemal besser als Namen wie Knackarsch.. Oo"

Mal abgesehen davon, schreiben sich nunmal viele Namen mit Sonderzeichen. Ich hab bspw. zwei japanische Worte als Namen Kiséki und Tsurenái.. Und ich finde die Sonderzeichen passen besser zu nem RPG als andere Namen wie Holger und Puffel oder sowas.. Oô


----------



## BuzzerBeater (2. Januar 2008)

vitti2801 schrieb:


> Sweatdeath soll i dem Fall wohl "Süßer Tod" heissen.




Nein das ist schon richtig was vorher geschrieben wurde "Schweisstod" wäre die richtige Übersetzung, sonst würde da Sweetdeath stehen.


----------



## Mace (2. Januar 2008)

letztens einen gesehen der hieß  imbabashor  looool


----------



## Druids (2. Januar 2008)

"Métbrötchen"


----------



## castaman (2. Januar 2008)

Laaron schrieb:


> Z.b. Nightwalker ,Daywalker , Deathwalker | und dann stehen die da auch noch zusammen rum -.-
> 
> MfG
> 
> ...




Tja aber bei Daywalker etc. hast du ihren Hexerfreund "Fâcémelt0r" vergessen xD  (Barlow lässt grüßen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Aber allgemein: lasst die Leute rumlaufen wie sie wollen, lachen können wir alle drüber und mit Rp ist es in WoW wie bereits gesagt eh nicht weit her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also Grüße ich hiermit nochmal: Alle Shadowdeths, Facemelt0rs und Nightkillers xD xD xD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Greetz (muahahaha)


----------



## Dingdong (2. Januar 2008)

Ich habe mal einen "Frustchar" gesehen und mich köstlich amüsiert.

Ansonsten kann von mir aus jeder machen, was er will, mein nächster Char heißt dann Darkspacken oder Evilnoob oder so ähnlich. 

Unterstellt aber nicht gleich, dass jeder so vollen Ernstes hinter seinem Char-Namen steht ;-) Meine Taurin trägt den Namen Chantalle, weil es wirklich der einzige Name ist, der Anmut, Liebreiz, Leichtigkeit der Bewegungen, Zierlichkeit und Grazie einer Milchkuh gerecht wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (und ja: ich musste ein ^ verwenden)


----------



## Monyesak (2. Januar 2008)

cool bist du nur, wenn du deinen mage "firemage" nennst, aber auf frost geskillt hast.


----------



## Ythnagour (2. Januar 2008)

Schon mal auf die Idee gekommen dass manch Rollenspieler seinem Charakter einen Ruf Namen gibt für den es auch sehr wohl einen Rollenspiel Hintergrund gibt? Mit meinem Horde Magier (Firestarter) habe ich schon oft von RPG`lern hören müssen... &#8222;... falscher Realm... mach dass Du wo anders hingehst&#8220; nur weil er keinen überkünstelten Namen hat. Das es zu seinem Namen vielleicht eine Geschichte geben kann und das so was viel eher Rollenspiel Content sein kann als irgend ein Buchstaben Gewusel, das scheint manchen ein Gedankenschritt zuviel zu sein...

Gerade in einer Fantasy Spielwelt ist es doch viel wahrscheinlicher, dass Du den Ruf Namen von jemandem den Du nicht kennst weißt anstelle seines Geburtsnamens. Oder hälst Du es für sehr realistisch und wirklichkeitsnah wenn jeder Charakter ein blinkendes Schild mit seinem echten Namen über sich trägt?
Aber meinst einer der nörgel RPG`ler kommt mal auf die Idee IC zu erfragen warum man so genannt wird.. nö... keiner!


----------



## Xeniea (2. Januar 2008)

Was soll es die Namen sind doch relativ egal, vor allem ist es doch recht schwer einen einigermaßen guten Namen zubekommen. Also muss man schauen was man macht.
Und was nutzt mir der beste Name was wen die Person dahinter ein Idiot ist und z.B. im BG leecht.
Also lasst die Leute doch, wen einer Wurstbrot heißen will dann lasst ihn/sie doch.

Und für nen firemage find ich den Namen Zippo echt klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Einzige Ausnahme sollten vielleicht doch die RP-Relams sein, wobei Blizz da auch sonst nix interessiert warum dann die Namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Vanitra schrieb:


> Viel schlimmer finde ich zb. Schurken die <Fraktion>tod heissen (Name der Fraktion darf selbst eingestzt werden) und dann in BRT im Sneak stehen und zuschauen wie die Teammember sterben weil sie selbst als Schurken keinen Dmg zusammenbekommen. Das sind Spieler aus der Kategorie "AFK im BG" um dann mit ihrem 70er Jäger in Gladi Epic anzugeben. Zwar arm aber gehört dazu.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gott was ein bescheutes kindisches Geschwalle, das ist arm!
Warum hier ständig auf irgendwelchen Klassen bzw Rassen rum gemacht wird ist echt kindisch.
Wen ihr im waren Leben auch so seit, gute Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ythnagour (2. Januar 2008)

Underworldin schrieb:


> sweatdeath = schweißtod?
> des heißt doch sweat death= süßer tod



Noe, da hat der Gute schon recht... sweet wäre das was Du meinst


----------



## Myhordi (2. Januar 2008)

Ein allianz druide namensasDudu


----------



## Duskfall334 (2. Januar 2008)

Hendric schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> Also ich wollte mal sagen wie sehr mir diese bekloppten namen von irgendwelchen Chars aufregen!
> Denken wir mal so: ein kleiner untoter wird "geboren" und seine eltern nennen ihn ---> Shadowassassin!!!
> Oder noch besser Shâdówàssâsìn
> ...



Heul doch! Musst ja nicht auf die Namen schauen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tergenna (2. Januar 2008)

Also ich hab einen Freund, der konnte in WoW seinen eigenen richtigen Namen benutzen, weil der ausländisch ist.

Dann gabs mal (hab ich von ner freundin) irgendwo eine gruppe toter leute, die hießen dann 'toterMage' 'ToterSchurke' 'ToterKrieger' etc. und die gilden hießen dann immer 'er ist tot' 'sie ist tot' 'wir sind tot'

Und in Orgrimmar beim Zeppelinturm gibts einen der heißt Turmspringer. Tot natürlich.

Außerdem die tausend Fruchtzwerge die so rumlaufen -.-

Ich finds gut, wenn Leute sich einen Namen aussuchen, der zur Rasse passt. Also passend füür Ork, Troll etc.

Ein toller name von einem Untoten: Zombie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## anorianna (2. Januar 2008)

> Wie alt die leute sind weiß ich nich. Es gibt lustige namen wie z.B. (öööööhm) Knackarsch - hab ich letztens eine gesehen.
> Aber namen wie Sniporshùùt, Deathbladé, Ôwnér, Sweatdeath (was schweißtod bedeutet @ elfe in tirion)
> Das ist lächerlich und versaut das spiel stop.gif



Ich weiß, was du meinst^^
Ich hab einen gesehn, der hieß KrimskramsKlaus. Für solche Namen brauch man mehr Fantasie als für das ewige Arwen/Arwén/Arween/Ârwen/Arwên/... 
Wenn dann allerdings die imbarockzorkillabasher anfangen sich so zu nennen,  nervt das nur noch. 
Ich meine, wlches 12jährige Kind möchte gleich als solches erkannt werden?

Also, Warnung an alle Kinder: Ja, ihr werdet erkannt, wenn ihr euch DârkShôôterMâster (wobei ich hierbei froh bin, dass man das @ nich benutzen darf...)/ RitterOfDeath / BurningCrusadeKrieger / ... nennt. Nennt euch doch einfach.... Krimskramsklaus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG
Ano


----------



## Shoke (2. Januar 2008)

hmm ... mir sind die namen eigentlich relativ egal und ich find sie eher lsutig ... :

Untoter Schurke - Dosenbier
Taruen Druide - Haarig
Untoter Schurke - Nightguy ( klingt auch eher wie ein callboy oder sowas xD )

lg


----------



## Duskfall334 (2. Januar 2008)

Shoke schrieb:


> hmm ... mir sind die namen eigentlich relativ egal und ich find sie eher lsutig ... :
> 
> Untoter Schurke - Dosenbier
> Taruen Druide - Haarig
> ...



Echt ey.. finde ich auch..
Ausserdem muss man da nicht so ein wirbel machen.
Namen versauen sicherlich nicht das spiel!!!


/closed


----------



## Ematra (2. Januar 2008)

Ythnagour schrieb:


> Schon mal auf die Idee gekommen dass manch Rollenspieler seinem Charakter einen Ruf Namen gibt für den es auch sehr wohl einen Rollenspiel Hintergrund gibt? Mit meinem Horde Magier (Firestarter) habe ich schon oft von RPG`lern hören müssen... „... falscher Realm... mach dass Du wo anders hingehst“ nur weil er keinen überkünstelten Namen hat. Das es zu seinem Namen vielleicht eine Geschichte geben kann und das so was viel eher Rollenspiel Content sein kann als irgend ein Buchstaben Gewusel, das scheint manchen ein Gedankenschritt zuviel zu sein...




Vor allen Dingen, wo WoW selbst eine ganze Reihe solcher Namen enthält - teils als Anspielung auf Filme, Bücher, historische Ereignisse usw., teils aber auch völlig ernst gemeint.

Beispiele:

Doomhammer
Hellscream / eingedeutscht: Höllschrei
Hin Denburg
Haris Pilton


----------



## Briefklammer (2. Januar 2008)

das die leute sich nicht mühe geben mit ihren namen ^^
schaut euch doch meinen an das ist kreativität


----------



## _Gringo_ (2. Januar 2008)

Naja, wenns doch lustig ist und zur allgemeinen Erheiterung beiträgt passts doch, oder?

Auf Anub'arak läuft einer rum der heißt Noobbanane! 
Hat mich vor lachen fast vomr Stuhl gehauen...

Also, Ruhe bewahren, Schock bekämpfen, immer locker durch die Hose atmen!


----------



## mazze3333 (2. Januar 2008)

milchkuh bei Tauren finde ich respektlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StolenTheRogue (10. Januar 2008)

Naja auf unserm rp-pve server nannte mein bruder seinen schurken Silentfarth....fand ich lustig...leise aber tödlich


----------



## StolenTheRogue (10. Januar 2008)

ipsec76 schrieb:


> Ja hallo zusammen....
> 
> Also ich weiss nicht aber was wird denn hier wieder diskutiert?
> 
> ...





Naja und es gibt spieler die gerne über doofes zeug diskutieren...rofl


----------



## Mullv (10. Januar 2008)

ich kenne einen der Thehunter heißt und was denkt ihr was der zockt..... RICHTIG einen jäger unglaublich aber war  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Athanasios12 (10. Januar 2008)

Also mir ist es egal wie sich jemand nennt, ist doch seine sache. ich spiele auch auf einem RP Server und wenn jemand seinen Char PENISSEMMEL nennen mag, soll er doch.
Ich würde mich nicht die ganze Zeit anflamen lassen wegen so nem Namen.
Wenn alle Shadowstealthkillerschurken Orchunter, Slayerkrieger im SNG Channel rumlaufen bis sie Blasen an den Füßen haben, ich nehm sie nicht n die GRP!

Athanasios Paladin
Aristoteles Paladin
Wòódy Hexer
Noxtradamus Hexer


----------



## Athanasios12 (10. Januar 2008)

Aber geil sind dann die Spieler, die z.B. einen Priester spielen, der dann Blutdurst heisst, die haben irgendwas verpennt bei der Charwahl


----------



## Maligtus (10. Januar 2008)

das beste an den Posts ist das Video von x3n0n ->> Mimimi? <<-
endlich habe ich mal live und kann es im TS absspielen ^^


----------



## Grimmrog (10. Januar 2008)

selber schuld wer sich striche und Dreiecke über den char namen macht, kann damit rechnen, das es weniger leute geben wird, die sich mit Ihm abgeben, da es schwer ist über /w ihn anzumailen, und wer meinen muss Shadów heißen zu müssen, nur weil Shadow schon vergeben ist, ist halt sehr unkreativ.
Anosnten kann jeder Bockwurst, Bratwurst, Wayn, Hogger oder so heißen wie er will, ok auf Rp haben nicht immer alle Namen was zu suchen, aber Sonderzeichenuser, weil name schon vergeben, sind echt irgendwie, naja Arm, ich find Witzige Namen schon toll, wenn nen Schwein Steak heißt, oder irgendwie verkörpert wie das was die Klasse macht. sSiehe Knallpuff und leisepieks^^


----------



## psychomuffin (10. Januar 2008)

hab letztens mal nen Jäger mit dem Namen "darkpaladin" gesehen


----------



## Lewa (10. Januar 2008)

Hendric schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> Also ich wollte mal sagen wie sehr mir diese bekloppten namen von irgendwelchen Chars aufregen!
> Denken wir mal so: ein kleiner untoter wird "geboren" und seine eltern nennen ihn ---> Shadowassassin!!!
> Oder noch besser Shâdówàssâsìn
> ...


ich geb ihm völlig recht


----------



## Kagefan (10. Januar 2008)

Ich fand bis jetzt den Namen "Kartoffel" ganz toll


----------



## Kal Jerico (10. Januar 2008)

Naja- das ein nicht geringer Teil der Community in etwa den Esprit einer Zaunlatte hat, ist ja nicht unbekannt. Wers lustig findet von mir aus- der soll dann aber auch bitte damit leben können, dass man ihm ordentlich eine Mitgibt und ein Ticket schreibt. Gehirndurchfall wie "du musst den Namen ja nicht lesen", "Das ist Intolerant" usw sind lediglich an den Haaren herbeigezogene Versuche die eigene Unzulänglichkeit mit Worthülsen zu verargumentieren. Intolerant ist es auch, im Wissen dass ein Name tatsächlich müllig ist (wer "Imbaroxxor" für ok hält, der hat noch ganz andere Probleme) und ihn trotzdem zu wählen. Ich spreche hier übrigens lediglich aus der Sicht eines RP Server Spielers. Wer sich hier "Ownerlord" oder sonst "lustige" Namen gibt, der kriegt auch die Quittung dafür. Ich bin auf diesem Server, weil mir der RP- Aspekt in WoW Schaden macht- ich hab keine Lust mit einem "FastFragg0r" RPG zu betreiben.

Ich gebe dem TE in dieser Hinsicht recht- was auf anderen Servern passiert ist mir ehrlich gesagt egal.


----------



## Kredden (10. Januar 2008)

ich find immer nur zum lache wie manche heisen zB Riemenkäse oder diese ganzen gimly´s mit ^´ und was es da alles gibt und noch lustiger find ich immer wen sie dann nicht das spilen was der name war in dem jenigen fillm zB ein schurke namens leonidas man hat halt immer was zum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 in WoW  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vyn (10. Januar 2008)

naja, die "ultrakrassen" namen machen den char ja gleich noch so cool und gibt auch +30 str *g*
scherz bei seite, bei den spielern merkt man das GEISTIGE alter ziemlich schnell. muss jeder für sich wissen.

so namen wie z.b. der angesprochene chucknorris hingegen finde ich witzig. (halt nur für die leute, welche die ganzen chuck norris sprüche kennen *g*)


----------



## Abeille (10. Januar 2008)

Mich nerven viele Namen auch. Ich bin extra auf einen RP Server gegangen um ein nettes atmosphärisches Rollenspiel zu genießen. Pustekuchen. Keine Ahnung wie viele Shadow..., Dark... da rumlaufen, von völligen Deppennamen (Unbesiegbarer etc.) mal ganz abgesehen. Warum gehen Spieler die sich solche Namen geben denn auf RP Server? Oder sind es echt nur dumme Kiddies? (traf einen der nannte sein Pet tatsächlich Goebbelz weil es doch "nur" der Wüstenfuchs war - Pisa läßt grüßen)
Leider schweigen die meisten die es auf RP Servern nervt und nehmen es grummelnd hin. Ich denke aber Blizzard sollte hier endlich einmal durchgreifen.


----------



## TuPaC_X (10. Januar 2008)

TOTLACH + HYPERROFL

lange nicht so gelacht^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Revan69 (10. Januar 2008)

Manche Namen auch Englische find ich durchaus passend, wer kennt denn nicht Shadowsong,Windrunner,Stormgrim und Co. Solche Namen haben durchaus einen RP wert, allerdings kann man es mit Paladirne und so übertreiben ^^'


----------



## Ronas (10. Januar 2008)

Ich habe auch schon viele bekloppte spielernamen gesehen...
unter anderem: Fusspilz,krummbein,dotundfear,nasenbluten,knochenkozer .......


ich finde sowas einfach nur peinlich weil es einem extrem die rollenspiel atmosphäre kaputtmacht 


MFG Ronas


----------



## badhcatha (11. Januar 2008)

freunde haben mir mal von einem hordi erzählt der dünnpfiff gehießen hat.
ok lachen musste ich extrem, 
vorallem wie sie meinten:jetzt liegt die scheisse am boden
war im bg eben, mei namen gibst *lacht*

ich persönlich finde namen mit sonderzeichen nicht schlimm, ok solange es nicht mehr wie 2 sind. 

klar schwer zu lesen, auf die fl nehmen klappt leider auch nicht immer, vorallem wenn der 2te und der 3te buchstabe schon ein sonderzeichen haben wird schwer, da muss man dann ellenlang puzzlen.
ich nerv die leute dann immer mit fragen : welches sonderzeichen ist das jetzt über den buchstaben?
meistens kommt dann eine nette antwort und ich kann es verschicken.

was ich persönlich auch nicht gut finde, auf rp, sind eben namen wie : supermann 
wenn man auf rp servern spielt sollte man schon die form waren.

namen wie darkshadow oder der gleichen sind ja rp zulässig und auch sehr überlaufen, 
mei finde die spieler etwas erfindungslos aber sie halten sich an die rp regeln und sowas ist mir eben doch lieber als wie : schleimspur oder der gleichen

und mann kann echt nicht von den namen auf das alter schließen, man kann es sich vorstellen ja, aber vieleicht war der hordenjäger bzw allijäger ja auch so gefrustet weil er von der gegenpartei gefarmt wurde das er sich eben : horde-/allijäger nennt
seine form von rache eben und der kann auch weit über 25 jahre alt sein.

namen sind und bleiben eben geschmackssache, realm angemessen sollten sie schon aber sein


----------



## Faulmaul (11. Januar 2008)

TuPaC_X schrieb:


> TOTLACH + HYPERROFL
> 
> lange nicht so gelacht^^
> 
> ...



jo korrekt.... bist ja auch n toter Rapper der mit Groß-/Kleinschreibung underscore und X arbeiten muss weil ihm sonst kein Nick einfallen könnte der sich verwenden ließe...

^^

leute man braucht nich auf die Chars zu gucken... es ist ja hier im Forum genauso...

ich für meinen Teil finde es ja schon mal total Klasse wenn der Name 

1) nicht englisch ist
2) keine Sonderzeichen enthält (n einzelner Accent ist ja sogar ok, aber tilden und mehr accents als buchstaben finde ich lächerlich)
3) nicht wieder Tupac, JohnRambo oder sonst n anderer "schon belegter" name ist der dann sogar noch numeriert werden muss weil schon 4 andere Deppen den selben nick haben


----------



## Mathoras (12. Februar 2008)

Ich finde es ja schön ,das manche Leute ihre Kreativität so freispielen lassen, aber ich finde dennoch das man eher echte Namen verwenden sollte oder? Also so einen wie Mathoras  ( xD) odr Fiutschu oder so... sind ja immerhin noch Namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceilyn (12. Februar 2008)

Es gibt einen druiden der rinderwurst bei uns heisst -.-


----------



## streetzwei (12. Februar 2008)

würde auch gerne rinderwurst heißen xD


----------



## Juliy (12. Februar 2008)

Tauren Druide MÄNNLICH namens ''Stifflersmama''


----------



## streetzwei (12. Februar 2008)

naja american pie lässt grüßen


----------



## Xylirius (12. Februar 2008)

Is doch geil wenn man dann zum Beispiel den "Imbâmágè" direkt mal 2hittet!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nekramcruun (12. Februar 2008)

also so sachen wie shadowhunter und sowas find ich auch schon ziemlich blöd und auch sonderzeichen nerven aber es gibt auch deutsche namen die ich reichlich blöd finde.

hier mal eine kleine auswahl von namen die ich auf meinem server oder im BG gesehen habe:

Wurzelsepp Druidenjupp Blôndêsgift Brühwürfel Dosenöffner Gaffelkölsch Weizenbier Knackiball Pizzabrot Nutenkobolt Saufkopp und die ca 800 kreativen schurken die VonHinten heissen....wie witzig^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FrustmaN (12. Februar 2008)

mal im bg gesehn: ka..ktinsmaul  

bei allem was recht is, aber da hört die toleranz auf !


----------



## icespirit (12. Februar 2008)

das ist doch mist was hier so geschrieben wird.. wer zeichen benutzt ist nen kleines kind usw. 

schonmal was von namen wie rené oder so gehört? als wenn es im wirklichen leben nicht solche zeichen über namen geben würde.. ich wünsche euch mit ganzen herzen französisch in der schule @ whiners .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goldfit (12. Februar 2008)

das beste was ich einmal miterleben durfte...und jetzt kommts

gehpunkt 
und
höhepunkt

wobei beide lev 62 waren und mir beiner gruppen quest geholfen ham ^^

wie können die gms sowas übersehen ???



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korbî (12. Februar 2008)

was für ein sinnloser thread muss ich echt mal sagen 
jeder nennt seinen char so wie er es für richtig hält und es ihm gefällt
ok auf  RP-servern isses bissl was andres 
aber mein gott über was ihr euch alle aufregt -.-


----------



## BulletRider (12. Februar 2008)

Hm... ich lege eingendlich Wert auf RP, aber trozdem habe ich keine entsprechenden Namen^^ habe überlegt ob ich mich auf z.B. Brojak, Lodrik, Vasja oder Miklanowo umbenennen soll... was haltet ihr von den Namen?


----------



## Cazor (12. Februar 2008)

eröffnet jetzt jeder diesen Thread neu? Den gibts doch jede Woche.


----------



## Korbî (12. Februar 2008)

BulletRider schrieb:


> Hm... ich lege eingendlich Wert auf RP, aber trozdem habe ich keine entsprechenden Namen^^ habe überlegt ob ich mich auf z.B. Brojak, Lodrik, Vasja oder Miklanowo umbenennen soll... was haltet ihr von den Namen?



die ersten sind echt richtig nice 
nur Miklanowo klingt mir bissl zu russisch xD aber is geschmackssache^^


----------



## kargash (12. Februar 2008)

Zum Thema Namen:

Bei Untoten finde ich Namen wie Schlammblut nicht unbedingt schlimm,schließlich wurden die Untoten von einer Seuche hingerafft,wenn ich mich recht entsinne.

Aber Namen wie Zerstörer.Blôôd,death,shadow,hunter gehören echt nicht in ein Rollenspiel.

Rp leidet sehr stark im WoW obwohl es doch stimmig dort ist.


----------



## Plattenträger (12. Februar 2008)

BulletRider schrieb:


> Hm... ich lege eingendlich Wert auf RP, aber trozdem habe ich keine entsprechenden Namen^^ habe überlegt ob ich mich auf z.B. Brojak, Lodrik, Vasja oder Miklanowo umbenennen soll... was haltet ihr von den Namen?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -> http://www.amazon.de/Schatten-%C3%BCber-Ul...4348&sr=8-8


----------



## Ro_Jo (12. Februar 2008)

Bei uns gibts einen... 

der heißt Thebestkille.

Auf die Frage, wieso "Thebestkille", kam die Antwort: "Das R passte nicht mehr!" 

*wegroll* Achja, der ist 70.


----------



## Ro_Jo (12. Februar 2008)

Sorry, doppelpost, browserlagg. :/


----------



## Badumsaen (12. Februar 2008)

Also den schlimmsten namen den ich je gesehen hab war "Gangsterlord"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## R!se Aga!nst (12. Februar 2008)

Was schlimm ist , ist sowas wie : Gibkeks oder Ichbinfies...
Solche sind immer noch die Schlimmsten


----------



## Zedalon (12. Februar 2008)

Ich habe vor kurzem welche davon gesehn .. sie nannten sie z.b.
Schnitzelkiller
schokoelfe
ich habe einen hexenmeister gesehen der sich HOLYMage nannte o.o
oder ein jäger der banannenbogen heisst ....
oder dnen find ich besonders gut ... einen priester namens Thunderfist ...


----------



## alexaner666 (12. Februar 2008)

alle englischen namen sind schlecht und einfallslos.
Auf Rp servern wird das auch gar nicht richtig verfolgt.
Ich finde Blizzard sollte mal eine Säuberungsaktion starten und alle Chars die kein Rpnamen haben gnadenlos zu löschen...


----------



## Arakon79 (13. Februar 2008)

Richtig übel fand ich als ich neulich vor Kara stand und da sah ich einen Char namens "Suizid"! Das find ich wirklich schon am Rande des guten Geschmacks und auch nicht mehr lustig.

Bescheuert war auch eine Hexenmeisterin namens "Hanffrau"! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Oder ein Jäger dessen Pet "Hängehoden" hieß! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondtänzerin (13. Februar 2008)

Vor ein paar Wochen auf der Todeswache (RP-Server) Nachtelfjäger namens Schlepphoden.... möchte nicht wissen wie sein Pet heißt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raefael (13. Februar 2008)

Arakon79 schrieb:


> Richtig übel fand ich als ich neulich vor Kara stand und da sah ich einen Char namens "Suizid"! Das find ich wirklich schon am Rande des guten Geschmacks und auch nicht mehr lustig.
> 
> Bescheuert war auch eine Hexenmeisterin namens "Hanffrau"!
> 
> ...


So schlimm finde ich ersteres nun gar nicht. Es kann sich durchaus um einen Spieler handeln der seinem Char bewusst diesen Namen gegeben hat. Ich denke da an einen bombenden Mage der in die Mobgruppe springt ne AE raus lässt und dann stirbt. Meiner einer hat eine Zeit lang einen Char mit dem Namen Verplant gespielt, wobei die Namensgebung durchaus meinen damaligen Zustand wiedergeben sollte.

Über die anderen beiden muss man nicht reden, da sind wir uns einig.

//Rafa


----------



## Gonzofx (13. Februar 2008)

SonicX schrieb:


> Auf Nera'thor hieß mal einer Kopfnussnega der musste dann seinen namen ändern weil sich jemand beschwert hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Magier mit dem Namen WASSERBROT find ich superxD


----------



## PandoraSilvanesti (13. Februar 2008)

Sonderzeichen stören dich....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  dazu fällt mir nicht wirklich was ein, mein realname wird mit einem ´  geschrieben!!! Was soll ich sagen, schon aus diesem grund haben meine Chars alle ein ´ !!!

Is wie ne verbindung zwischen mir und dem Char!!

Allerdings muss ich dir und den anderen Recht geben, es gibt wirklich furchtbare Namen!!


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (13. Februar 2008)

Bei seite 5 konnt ich nimmer weiter lesen...

Mein Main: Schadoweye (SP)

Mein PvP-Twink: Schadowalker (schurke)

es ist jedem überlassen wie er seinen Char nennt. Auf einem RP-Server würde ich das auch nicht machen.
Aber ich zocke PvP-Server, da ist das "Wurscht". Wenn ich jemanden sehe der eine Gilde namens
"Schwarze Armee Fraktion" hat, das ist mies. Aber solange ein Name nicht beleidigend, oder Rassistisch ist, 
kann es jedem Egal sein. Dann Namen mit etwas englischen klingen meiner meinung nach auch besser, ebenso wie Undercity>Unterstadt....

so long...


----------



## Riane (13. Februar 2008)

Ich denke, bei den meisten schlecht gewählten Namen handelt es sich um irgendwelche Twinks von 70er. 
Ich mein, der Twink von mir heisst auch Motemtumu (Totemmumu) und ist ein 64 Shamy. Und der Twink von meinem Kumpel heisst Ichownstoffi und ist ein 70er Tank! ^^


Also scheiss drauf, Namen sind zur Unterhaltung da! ;D


----------



## Qilin (13. Februar 2008)

Was mich irgendwie ärgert sind die hunderten Versionen der typischen Druiden-Namen. Gebt einfach einmal /who druide ein und ihr seht das sicherlich selbst, dass die Liste der Druidus-Versionen endlos lang ist und in zahlreichen Versionen existiert.

Besonders schlimm fand ich allerdings: Masterdruide. 
Zum einen natürlich deutschenglisch und zum anderen war es ein Jäger.

Ganz lustig finde ich teilweise Bankcharnamen:
Talibanka zb. 

Nur schlimm wird es, wenn man die irgendwann weiterlevelt *hust*

Lustig kommt bestimmt auch das Druidengespann: Sugersuger & Honeyhoney rüber. Vor allem wenn es dann auf die 12 gibt.

Und dann gibt es noch meinen Twink xD !
Da ich nen òó drinnen haben wollte (gaaanz böses gesicht und so), habe ich auch erstmal verschiedene Versionen versucht. Allerdings scheiterten meine Namensgebungsversuche daran, dass der erste Buchstabe immer groß geschrieben wird und Iòól auch nicht so toll ausschaut über dem Char 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schlussendlich wurde es dann Nòób. Ich möchte wissen, wieviele schon in die Tastatur gebissen haben, weil sie lesen mussten: Nòób hat euch getötet. Und noch viel lustiger finde ich, dass soviele Noob-70er Lowies so brachial unterschätzen und dann zerschmettert am Boden liegen xD.

<3 Caster


----------



## Yozoshura (13. Februar 2008)

Ich spiele momentan auf einem RP-Server...

Meine doofen Twinknamen: 
Lovedoctor(Priest)
Gatman(Schurke)
Hordensack (Krieger)
Homofürst (ist ein Blutelfenpaladin und wird bestimmt nie über lvl 1 kommen..)

Main: Yozoshura, Petnamen: Ein Skorpid namens Bär und mein kleiner Analius
Achja und meine Gilde mit dem Main heisst Radikale Sturmfront 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, ist aber RP-Konform wie ich finde.


----------



## Riane (13. Februar 2008)

POWER PUFF GIRLS!!!

beste Gilde ever!
Aber Radikale Sturmfront ist schon ein bischen hart @Yozoshura! ^^ Aber naja jedem das seine! ;D


----------



## Tassy (13. Februar 2008)

Ownmeifucan ........
so heißt nen Jäger der nicht spielen kann xD


----------



## Yozoshura (13. Februar 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> POWER PUFF GIRLS!!!
> 
> beste Gilde ever!
> Aber Radikale Sturmfront ist schon ein bischen hart @Yozoshura! ^^ Aber naja jedem das seine! ;D



Ja klingt hart, das passt zu uns  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ne ernsthaft, wir sind eine Fungilde und ich mag es halt zu provozieren... Ich muss wohl nicht erwähnen, dass der Name auf meinem Mist gewachsen ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja Namen die ich wirklich nicht leiden kann sind solche: Pèràtôliâr ...unnötig


----------



## StolenTheRogue (13. Februar 2008)

Also namen wie gandalf gahandalf gândálf und andere abänerungen die phantasielosigkeit bezeugen find ich nicht schlimm....aber auf unsrem server gab es wen der nannte sich "Kotzkocher"...

ps: jagtnix killnix killfix kannnix hatnix etc is kagge


----------



## Xelyna (13. Februar 2008)

Auf den Krallen: "Beastmaster"
.
.
.
zur Info: das is ein BAUM *rumkugel* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






btw zum Vorpost: Kannix gabs bei uns auch mal, musste seinen Namen ändern und heißt nun Kannits 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isthos (13. Februar 2008)

Gibt aber auch viele Namen die einen immer wieder zum lachen bringen....
Mein persönlicher Favorit war mal im Schlingendorntal.
Ich sah dort mal nen Hunter dessen Pet ein Affe war und "Ollikahn" hieß....
Muss immer wieder lachen wenn ich daran denke ^^
mfg


----------



## Slavery (13. Februar 2008)

Mir is es eigentlich grundsätzlich egal wie Andere sich nennen...es gibt ja irgendnen Grund warum Sie sich so nennen, und wenns nur aus dem Grund is, dass er Ihnen einfach unglaublich gut gefällt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber neulich aufn BG nen Hexer getroffen der hieß "Gêdärmêorgêl" und da denk ich mir dann schon ...


----------



## Minastirit (13. Februar 2008)

Bei uns gibts nen mage der heist testobjekt ;D
aber hey pvp server solange man kein rp macht muss der namen nur dir selbst passen .. meine 3 steht ihr unten


----------



## Lokibu (13. Februar 2008)

Also meine Namen sind immer 100% erfunden. Da ich viele Fantasieromane alla "Scheibenweltromane" gelesen habe, kann ich mir immer was neues einfallen lassen.


----------



## Order (13. Februar 2008)

Ich finde jeder kann sich so nennen wie er will ausser wenns zu rassistisch ist naja ... dann wirds heftig sag ich mal. letztens hab ich einen gesehen der sich "Holyshit" nannte war nen paladin fand den namen eigentlich net mal so schlecht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja ich sag euch mal meine char namen (ich weiss das manche furchtbar sind aba die besten sind ja leider belegt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) :

Main: Pússycát, Nachtelf Druidin (das is nix gegen frauen ... ehrlich !!!)

Twink: Mòrphèus, Nachtelf Hunter (matrix for ever ^^)

Twink: Inquisitòr, Mensch Paladin (fand die ausm Warhammer 40k universum einfach herrlich fanatisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Twink: Káne, Mensch Krieger (komt lider sehr oft vor der name, egal C&C ist kult  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Twink: Apokalyptico, Mensch Hexer ( der einzige name ohne diese zeichen)


ein paar der namen passen vielleicht ins schema "Ätzende Spielernamen" aba ich find se gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  jedem das seine halt. Aba mangelnde Fantasie kann man mir net vorwerfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (13. Februar 2008)

Wo's mir grad einfällt, bin gestern vor ner blonden Blutelfe gestanden: "Stoffie" 

Naja.. schön und gut, aber 1. RP-Server und 2. .. das war'n Jäger Oo..


----------



## Tontaube (13. Februar 2008)

Wenn ich mir die ersten Posts in diesem Thread anschaue, bin ich ja mit meinen Chars genau die Sorte Spieler, über die gelästert wird. Also was die Schreibweise, kreativität etc. angeht. 
Und das mit 30+  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (13. Februar 2008)

^^ 


> Main: Pússycát, Nachtelf Druidin (das is nix gegen frauen ... ehrlich !!!)
> 
> Twink: Mòrphèus, Nachtelf Hunter (matrix for ever ^^)
> 
> ...


pussycat find ich dollen namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kenne nen hunter der hies mal Hefner und seit pet hies Pornokitty 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (für die unwissenden huge hefner ist gründer von playboy (nein keine spielezeitschrift naja ^^))


----------



## benbaehm (13. Februar 2008)

also mein main heißt syphilis

dazu habe ich noch n paar twinks:

- ebola mage
- pandemia hexer
(- radau warri)
(- tohuwabohu mage)
- anopheles priest


ich habe mich also an krankheiten etc orientiert. =) aber es gibt schon echt schlechte namen, mein fav ist

shadowofdark, jedem wird a, die schlechte übersetzung auffallen und b, dass das garkeinen sinn macht. die dunkelheit hat keinen schatten und wenn: dann müsste es shadowofdarkness heißen.

naja, er ist aber n netter typ =)


----------



## Dragaron (13. Februar 2008)

Viel lustiger finde ich noch die "komischen" Namen in Verbindung mit Rechtschreibfehlern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da frag ich mich manchmal, ob er nicht 10% seiner WoW-Zeit (also 2,4 Stunden/Tag) mal mit was verbringen sollte, was ihn voran bring  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Order (13. Februar 2008)

@#Minastirit:

der name is au gutden du sagtest hehe das gibt dem satz "der is echt porno" ne neue bedeutung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja pussycat hab ich von den "Pussycat Dolls" und und dem "Pussycat Waggon" aus Kill Bill vol. 1  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StolenTheRogue (13. Februar 2008)

benbaehm schrieb:


> also mein main heißt syphilis
> 
> dazu habe ich noch n paar twinks:
> 
> ...



Ok wer sich nach einer Geschlechtskrankheit benennt hat hoffentlich keine einschlägigen erfahrungen damit...


----------



## Arakon79 (13. Februar 2008)

Raefael schrieb:


> So schlimm finde ich ersteres nun gar nicht. Es kann sich durchaus um einen Spieler handeln der seinem Char bewusst diesen Namen gegeben hat. Ich denke da an einen bombenden Mage der in die Mobgruppe springt ne AE raus lässt und dann stirbt. Meiner einer hat eine Zeit lang einen Char mit dem Namen Verplant gespielt, wobei die Namensgebung durchaus meinen damaligen Zustand wiedergeben sollte.
> 
> Über die anderen beiden muss man nicht reden, da sind wir uns einig.
> 
> //Rafa



Ja ok so könnte es gemeint sein aber für alle unsere Mitmenschen die Psychiatrie-Erfahrungen haben ist sowas einfach ein Schlag ins Gesicht! Daran sollte man auch denken bevor man "Scherze" auf Kosten anderer macht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was mit gerade noch einfällt:

Neulich gesehen zwei kleine Jägerle BHörnchen und CHörnchen. In unserer Gilde gibts zwei Priester: Lightra und Shadowra! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (13. Februar 2008)

Tipp macht euch mal ne Blutelfin nennt sie nymphomanin und spammt in schattrat rum xD


----------



## dragon1 (13. Februar 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> ìllídân, Thraall, etc
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


was ist das fuer ein fisch?(thr*aal*l)
ja ich hasse solche namen auch(thralllegolas!)
ich hatte mal was lustiges:mein char:krieger,name:grokhar:
grp->flammenschlund
priester:rokhar 
schurke:hokar^^
(echt kein scherz!)


----------



## Surtos (13. Februar 2008)

ich hab mal paar auf unseren server gesehen die heisen

Pudding
Labello
schoki
Haribo
Nivea

einige hab ich leider vergessen


----------



## Arakon79 (13. Februar 2008)

Mir ist gerade noch was eingefallen:

War mal mit nem Krieger namens Waffentank in ner Ini! Irgendwie auch ziemlich hirnrissig! 

Und hab mal einen gesehen der hieß Kacknoob! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Allgemeinen sollte man seine Charaktere so bennennen, dass man auch wirklich so heißen könnte! Wer heißt denn bitte Kacknoob oder Gelumpe???


----------



## iqHunter-Gilneas (13. Februar 2008)

Mondtänzerin schrieb:


> Oh ich weiß gut was du meinst hehe. Aber nicht nur die Namen der Chars... auch die der Pets von den Jägerin sind manchmal arg.
> Da sah ich doch erst vor ein paar Wochen eine Elfenjägerin mit einer Katze namens... ohje, das darf ich garnicht schreiben
> 
> 
> ...



Wieso darf man ein Pet denn nicht Muschi nennen? So werden Katzen oft genannt, nur weil du vielleicht geistig noch ein Kind bist und sofort an was sexuelles denkst...


----------



## iqHunter-Gilneas (13. Februar 2008)

Arakon79 schrieb:


> Mir ist gerade noch was eingefallen:
> 
> War mal mit nem Krieger namens Waffentank in ner Ini! Irgendwie auch ziemlich hirnrissig!
> 
> ...



Wieso muss ein Char so heisen wie man wirklich heisen kann? 
1. Man bewegt sich in der Rollenspiel Welt
2. Schau dir mal einige namen der NPCs an (zb unser beliebter Mr. Wayne)
Namen die etwas ausdrücken finde ich genauso passend, auserdem passen sie oft besser in WoW hinein.
Mein Schamane zum beispiel heist NatuBlitzhuf (von Natur), was ich für einen Elementarschamanen doch deutlich passender finde als HeinzMüller


----------



## Minastirit (13. Februar 2008)

nunja kenne auch nen pyromage der warri ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (und ja er hat schon paar ma counterspell im bg bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## nuriina (13. Februar 2008)

Ich wäre dafür das man seinen Namen nicht selber aussuchen kann sondern nach der Charaktererstellung per Script generiert wird. Seinen eigenen Namen kann man sich schliesslich auch nicht aussuchen.

Gruß,
Heidemarie


----------



## Flingsh (13. Februar 2008)

-Pantas- schrieb:


> Herrlich war der Name: Blòódelf ......
> 
> Wir haben ihn gesehen, und wie aus einem Munde erklang es: Blödelf *lach*
> 
> ...



auf Echsenkessel lag eine zeitlang ne leiche "urigeller"


----------



## Arakon79 (13. Februar 2008)

iqHunter-Gilneas schrieb:


> Wieso muss ein Char so heisen wie man wirklich heisen kann?
> 1. Man bewegt sich in der Rollenspiel Welt
> 2. Schau dir mal einige namen der NPCs an (zb unser beliebter Mr. Wayne)
> Namen die etwas ausdrücken finde ich genauso passend, auserdem passen sie oft besser in WoW hinein.
> Mein Schamane zum beispiel heist NatuBlitzhuf (von Natur), was ich für einen Elementarschamanen doch deutlich passender finde als HeinzMüller



Ich meinte ja nicht dass er unbedingt Heinz Müller heißen soll, aber zumindest einen Fantasy-Rollenspiel geeigneten Namen haben. In Herr der Ringe z.B. heißt ja auch keiner Käsekuchen oder dergleichen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BulletRider (13. Februar 2008)

BulletRider schrieb:


> Hm... ich lege eingendlich Wert auf RP, aber trozdem habe ich keine entsprechenden Namen^^ habe überlegt ob ich mich auf z.B. Brojak, Lodrik, Vasja oder Miklanowo umbenennen soll... was haltet ihr von den Namen?



okay, ich glaube einer hat erkannt woraus die Namen sind^^ (SüU)
Was haltet ihr von Namen, die in Filmen, Büchern, Spielen ect vorkommen und eigendlich nur 'geklaut' sind?


----------



## Badumsaen (13. Februar 2008)

BulletRider schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von Namen, die in Filmen, Büchern, Spielen ect vorkommen und eigendlich nur 'geklaut' sind?


Solange es nicht zu offensichtlich ist wie z.b. Rambo, find ich es in ordnung.


----------



## Schwarzmähne (13. Februar 2008)

Die Leute mit so bescheuerten Namen wissen gar nicht wie sie vielen anderen Leuten die Atmosphäre im kaputt machen. Ich spiele MMORPGs um mal n bissel "abzuschalten" aber das ist in WoW ja schon lange nimmer möglich, liegt aber nicht nur an den Namen, zugegeben.
In HDRO sind solche Namen entweder gar nicht möglich weils schlicht in der Charaktererstellung verweigert wird oder aber derjenige mit dem blöden Namen(was in HDRO praktisch kaum auftritt) direkt an einen GM geschrieben wird und diese es meist flugs ändern oder den Charakter sperren lassen.


----------



## Neotrion (13. Februar 2008)

Ich kann es verstehen wenn ein name z.b. Céline heisst oder einfach sonst einen Namen wo es das braucht.
Ich selber habe einen PvP-Schurken der Kîlla heisst, nicht weil es den ''Killa'' mit normalem ''i'' auf dem Server schon gäbe, nein, weil man es fast so wie ''Kella'' ausspricht, es tönt einfach besser als ''Killa''


----------



## DunCrow (13. Februar 2008)

WDR
<Begleiter von Einslive>


----------



## derpainkiller (13. Februar 2008)

> WDR
> <Begleiter von Einslive>





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moorhuhnxx (13. Februar 2008)

mein name is aber ok oder?^^ das witzige ist aber:::::

ich hab mir meinen orginal namen selber besetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  vor ca. einem jahr ,hab jetzt vor ca. 2-3 mon erst angefangen, hab ich mir nen test acc. gemacht auf meinem jetzigen server name=moorhuhn natürlich vergessen den zu löschen, und das passwort verggessen jetzt gehört der name so nem (dummen) lev10 Nightelf Warrior der niemals über 10 kommen wird weils mein acc und ich das paasswort und die email adressse(war ne spam adresse^^) verschusselt hab... 

tjaaa das wahr die geschichte meines Char namens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DoofDilla (13. Februar 2008)

Alles was aus HdR kommt aber nur noch mit Hilfe von Sonderzeichen zu bewerkstelligen war:
Légólas, Àrágorn, Gándálf, Gím(p)li, Saurón usw. usw.

P.S: Evtl sollte ich mich mit meinem eigenen Namen ned zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mein Pet heißt übrigens "Katzastrophe"


----------



## DunCrow (13. Februar 2008)

Christián - Nachtelf Schurke


----------



## Zultharox (13. Februar 2008)

Rapperjulian, Illidan, Shadow-,Dead-Bla-Zeug womit das Imba sein bewiesen werden soll...


----------



## L-MWarFReak (13. Februar 2008)

hmmm ich kenn das such nur zu gut *schmuntzel*
in meiner ehemaligen gilde hatte ich auch namen wie Dárkhunter, "Áwáke", Allikillaa etc. (keiner davon war/ist lvl 70)

#Aber um erhlich zu sein manche namen sind echt einfach eine frechheit.. ich habe neulich jemand mit dem namen "Fellatio" was auf latein soviel wie Anals** heißt, oder eben auch das Topfputzer, Skifahrer und Kungenzwei getue nervt mich extrem...
)(§&$)$/& Blutelf begenet.. mittlerweile "HASSE" ich sie wirklich. Gibts diese übervölkerung mit Draenei auf ally seite auch?

MfG


----------



## castaman (13. Februar 2008)

L-MWarFReak schrieb:


> ich habe neulich jemand mit dem namen "Fellatio" was auf latein soviel wie Anals** heißt...




Nochmal informieren auf Wikipedia, dann weißte, dass das eher eine orale Sache ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber für solche Fälle gibts ja immer noch das gute alte GM Ticket.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Greetz


----------



## Bellthane (13. Februar 2008)

Hab eigentlich nichts gegen Namen mit Sonderzeichen. Mein Todesritter soll später selbst einmal Sébulon heißen. Ich finde es vertretbar solange eine humane Anzahl an Sonderzeichen im Namen sind. Solche Namen wie Shâdówkîlla und dergleichen sind einfach elendig. Überhaupt wenn man so einen in die Gilde einladen soll. Da kriegt man nen Krampf weil man nicht weiß, wie sein Namen richtig geschrieben wird.

Ich finde auch zusammengesetzte Namen schlimm. Ein Freund von mir heißt z.B.: Therealhui, weil Hui und Reaper schon besetzt waren.

Meine Charaktere haben auch alle vernünftige Namen. Bellthane, Bellthor und Sébulon. Obwohl ich mir mit Sébulon noch nicht sicher bin, ob ich ihn nicht anders nennen soll. Zurzeit ist er ein Mage auf Lvl 2, der aber gelöscht werden soll, sobald das Addon erscheint.


----------



## Himalaya (14. Februar 2008)

Also ich muss ehrlich bekennen, dass auch mein Char zwei "`" in seinem Namen hat. Dafür gibt es nen guten Grund. Sein Bruder sollte nämlich den gleichen Namen haben, deshalb ging es nicht anders. 
Im großen ganzen finde ich solche Sonderzeichen ja ok, wenn sie natürlich 5 mal in einem Namen vorkommen, kann es schon lästig werden, doch wer es so will, der soll es halt so haben und die Folgen tragen.
Ich hatte da auch mal paar Spieler mit folgenden Namen gesehn, wo ich mich echt vor Lachen kringeln musste :

Schimmelhirn
Kampfkeks
Bofrost
Specknacken
Leisekommter
Tesafilm
Onkelkahl usw.

Ich bekenne mich dazu, dass auch ich nen Char hatte, der hiess Bratwurst, jetzt hat er nen "normalen" Namen
Er durfte sich schließlich in "Sathan" umtaufen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gvpn (14. Februar 2008)

vitti2801 schrieb:


> Sweatdeath soll i dem Fall wohl "Süßer Tod" heissen. Das mit den Sonderzeichen geht mit tierisch auf die Nerven, vorallem wenn die in group ladest kannst Shâdowowner (âáà) gleich mehrmals versuchen. Die Namen wie Pwnzôr von der Gilde Ally/Hordeschlächter/töter/hacker/mörder/etc sind einfach nur peinlich und unkreativ. Zum Thema Sonderzeichen: Das sind die 12 Jährigen IMBA Schurken die den Barlow Schurken Blog gehört haben und wohl meinen dass der ernst gemeint sei, an alle Shâdówàssâssìn's -> Lasst euch mal nen eigenen individuellen Namen einfallen sonst gehts euch wie dksjdaödkasd(stimmt nicht genau aber so ähnlich heisst der) auf meinem Server der sich ständig aufregt dass er keinen Raid findet.



sry... muss klugscheißen *ggg*

sweet = süß

sweat = schweiß 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baltimore (14. Februar 2008)

Der schlechtest Name den ich gesehen habe war eine Magierin mt den Namen "Castbítch". Dazu fällt mir ganz persönlich nicht mehr ein. Auch Hunterpet namen wie "Hordefresser", OMG. Es gibt auch ätzende Namen die aber wenigsten noch lustig sind wie z. B. "Fleischmütze" oder " Bockwurst", aber das muss auch nicht sein. Inwestiert € 8,00 und benennt euch um!


----------



## Waro (14. Februar 2008)

MaexxDesign schrieb:


> Jegliche Namen, die Sonderzeichen wie z.B. ` ' ° ^ beinhalten finde ich zum Kotzen.
> Statt Mandy Màndy oder Shadowknight Shádòwknight.
> Wenn Namen vergeben sind, sollte man sich damit abfinden und sie nicht verunstalten oder billig imitieren.


Schonmal versucht, auf nem Relativ vollen Server nen guten Namen zu kriegen? Ich hab mir vor der Charerstellung eine ganze Liste aus sogar ziemlich ungewöhnlichen und kurzen (RP-)Namen zusammengestellt (kurz weil man sonst sowieso nur abgekürzt wird... z.B. mein Druide "Zaranos" immer "zara" ) und es hat wirklich lange gedauert bis auf der liste endlich ein Name drankam, der noch nicht vergeben ist. Und das bei einem Server mit der Auslastung "mittel".... bei einem vollen wirds noch schwerer werden. (Mein Char heisst jetzt "Iva" ... nicht der allerschönste Name wie ich finde aber ohne ´`^ und die Chance, dass der falsch geschrieben und abgekürzt wird ist hoffentlich sehr gering. Aber alles andere war schon vergeben.

=> ´`^ finde ich nicht allzu schlimm, allerdings ist mehr als ein solchen Zeichen meist überflüssig und nervt dann tatsächlich. btw: "´" ist nicht so schlimm wie "`" 

Übrigens ist das mit den Hunterpets wirklich schwierig... ich kann es selbst auf Rollenspielservern nicht lassen, meinen Krebs "Lungenkrebs", den Eber "Spiderpig" und andere Tiere "Fiech" zu nennen... da man Petnamen mehrfach vergeben kann, kann man da wenigstens seine ganze Kreativität freien lauf lassen.


----------



## Neque neque (14. Februar 2008)

Badumsaen schrieb:


> jaaa man, hass ich auch wie die pest. Am schlechtesten find ich dann so english-deutsch kombis wie "shadowkrieger" oder "drachenslayer". Besonders einfallsreich war auch n schurke den ich gesehn hab der "pvpschurkee" hieß.


 Mastamagier oder themeister etc^^


----------



## ralonsi (14. Februar 2008)

hab mir jetzt einen Krieger gebastelt und der heißt Zahnfee so !!


----------



## Mondtänzerin (14. Februar 2008)

iqHunter-Gilneas schrieb:


> Wieso darf man ein Pet denn nicht Muschi nennen? So werden Katzen oft genannt, nur weil du vielleicht geistig noch ein Kind bist und sofort an was sexuelles denkst...



Ich bin sicher noch kein Kind, aber hier sind ein paar anwesend deswegen wollte ich es nicht nennen.
Ich weiß nicht was du so angreifen mußt. DAS nenne ich geistige Schwäche die du hier beweißt. 
Bei dem Namen Analhengst denkst du nicht dass es aus dem sexuellen Bereich kommt? Auweia... wie kühl. 

Denk mal ein wenig nach, unnötig hier beleidigen zu müssen.


----------



## Fumacilla (14. Februar 2008)

vitti2801 schrieb:


> Ich denke mal ein 30ig Jähriger denkt sich eher einen Reiferen,individuellen Namen aus und verzichtet auf Sonderzeichen. Kann mich natürlich auch irren, kenn leider keine Fakten dazu.



naja ich kenn wen der is 40+ und besitzt 2 chars "au" und "ichnicht" also tragisch das es immer nur kinder sein sollen...

nunja... ich hab mal einen gesehen bzw mehere die fand ich sehr unlustig:

Heiltaure, Healdudu (feralskill btw), Noholy (holypriest)<--- lol? öhm man sollte bei nem skill bleiben wenn man schon den namen nach ausrictet..

Bananenlarry, Lilamukuh (was wohl? nen Taure), Imbadudu und Muhumuhmann!

ind diesem sinne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gudjon (14. Februar 2008)

Ich find Suppengemüse als Namen auch heftig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...gibts wirklich bei uns


----------



## Creenshaw (14. Februar 2008)

Jaja gibt schon dumme Namen...und bei einer habe ich mich gefragt wie Werbegeschädigt man sein muss um sich "Duplomatie" zu nennen(ihr kennt ja sicherlich diese dumme Duplo werbung ?! -.- .)
Was genauso dumm ist wenn sich 2 Jäger "Trifftnichts" und "Trifftgarnichts" nennen..Für kurze Zeit vllt witzig aber die verarschen sich damit doch selber oder net?!?!?!


----------



## riggedi (14. Februar 2008)

L-MWarFReak schrieb:


> ich habe neulich jemand mit dem namen "Fellatio" was auf latein soviel wie Anals** heißt...



Sexualkunde Note = 6 (sehr unbefriedigend^^)

Hab aber trotzdem sehr gelacht. Naja, vielleicht hat ja meine Frau jetzt Bock auf Fellatio  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße

Riggedi


----------



## Trudi (14. Februar 2008)

Meine Favoriten von meinem Server:

DerSchänder
Hurnsohn

Auch zu finden bei Arsenal


----------



## Dalith (14. Februar 2008)

OK, sehr kreativ ist es wahrscheinlich nicht, aber auf Rexxar musste ich neulich schon schmunzeln, als ich einen Jäger traf - er hiess "Ichbeissdich" und sein Pet "Esbeisstdich"...


----------



## Redak (14. Februar 2008)

Gestern auf die Aldor hab ich wen gesehn namens "Rougemaster" (men beachte die schreibweise^^)


----------



## Asert (14. Februar 2008)

vitti2801 schrieb:


> Sweatdeath soll i dem Fall wohl "Süßer Tod" heissen. Das mit den Sonderzeichen geht mit tierisch auf die Nerven, vorallem wenn die in group ladest kannst Shâdowowner (âáà) gleich mehrmals versuchen. Die Namen wie Pwnzôr von der Gilde Ally/Hordeschlächter/töter/hacker/mörder/etc sind einfach nur peinlich und unkreativ. Zum Thema Sonderzeichen: Das sind die 12 Jährigen IMBA Schurken die den Barlow Schurken Blog gehört haben und wohl meinen dass der ernst gemeint sei, an alle Shâdówàssâssìn's -> Lasst euch mal nen eigenen individuellen Namen einfallen sonst gehts euch wie dksjdaödkasd(stimmt nicht genau aber so ähnlich heisst der) auf meinem Server der sich ständig aufregt dass er keinen Raid findet.



"süßer tod" würde "sweetdeath" heißen nicht "swe--->a<---tdeath" omg^^


----------



## Shaadoon (14. Februar 2008)

Generell muss ich sagen, nerven mich Namen die eine Armee von Accents auf den Buchstaben, 
oder Namen die ganz klar geklaut sind. Da laufen leider auf einige von rum bei uns auf dem Server.

Besonders "toll" ist es dann auch noch, wenn ein lvl 21 Blutelf Magier behauptet, dass der Orchexer lvl 70, den es seit dem Release von WoW gibt den Namen vom Magierchen geklaut hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malakas (14. Februar 2008)

vitti2801 schrieb:


> Sweatdeath soll i dem Fall wohl "Süßer Tod" heissen. Das mit den Sonderzeichen geht mit tierisch auf die



SWEET ?!?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malakas (14. Februar 2008)

StolenTheRogue schrieb:


> Ok wer sich nach einer Geschlechtskrankheit benennt hat hoffentlich keine einschlägigen erfahrungen damit...




sagen wir mal so, neue bekanntschaften machen ist so ein name nicht gerade hilfreich ; )


----------



## kingkryzon (14. Februar 2008)

JKFraGGer schrieb:


> Ja das sin die spinenr oder sowas dummes wie chucknorris XD und so ^^


ich heiss Mephistofurz ...is da was dran auszusetzen?

Sweatdeath heisst schweisstod ich finds lustich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malakas (14. Februar 2008)

kingkryzon schrieb:


> ich heiss Mephistofurz ...is da was dran auszusetzen?



JA !!!


----------



## Malakas (14. Februar 2008)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Bei seite 5 konnt ich nimmer weiter lesen...
> 
> Mein Main: Schadoweye (SP)
> 
> ...



jaja mag ja stimmen das englisch besser klingt, hast du schon mal daran gedacht das es auch menschen gibt die das ins deutsche übersetzen können, so dirket auf anhieb, ohne vorher das wörterbuch zu fragen.

Du bist also schattenauge ?!? was genau soll das sein (mal am rande, es schreibt sich shadow) 
und dein Twink ist dann schattenläufer...GZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


und jetzt noch bitte, was ist an schwarze arme fraktion falsch ?!? Rassistich ? du meinst evtl die rote armee fraktion(RAF) die bekanntlich aber Kommunisten sind/waren... 

sol long


----------



## Kompi (14. Februar 2008)

also ich finde solche namen mehr als ok aber die namen die du so toll findest wie knackarsch das doch scheiße
euer morene


----------



## Fruchtgummi (14. Februar 2008)

Meine Chars heißen seit eh und je immer und überall Fruchtgummi, Sonnenschirm und Sputnik... angelegt an Ereignisse die man so im Leben erlebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Is zwar auch nicht ganz so passend, aber OHNE Sonderzeichen und weit entfernt von pwnz0r-Style...

Cheereo!


----------



## LethalDoze (14. Februar 2008)

neulich im BG n pala gesehen der hat sich Ângstblase genannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja wenigstens ehrlich ;P


----------



## Minastirit (14. Februar 2008)

überpwnzor und uberowner oder wie die 2 hiessen bei uns auf dem server.. 2 einfallslose palas die nicht merkten das dmg einfach ned da ist


----------



## _Balora_ (14. Februar 2008)

Hmmm, also ich finde die "bloeden" Namen wie Kuehlschrank, Noheal oder so voll in Ordnung. Wenn die Leute halt ewig mit solchen Namen rumlaufen wollen, haben sie halt Pech.

Leute mit mehr als einem Sonderzeichen im Namen lade ich grundsaetzlich nicht ein, genau wie Leute mit unsinnigen Sonderzeichen - also Zeichen, die gar keine Bedeutung haben. (Kann mir jemand erklaeren, was ein Accent Egu oder Accent Graf auf einem "I" zu bedeuten haben ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Teilweise muss man bei der Namenswahl ja schon darauf achten, dass die Mitspieler nicht unbedingt mitdenken. Ein Priester, Schamane, Paladin und Druide kann ja NUR heilen..... da ist ein Name wie "NoHeal, Darkone, Crusader" o.Ae. schon sehr hilfreich...)

Einer meiner Charaktere (Schattenpriester) heisst Bierbauch.... und ja, er ist Zwerg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - und ich stehe dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Brezzl (14. Februar 2008)

Hendric schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> Also ich wollte mal sagen wie sehr mir diese bekloppten namen von irgendwelchen Chars aufregen!
> Denken wir mal so: ein kleiner untoter wird "geboren" und seine eltern nennen ihn ---> Shadowassassin!!!
> Oder noch besser Shâdówàssâsìn
> ...



Kann das nur wiederholen...  Jedoch muss ich sagen das es darauf ankommt auf welchen servern.... auf einem RP-Server Nicht konform   und sollte von GM's geändert werden.... Auf PvP oder PvE Servern ohne RP sollte man frei wählen können


----------



## Florag (14. Februar 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das sollte ein Scherz sein Oo
> Auf den RP Servern laufen mitunter... noch mehr solcher... ich nenn es mal... verbaler Ausflüsse... herum
> Eben aus diesem Grund, weils RP Server sind und wir eh nur als RL-Versager und Typen mit Psychoproblemen gesehen werden :-D Und man wird oft genug als solcher bezeichnet
> 
> ...




Ich spiele selbst auf einem RP-PvP Server und glaube mir es wird sich viel Mühe gegeben das "RP" dort groß zu schreiben. Selbst auf PvP Servern wird darauf geachtet das man ein geswisses Maß an Normalität unter den Namen beibehält. Ich musste selbst meinen Magier unbennenen , was wahrscheinlich auch Verständlich war , denn er hieß "Rapeme" (Vergewaltige Mich). Ich habe auch schon öfters mitbekommen das es Leute auf meinem Server gab die sich Umbennenen mussten zB gab es eine Orc-Kriegerin die den Namen einer Grieschichen Göttin trug, was zum Umbennenen ihres Names führte, weil jemand damit ein Problem hatte.

Im Allgemeinen regen mich die Namen auch auf, weil es einfach eine Art Rollenspiel ist und man in den Namen einfach etwas Fantasie mit drinnen haben muss.


----------



## Abudasa (14. Februar 2008)

Also zu meiner eigenen Schande uss ich ja zugeben das ich mal einen Char auf einem RP Server erstelt habe der Deatheye heist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (sollte nur als lager char genutzt werden , ist nun aber schon 70 ^^)

Alls ich mich selber beim GM gemeldet habe um zu fragen ob man das änder könnte da es ja net so recht auf nen RP Server passt kamm nur nee antwort aller `` Nee das passt schon hierher ´´ ! 

Das finde ich dann schon ein wenig bedenklich von Blizz seite her .


----------



## ExoHunter (14. Februar 2008)

Mein Main heißt Heathead (Hitzkopf, obwohl er Arkan/Eis geskillt ist), mein Krieger heißt Holzmichi, mein Jäger Holzmichel. 2 Allys die ich noch habe heißen Trollpatsch und Jimpanse.


----------



## Florag (14. Februar 2008)

Abudasa schrieb:


> Also zu meiner eigenen Schande uss ich ja zugeben das ich mal einen Char auf einem RP Server erstelt habe der Deatheye heist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Deatheye geht , wie ich finde aber noch , gibt schlimmeres und solange sich keiner beschwert kannst 
du den Namen auch lassen.


----------



## Vindex (14. Februar 2008)

Ich finde die Gilden namen "xyz der Allianz" usw viel schlimmer, auf meinem server sind z.b. die Elitekämpfer der Allianz, Die Legenden...... usw vertreten.
Weitere Gildennamen wo man sich nur an den kopf fässt: Das Licht der Zerstörung, oder Mâstérs of xyz
Auch zahlreiche auf meinem server vertreten. 
Ich weiß dass nur zu genau da ich bis gestern gildenlos war und in Sw ca. jede Minute in eine solche gilde geladen wurde >.<


----------



## Asoriel (14. Februar 2008)

_Balora_ schrieb:


> Leute mit mehr als einem Sonderzeichen im Namen lade ich grundsaetzlich nicht ein, genau wie Leute mit unsinnigen Sonderzeichen



Also das find ich nich so toll von dir...wir haben in der Gilde jmd. namens "Aldálòme" und ich find das nicht schlimm...is ja auch n sehr schöner RP-Name.

Insgesammt find ich kurze, einfache Namen ohne viel Drum und Dran am besten (sieht man an meinen Chars, Renax, Asoriel, Shileth, Dorinus etc.) wobei mich längere auch MIT Sonderzeichen nicht stören.

Wenn jetzt jetzt jmd. aber sein Name "zugeballert" hat mit so nem Müll...nee...geht gar nicht imo!

Ich mach jetzt einfach mal n Vergleich mit einem meiner Chars: Asoriel <--> Âsòrîél 

was sieht besser aus bzw. ist einfach zu inviten, wispern etc? Ganz klar erstens.

@ Florag: Ich spiel selbst auf nem RP-Realm (Todeswache) und ich sag mal so: 1/100 Dingen die ich lese (außerhalb vom Gildenchannel wenn wir gerade kein RP-Event haben) sind einfach so "hingerotzt". Den RP-Realm auf dem du spielst will ich sehen =)  Ich frag mich auch warum sich Leute n RP aussuchen wenn ihnen das kein Spaß macht/wenn sie damit nicht zurecht kommen...


----------



## Likechees (14. Februar 2008)

Hunter hieß:
Ichbingut
Pet:
Ichbinbesser

Oder leute die sich zb. Hordekiller nennen betteln doch schon förmlich darum gegenkt zu werden.


----------



## mkchrissi (14. Februar 2008)

Hendric schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> Also ich wollte mal sagen wie sehr mir diese bekloppten namen von irgendwelchen Chars aufregen!
> Denken wir mal so: ein kleiner untoter wird "geboren" und seine eltern nennen ihn ---> Shadowassassin!!!
> Oder noch besser Shâdówàssâsìn
> ...




wayne...

hast du sonst keine probleme???!?!?!?!?!???!!!???!?!?!?

und das spiel versauen eher die ganzen flamer *mimimi* wie du..^^


----------



## Seryma (14. Februar 2008)

mkchrissi schrieb:


> wayne...
> 
> hast du sonst keine probleme???!?!?!?!?!???!!!???!?!?!?
> 
> und das spiel versauen eher die ganzen flamer *mimimi* wie du..^^



Etwas Käse zum Whine gefällig?? 

omfg, is ja zum totlachen hier...^^


----------



## Nuthron (14. Februar 2008)

Sehr nett auch die Furzknoten, die soooo gerne Gandalf, Aragorn oder ...
egal, Hauptsache was aus HdR ... heißen möchten.

Dann stellen Sie fest, dass deren Namen entweder vergriffen oder gesperrt sind und nennen sich dann
"Gandlaf" oder "Âragòn" a s o .

Nicht nur, dass sie nicht merken, dass sie offensichtlich das falsche Spiel spielen, nee, die wissen auch (vielleicht noch) nicht, das Einfallsreichtum und Kreativität keine Untugenden sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: *** Achtung Namecalling ***
Dudumama
Abrissbirne
Klofrau
Poodagreat
Bademeister
Megahunter
Allianzrette (Namensfeld hatte nich genug Buchstaben ^^)

Grüße
Nuth


----------



## darkigel (14. Februar 2008)

mir persölich ist es fast egal wie die leute ihre chars nennen nur beleidigende namen find ich sch....
und die ollen sonderzeichen naja ansonsten kann ich das nicht wirklich verstehen das sich manche hir über chars aufregen die nenn dark shadow oder knight im namen haben ich hatte mal nenn hexer der darkbless heißt (dunkler segen) weiß nicht was daran so unkreatif seien soll ist doch kreativ


----------



## Sefirot (14. Februar 2008)

also, ich finde sonderzeichen nicht schlimm sofern das wort auch so klingen soll wie z.B.: Elrédir oder so   aber sowas wie Hálflîfè oder Stâlkér geht garnicht       die beiden schlimmsten namen die mir bis jetzt untergekommen waren allerdings Müslirapper und Trendyicetea xD


----------



## Asoriel (14. Februar 2008)

Hehe, ich kenn einen auf Nethersturm - 70er Taure/Druide, der heißt Lebkuchedudu, das find ich auch recht schräg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CfX (14. Februar 2008)

Mein Favorit:   Mongotonne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Reptil (14. Februar 2008)

hab meine 3 Bankchars angefangen raufzuleveln und deren namen sind auch nich das gelbe vom Ei
aber sie sind mir schon ans herz gewachsen und wenn ich nicht muss werd ich sie sicher nicht ändern
Pala        =  Seeleshelfer
Schurke  =  Seeleshand
Jäger      =  Box


----------



## F74 (14. Februar 2008)

/wayne

absoluter schwachsinns thread


----------



## Tatopeck (14. Februar 2008)

Genauso schlimm wie die ganzen deppen namen finde ich aber mitlerweile die hundert millionen : legolaz , gandalfs , gimlis usw ... 
dann lieber einen jäger treffen der klauspeter heist als der 300hunderste legolaz ..in welcher schreibweise auch immer


----------



## Madmido (14. Februar 2008)

also ich würd mal sagen, dass der name des chars auch zum char passen sollte. wenn sich irgendein bengel so einen kindernamen geben will ist das sein pech. ich weiss nur, dass ich generell schon keine lust habe mit jemandem in die gruppe zu gehen der rotzpopel oder jägermeister heisst(nur so zum bsp).

hab da schon meine gründe. 

=> war mal mit nem tauren krieger in der gruppe der fridulin hieß.....dementsprechend verhielt er sich auch...


also....... vielleicht mal 1-2 min überlegen mit der namensgebung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (14. Februar 2008)

Denke nicht das lächerlich Namen das Spiel versauen. Es ist schließlich das Problem des Spielers wenn er später auf 70 ultrastark ist und der Name etwas anderes aussagt. 
Was soll ich mich drann stören, muss ja nicht mit ihnen spielen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iqHunter-Gilneas (15. Februar 2008)

Mondtänzerin schrieb:


> Ich bin sicher noch kein Kind, aber hier sind ein paar anwesend deswegen wollte ich es nicht nennen.
> Ich weiß nicht was du so angreifen mußt. DAS nenne ich geistige Schwäche die du hier beweißt.
> Bei dem Namen Analhengst denkst du nicht dass es aus dem sexuellen Bereich kommt? Auweia... wie kühl.
> 
> Denk mal ein wenig nach, unnötig hier beleidigen zu müssen.



Entweder du sagst wie das ding heißt oder du lässt es bleiben, aber dann mach keine posts in denen du erzählst das du mal wen gesehn hast mit einem petnamen aber den kannste nich sagen, das zeugt schomal daon wie viel du dir dabei gedacht hast


----------



## Mondtänzerin (15. Februar 2008)

iqHunter-Gilneas schrieb:


> Entweder du sagst wie das ding heißt oder du lässt es bleiben, aber dann mach keine posts in denen du erzählst das du mal wen gesehn hast mit einem petnamen aber den kannste nich sagen, das zeugt schomal daon wie viel du dir dabei gedacht hast



Bübchen... les mal durch. Da steht der Name bereits. *Zwei Lupen reich*
Hast es sogar in dein Zitat gepackt *lach*


----------



## Maddin93 (22. Februar 2008)

xD mein jäger-pet heisst MietzMietz xD XD


----------



## Derrty (22. Februar 2008)

Wie alt wirst du wohl sein?

Was meinste bewirkt dein geflame hier?
Nix? RICHTIIIIG^^

Geh aufn RP server wenn du sowas ausn weg gehn willst.
Das ist die lösung meines Problem? RICHTIIIIG^^


----------



## Grushdak (22. Februar 2008)

Mir ist es eigentlich ziemlich egal, wie wer heißt.
Viel wichtiger finde ich den Umgang miteinander.
Und da gibt es sehr viel Spieler, die zwar interessantere Namen haben -
sich dafür aber nicht mal normal mit Anderen verständigen können ...

Da sind mir Spieler mit exotischen Namen allemal lieber, wenn diese sich doch benehmen können.


----------



## Shadlight (22. Februar 2008)

Nur eins....Biensebummse oder Klausbärbel


----------



## Muti (22. Februar 2008)

Letztens in der Arena bin ich mit meinem Mage Partner ( der heißt Gammelforce )
auf einen Mensch Priest ( Blanko ) und nem Draenei Warri ( Blau ) getroffen...

Deren Team Name: Uschi und Kerstin

Das sind noch so Sachen wo ich lachen muss.^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber wenn dann 1000000000Leute sich Dàrkmâgé oder Blóòdelves nennen frag ich mich auch immer wie die ihrem Char sowas antun können. *Kopfschüttel*

Ich pers. könnte meinen Char kein Sonderzeichen aufn Namen werfen oder irgend nen Mix aus den Standartwörtern wie: Dark, Shadow, Dragon, Knight, Claw, Master. etc... nehmen aber jedem das seine und wem es gefällt, der sollte zu seinem Namen stehen.


----------



## Dranay (22. Februar 2008)

Ja is schon bissle beschränkt, das sich die Leute gerne nach Eigenschaften (black, bad, ebil, fire) Gruppen (Assassin, Twinker) oder sonst nem Scheiß benennen. Lustige Namen wie OMG it's in my Ass oder ROFL it's in my Ass too sind ja was anderes, aber 100 Versionen vom Namen Legolas find ich einfach arm. Genauso wie Namen die `oder ´ oder ^ etc drin haben um dann doch noch den Namen von irgend ner Figur zu kopieren, find ich auch mehr als nur beschränkt.

Ham die Leute keine Ideen mehr oder kennen die zumindest keine Namensgeneratoren Oo

Ach für alle die jetzt meinen "Du heif abba Dranay, daff if ja fon den Draenei geklaut!!!einseines11", ich hatte den Nickname schon befor ich überhaupt nur im entferntesten daran dachte WoW zu spielen geschweigedenn, dass es eine Rasse mit nem Namen dieser Art geben könnte (dazu kommt noch das ich eben kein Draenei spiele, sondern nen Zwerg^^).

Sicher kann man es den Leuten ja nicht verbieten sich so Namen zu geben, aber man könnte zB von Seiten Blizzards nen anständigen Namensgenerator zur Verfügung stellen^^


----------



## dobro (23. Februar 2008)

Naja ich kann mich über nicht so gute namen nicht aufregen. Mit nen main der Kollegah heißt, nen Schurken (Betrugo) und Pala (Babapala). 
Aber manche Namen sind schon lustig wie Killerjäger, Saschajäger (joa guckt ma Tearar) oder Minimumu xD Biabia auch nciht schlecht

Zum thema sonderzeichen, joa die sind nervig, wenn einer sagt joa ich logg um invite mich gleich und dann kommt son spezial rul0r name. ich mein dann immer ehm whisper mich dann einfach an

ich hab nur ein char mit nem sonderzeichen "ô" und zwar weil der char wie ich RL heißt und man es so schreibt


edit: ahso meien gilde hat leider paar sonderzeichen... kollege hat gilde gemacht, wollten "KanacK AtacK" heißen war aba weg, hat er einfach "KánácK AtácK" gemacht, geht auch.


----------



## MacJunkie79 (23. Februar 2008)

auf normalen PvE-Serven und erst recht auf PvP-Serven braucht man sich doch nicht wundern und schon gar nicht drüber aufregen, dass solche Namen gewählt werden. Mich regts auf PvP-Servern auf, wenn ein Typ names "Sternenschleuder" mich anwhispert mit "Hey magst mitkommen?" Da lob ich mir doch das RP-Flag von HdRo.


----------



## böseee (23. Februar 2008)

MO-Virus schrieb:


> *edit by ahra*


deine sig is genial passend zum thema


----------



## z3ro379 (23. Februar 2008)

Also ich find solche Namen eher lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In Guild-Wars kann man ja noch viel mehr kombinieren. So kann man einen Vor - Mittel und Nachnamen haben und zusätlich gibt es dann ja hinter dem Namen Noch das Gildenkürzel.

Und da der PvP vom PvE-Bereich getrennt ist laufen sehr kreative Einfälle rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





z.B.:  Ich Chef du [nix], Professor Liebstrumpf, oder Edd Von Schleck - und sein Pet hieß Langnese, oder Andy Waffen.  Im PvP läuft auch ein Monk mit dem Namen Harry Protter rum (zur Info: ein Protter ist ein Healer der einem mit Schutzzaubern die Schaden reduzieren am Leben erhält), Mork der Ork usw

Lustige Gildennamen gibt es auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



I Want To Go To [RIU]
Ich glaub es laggt [tcom]
Die Gilde ruft [sry]
Items Ectos Platin [Ebay]
Gunst Einzugs Zentrale [GEZ]
Please Mtv Pimp My Guildhall [PIMP]
Wtf I Thought This Was [WoW]

usw


----------



## Caveman1979 (23. Februar 2008)

Zeigt doch einfach nur wie Geistreich mansche sind!

Kommt ein Nachtelf in Tanaris an mir vorbei mit dem namen "Salzstreuer"(ich streute ihm salz in die Wunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Loktarus (23. Februar 2008)

Also den schlimmsten Namen habe ich bei einem Jäger gefunden der sich "Gebärmutter" nennt und sein Pet nannte er "Nachgeburt", aber auch die Namen mit den ganzen Sonderzeichen (z.B. ^`´' usw.) finde ich schrecklich.

MFG Loktarus/Suroja


----------



## Exaizo (23. Februar 2008)

ich habe generell nix gegen namen mit sonderzeichen, nur wenn die dazu dienen einen namen den es schon 200 mal gibt noch weiter zu vervielfältigen, dann is das nicht mehr lustig.
Mein Pala-Twink heist Zælon und ich find den Namen Super (besonders wenn mich immer alle fragen, wie man da æ macht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## kargash (23. Februar 2008)

Über die unkreativität anderer Leute könnte ich mich auch aufregen,besonders auf einem Rp Realm.

Naja wofür gibt es Namensgeneratoren,sogar noch sehr viele.

BTT: Bescheuerster Name war von einem Troll Jäger der sich,jetzt kommts, Trollhunter


----------



## dobro (23. Februar 2008)

Exaizo schrieb:


> ich habe generell nix gegen namen mit sonderzeichen, nur wenn die dazu dienen einen namen den es schon 200 mal gibt noch weiter zu vervielfältigen, dann is das nicht mehr lustig.
> Mein Pala-Twink heist Zælon und ich find den Namen Super (besonders wenn mich immer alle fragen, wie man da æ macht
> 
> 
> ...



wie macht man das "æ" denn? ich mein ohne kopieren oder per word dokument udn dann kopieren? =)


----------



## Seryma (23. Februar 2008)

ich bin erst vorhin 3 spielern begegnet =/

Kaesekuchen
Muhahaha
Jimmyneutron


=/

ich mags nich besonders wenn leute sich so schwachsinnig nennen, kann man aber nix machen =/


----------



## Tikume (23. Februar 2008)

dobro schrieb:


> wie macht man das "æ" denn? ich mein ohne kopieren oder per word dokument udn dann kopieren? =)



Zeichentabelle schauen, da siehst Du dass Du sowas z.B. mit ALT+230 bekommst.


----------



## Necronos1 (23. Februar 2008)

Eine rhierß bei uns auf dem Server Orangensaft, war level 70, schreibt nur ne normale Frage im Channel, was passiert, alles sofort, TICKET; kein RP Nam3e, komm auf die ALdor das wirst keine behinderten namen finden, die schrieben alle sofort tickets!


----------



## topdiver (23. Februar 2008)

Solange es für WoW keine Alterbeschränkung und keinen Intelligenztest gibt, muss man wohl mit diesen Blüten leben.

Schlimmer als die Primitivensprache (Roxxor usw.), finde ich offensichtliche Rechtschreibfehler. Hier auf Thrall gibt es eine Hordengilde mit dem Namen Li(!!!)gion der Finsternis.
Da empfinde ich fast Mitleid und da sollte es mal anstatt der Gamecard den Duden geben.


----------



## Seryma (23. Februar 2008)

> Solange es für WoW keine Alterbeschränkung



das find ich mies und nehm ich persönlich, ich bin unter 16 und benehme mich besser und höflicher als viele WoW-ler die so um die 20-25 sind....

aber ich verzeih dir weil ich den spruch...



> Da empfinde ich fast Mitleid und da sollte es mal anstatt der Gamecard den Duden geben.



einfach zu geil finde....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dalai (23. Februar 2008)

Im HdRo ist das wahrscheinlich Schlimm beim Name Legolas. Légolas, Lègolas, salogeL, Lee Golas, usw.


----------



## Turican (23. Februar 2008)

Weiß nicht wie die Krankheit entsteht aber Kinder wollen grundsätzlich erstmal "shadow,killer,death" heißen.

Zu Haus bekommt das Pickelgesicht von Mama auf den Hintern aber in der Interwelt ne Welle machen.


----------



## Weissnet (23. Februar 2008)

Weissnet..Istschontot...Weissaunet

Hm und hunter mitm tier namens "kaggbratze" ^^


----------



## Raqill (23. Februar 2008)

Turican schrieb:


> Weiß nicht wie die Krankheit entsteht aber Kinder wollen grundsätzlich erstmal "shadow,killer,death" heißen.
> 
> Zu Haus bekommt das Pickelgesicht von Mama auf den Hintern aber in der Interwelt ne Welle machen.



Kinder? Ich kenne nen Paladin der ist 17 Jahre als und heißt Freaka und sein Schurken Twink :"Sháddòw"
Also gibts wohl deine Krankheit die du meinst nich nur bei jüngeren WoW Spielern ...


----------



## Theposer (23. Februar 2008)

Mein Pala auf Arygos heisst theposer .... Find den namen geil... ist auf jeden fall einziartig und nicht so wie shadowknight etc :/


----------



## fenchel (23. Februar 2008)

OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY schrieb:


> so namen wie Leisepieks oder Knallpuff sind sehr einfallsreich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



also ich weiss auch nicht, warum sich manche leute so aufregen....ich finde, daß es mal echt ne abwechslung ist, lustige namen zu lesen, und nicht immer diese *verdammt-das-muss-irgendwie-nach-fantasy-klingen* namen... und wer hier schreibt, daß solche nicht alltäglichen namen nichts mit diesem spiel zu tun haben, sollte sich mal fragen, wieso es npc´s mit namen wie zb. "haris pilton" gibt...

so long 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Turican (23. Februar 2008)

Theposer schrieb:


> Mein Pala auf Arygos heisst theposer .... Find den namen geil... ist auf jeden fall einziartig und nicht so wie shadowknight etc :/



Keine Ahnung wie alt Du bist aber wenn Du den Namen mit 25j noch gut findest,würde ich mir Gedanken machen .
Ich hätte den selbst mit 10 Jahren schon peinlich gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katze (23. Februar 2008)

Yurn3ro schrieb:


> Omg da kann man echt nur sagen:"mimi".
> Lasst doch die Leute sich nennen wie sie lust haben. Ich mein das doch ansichtsache wer welche Namen gut findet.
> 
> Vor die Nachposter, die schreiben:" Ja du hast bestimmt so einen spackigen Namen". Nein meine Chars heisen ganz normal mir ist es nur scheiß egal wie dumm sich andere Leute nennen, wen es gefällt ist ok.



meine meinung ..

stfu euch hier vollzuheulen echt wenn euch der name net gefälllt ignoriert ihn und lauft an ihm vorbei ... immer so nen noob thread aufzumachen um aufmerksamkeit zu bekommen omfg get a life echt -.-


----------



## Weissnet (23. Februar 2008)

Raqill schrieb:


> Kinder? Ich kenne nen Paladin der ist 17 Jahre als und heißt Freaka und sein Schurken Twink :"Sháddòw"
> Also gibts wohl deine Krankheit die du meinst nich nur bei jüngeren WoW Spielern ...



Ach ich persönliche empfinde das nicht als eine krannkheit..wer halt keine geistreichen name ausgedacht hat wayne...jeder will nur sein spass am spiel..und es gibt ne meeeenge lustiger namen...

zb: rindeastwood..vanhinten...odr auch en hunter mit pet = Unbekannte Entität hiess ^^ dann gibbet natürlich noch das Dönatier war glaub ich en pala soweit ich weiss ^^


Und wen die namen dann immer noch nerfen einfach die option im interface ausmachen und die leute mit kagg namen auf ignore...dann lest ihr auch nit mehr was die so schreiben und Ihr werdet von deren namen verschont...und nein es sind wirklich nicht immer Kinder die solche namen wie "ShadowKrieger" oder sonst was benutzen...kenne viele erwachsene die es ebenso tuen...weil mit zunehmenden alter ja die phantasie anfängt zu leiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katze (23. Februar 2008)

haha bei uns im realmpool heisst n daenei schami : diekuhmachtmuh ^^


----------



## shaaddonight (23. Februar 2008)

Auf Kargath heist eine Schwänze (Allianz)


----------



## Zghuk (23. Februar 2008)

Es gibt da nur eine Lösung. 

Transferiere deinen Char auf einen RP-Server. Da haste nur noch 1/3 dieser komischen Namen und generell eine eher erwachsene, ruhigere Spielerwelt...


----------



## Turican (23. Februar 2008)

Zghuk schrieb:


> Es gibt da nur eine Lösung.
> 
> Transferiere deinen Char auf einen RP-Server. Da haste nur noch 1/3 dieser komischen Namen und generell eine eher erwachsene, ruhigere Spielerwelt...



ganz vorsichtig !

das typische Kind is dort nicht erwünscht. Dauerhüpfende und "lol,rofl,noob" schreiben und sprechende Leute werden dort nicht glücklich.

harte Regeln sonst...Fuß -> Hintern


----------



## Niyá (23. Februar 2008)

ich erinnere mich zurück als ich damals zum ersten mal in der Warsong war ... da war ich 35 oder so ... 
voller Elan stürzte sich meine Jägerin auf einen Troll Jäger der ihr entegen kam ... durch Zufall flog seine 
Eule durch meinen Cursor und zeigte mir ihren Namen.  Damals musste ich so lachen das ich mich leider 
nicht mehr richtig wehren konnte und er mich tötete.

Er hatte seine Eule wahrlich "Airforce One" genannt ... vielleicht nicht ganz ätzend ... unpassend ...


----------



## Turican (23. Februar 2008)

Niyá schrieb:


> ich erinnere mich zurück als ich damals zum ersten mal in der Warsong war ... da war ich 35 oder so ...
> voller Elan stürzte sich meine Jägerin auf einen Troll Jäger der ihr entegen kam ... durch Zufall flog seine
> Eule durch meinen Cursor und zeigte mir ihren Namen.  Damals musste ich so lachen das ich mich leider
> nicht mehr richtig wehren konnte und er mich tötete.
> ...



nette Story,bist sympathisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (23. Februar 2008)

Ganz nette Geschichten/Namen gibts hier zu lesen

Bei mir war es so, vor zwei Jahren war auf dem Server: Terrordar (EU-PvP) ein Tauren Schamane mit dem Name: Shamihami


----------



## topdiver (23. Februar 2008)

Ich ärgere mich eigentlich nur über die unglaubliche Dummheit einiger Spieler, die sich leider schon in ihren Namen oder dem Namen des Pets manifestiert.

Mit solchen Kapazitäten gehe ich dann auch nciht in Instanzen.

Aber oberätzend sind dann die ganzen Shadows, Blades usw. die mit ihren Lvl 19 PvP-Chars rumlungern und einen ständig mit ihren Duellen auf den Sack gehen. Sagt man noch etwas dazu, kommt Noob, no Skill und der ganze Quark. Von den Herrschaften, die 8h am Tag in den Cities stehen und rumschreien oder die Channel spammen mal ganz zu schweigen !


----------



## turageo (23. Februar 2008)

Kátzé schrieb:


> stfu euch hier vollzuheulen echt wenn euch der name net gefälllt ignoriert ihn und lauft an ihm vorbei ... immer so nen noob thread aufzumachen um aufmerksamkeit zu bekommen omfg get a life echt -.-



Liest sich wie n Stück aus Barlow...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Topic: Find ich hängt vom Realm ab. Spieler, die nen Char auf nem RP-Realm aufmachen, sollten von fantasielosen Namen schon absehen können. Ansonsten könnten se meinerhalben auch auf den normalen Realms rumspringen. Gut, gibt schon Fälle, da denkst Dir die Leute haben bei Kreativitäts-, Fantasie- und Hirnvergabe gefehlt, aber was will man machen? Meldungen an Blizz bringen rein gar nix (soviel Wochenstunden arbeiten die bestimmt auch nicht um da hinterherzukommen) und ich hab keine Lust alle 1/4 Stunde ne Meldung abzusetzen.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gandos (23. Februar 2008)

was ich einfach inzwischen am schlimmsten finde sind diese ganzen °^`´' über den Namen aber der absolute Hammer sind immer noch Leute die Ascii-Zeichen wie Ð, ë, ø, ç usw. im Namen haben.

Bin mittlerweile so angenerft von diesen bescheuerten Namen das ich finde alle Chars die mehr als ein °,^,`,´ oder ' in Namen haben oder auch nur ein Ascii-Zeichen sollten kommentarlos gelöscht werden!


----------



## Niyá (23. Februar 2008)

@Turican , vielen dank  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathtroll (23. Februar 2008)

jo hatte bei meinem dudu auch n kleines namen problem, bis mich meine kollegin überredet hat hinter shadow einfach mal n dr hin zusetzen (dr für druide^^)

jo klar haben manche ungewöhnliche namen (kommt manchma daher dass die besten namen alle vergeben sind und man keinen bock hat jezt ne std zu überlegen wie der char jetzt heissen soll)^^ und beissen tun sie deswegen ja auch ned 
darum stört es mich jetzt kein bisschen...

und wenn man probleme hat mit solchen leuten die "komische" oder "aussergewöhnliche" namen haben muss man die ja ned beachten, gibt noch genügend andere spieler ;D


----------



## Gabberchen (24. Februar 2008)

gut das ich nen einfachen und schlichten namen hab.. so sonderzeichennamen gehen mir aufen keks.. hab letztens 3 versuche gebraucht bis ich einen eingeladen hatte


----------



## mightyBaron (24. Februar 2008)

vitti2801 schrieb:


> Ich denke mal ein 30ig Jähriger denkt sich eher einen Reiferen,individuellen Namen aus und verzichtet auf Sonderzeichen. Kann mich natürlich auch irren, kenn leider keine Fakten dazu.



Reife, Inviduelle Namen könne sehr wohl Sonderzeichen, Akzente und anderes besitzen du meinst vielleicht eher mehr als 2+ Sonderzeichen/Akzente + Kombinationen von Deusch/English oder anderen Sprachen mit Shadow, Dark, Killer, Roxxor, etc.? Dann ja!


----------



## Huntergottheit (24. Februar 2008)

also meine 70iger mit denen ichs ernst gemeint habe Latino, Opapeter und (Krüpelface) aber musste mit lv 68 umbenenen wegen gm zu Presswurst,meine ganzen twinks: Opabehindyou,Eluniel,Iamtheman,Tentakelfresse und und und so als Beispiel.


----------



## badhcatha (24. Februar 2008)

ok das kommentar spar ich mir jetzt @ Huntergottheit gehe auch mal davon aus das du nicht auf einen rp server bist.

bin 24 und habe 2 oder 3 namen für twinks mit einen ´.eines ist ja nun wirklich nicht schlimm, wie schon vorher angemerkt wurde gibs auch im rl namen mit einem ´drüber (bei a und e am meisten)


----------



## Huntergottheit (24. Februar 2008)

guck arsenal falls du bock hast ^^


----------



## TheOneRs (24. Februar 2008)

ich hab da ja meine eigene meinung, ich will defenitiv nicht mit nem 70ger zusammen spielen der einen der genannten namen hat... ich find... ka wenn halt jemand mit seinem lvl X9 (X = 1 - 5) pvp twink mit nem namen wie "facemeltor" oder "shadowassasin" rumrennt soll er halt... das sind ja auch irgendwo funchars... ABER VERDAMMT... ich gehe mit niemanden in nen scheiß raid der sonen namen hat... jedenfalls sehr ungern.... das zeugt doch irgendwo auch davon das man den kram nicht ernst nimmt... das sind meiner meinung nach die leute die auch auf nem privatserver zocken sobald sie die möglichkeit haben!!!... und verdammt warum kann man nicht mal 15minuten seines lebens opfern um sich nen namen auszudenken.... nimmt irgendwelche wörter die euch vom klang gefalllen, wirfelt sie solange durcheiander bis sie sich wieder gut anhören und fügt noch bischen was hinzu und gut ist, so bin ich auf meine Main namen "militrin" und "razaka" gekommen, vllt nicht die schönsten namen, aber RP Tauglich (ich find Militrin passt irgendwie zu nem elfen^^) ... 
naja seid halt kreativ

viel spaß im spiel wünscht euer Barlow!

ehm... Mili^^


----------



## neon1705 (24. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vinzenth (24. Februar 2008)

Und was hat diese ganze Diskussion jetzt gebracht? NIX - also wie mein Vorredner - WAYNE

Das es manchen nur um den Spaß am Spiel geht weniger um den eher zu vernachlässigen Rollenspielcharakter von WoW zeigt doch Blizzard selbst. Welche der hier im ganzen Thread genannten Namen wurde denn jemals umbenannt?

Richtig! Der Prozentsatz lässt sich an einem kleinen Finger im unteren Nano-Millimeter-Bereich abschätzen.

Das ist und bleibt ein Spiel und wie dieses Spiel jemand spielt, bleibt sein Problem. Und wenn da jemand "Ersatzreifen", "Pustekuchen" und Co. heissen mag, dann tut er das eben - ob mit oder ohne 10 Mio. Sonderzeichen. Und wer Schwierigkeiten hat, derartige Charakter in eine Gruppe zu laden, der ist und bleibt vielleicht auch immer ein NOOB.

In diesem Sinne - danke, dass ich mir die zahlreichen Ergüsse durchlesen konnte - und wenn man nix anderes zum Aufregen hat, dann weiter so.


----------



## Skale (24. Februar 2008)

sers,

für mich gilt schon seit langem , dass wenn ich eine grp zusamenstellen möchte, sei es ein raid (kara etc) oder eine heroic instanz , ich keinen leuten einen inv gebe deren namen sich in meinen augen so nach shice anhören, dass ich mich nicht mehr zurückhalten kann hinter meinem monitor -.-

...über die verschiedenen variationen will ich mich jetzt nicht auslassen müssen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nur bitte lasst es sein mit diesen ...-namen BITTE!!!

ganz schlimm sind auch diese einfallslosen voll spa... welche ihren char zb. illidan oder ähnlich nennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


         ayo soviel dazu ..

                 mfg skale


----------



## Old_Nick (24. Februar 2008)

Unsinnige Namen? *schulterzuck* So what? Ändern kann man daran eh nichts und es ist wieder mal ein gutes Beispiel für die großen Töne, die Blizzard spuckt, und was sie tatsächlich tun.
"Es gelten strenge Richtlinien für die Namensgebung auf RP-Servern". Ha ha ha...
Jemand, den ich ingame kennenlernte, hatte sich Nostradamus genannt. Ein Name der ja durchaus nen passenden Klang für nen RP-Server hat. Der bekam Post von Blizz, daß er seinen Namen ändern muß wegen Verstoßes gegen die Namensgebungsrichtlinien. Aber gleichzeitig laufen dann an einem die Herrschaften "Hackmett" und "Dosefutter" (kein Tippfehler meinerseits, er schrieb sich tatsächlich ohne "n") vorbei und bleiben völlig unbehelligt...
Wie gesagt: Die für Blizzard typische Inkonsequenz. Wenn also jemand mit nem hirnrissigen Namen rumläuft, dann einfach Wayne holen und die Schultern zucken, denn wenn ich mich jedesmal über sowas ärgern würde, würd ich schon längst die Radieschen von unten betrachten, da ich aus dem Ärgern nicht mehr rauskäme.


----------



## Dunham (24. Februar 2008)

neon1705 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 hehe geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seratos (24. Februar 2008)

hm, da gibt es Krieger zB mit dem Namen "Àfk" oder hab auch schon einen Ally mit dem Namen "Getränkeautomat" gesehen.


----------



## Kampfkoloss (24. Februar 2008)

Seratos schrieb:


> hm, da gibt es Krieger zB mit dem Namen "Àfk" oder hab auch schon einen Ally mit dem Namen "Getränkeautomat" gesehen.



Also ich finde so Namen natürlich auch doof, aber es gibt richtig nette Namen wo man schon schmunzeln muss.

Letzesmal laufen 2 Paladine an mir vorbei: Noheal und Nodamage

Das fand ich suuuupercool, würd mich zwar nie so nennen aber ich finds echt nice.
Aber sonst: Wayne.


----------



## Crash_hunter (24. Februar 2008)

Fruchtzwerg kreativ lustig kann man aber nicht ernst nehmen.


Ich persönlich habe eine nachtelfenschuriken namens Blacklady. Ich muss dabei anmerken, dass ich mir dabei nicht ihren namen ansich sondern nur einen Namen wie sie bekannt sein sollte ausgedacht habe. Spiderman heißt ja auch peter parker wird aber wenn er kämpft in seinem kostüm eben spiderman genannt.
Aber und da geb ich meinen vorpostern und barlow recht, gibt es wohl wirklich einen hack/bug in der cs steamsoftware  (csss) der es unter 14 jährigen erlaubt ihren account in WoW zukopieren....

so far 

Crash_Hunter (unfallposter)


----------



## Topsecret (24. Februar 2008)

apocalyptika schrieb:


> Naja, wer Probleme hat damit Leute in eine Gruppe einzuladen weil er das Sonderzeichen nicht hinbekommt..... naja da kann ich nur lachen! Und euch den Tip geben erstmal einen Grundkurs im Umgang mit der Tastaur zu machen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bist ein Schwätzer, es geht hier nicht darum ob man es schreiben kann oder nicht sondern wie nervend dass ist.
Meistens hängt man ja im TS rum, dann sucht man jemanden für die Raidgruppe, ein Kollege findet dann nen passenden Char.
Der teilt dir das dann im TS mit z.B. "lade mal Shadowhunter !", dann gibste den Namen ein und bums nix geht, oder es ist der falsche, dann geht die sch... Fragerrei los wie wird den der geschrieben usw.
Dass ist der Punkt der nervt, mir persönlich sind die Namen egal, hab mich daran gewöhnt dass die heutige Gesellschaft ideenlosigkeit groß schreibt, und mit sinnlosen Ergüßen die MMORPG-Welt überschwemmt.

So long


----------



## 5Heiko12 (24. Februar 2008)

Hi,
mal ganz ehrlich ich versteh nicht was das bringen bzw verändern soll. willst du die mit scheiß namen verklagen oder was, der name sollte doch scheiß egal sein hab auch mehrere chars mit komischen namen gesehn und jetzt? Auch darf ich Ballerzwerg und Resident mein eigen nennen wobei der zweite name klar ne anspielung auf resident evil ist, aber wie gesagt es interressiert mich rein garnicht wie ihr eure chars nennt, kämpfen müssen se können ansonsten nichts und nun genug viel spaß noch ingame.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## mckayser (24. Februar 2008)

Für mich ganz weit vorne ist sowas wie "DUDUMANN" den es tatsächlich z.B. auf Azshara gibt...


----------



## Scárfáce123 (24. Februar 2008)

HAI GAIS  I´M WAYNE I´M RLY INTERRESTED IN PLAYER NAMES ... AND DON`T FORGET ABOUT TEH RICE PEOP´S 

btt: #uninterresant lass jemanden nennen wie er will er muss damit leben nicht du zu dem vorposter der meinte er macht keine gruppen mit solchen leuten oder raidet nicht mit denen weil sie´s ned ernst nehmen : go get a life omfg was sagt der name aus über ernsthaftigkeit in einem spiel mein main hies Augustin weil ich´s einfach LUSTIG fand heilt mein Pala deswegen schlechter ? ist er deshalb kein ernst zu nehmendes raid mitglied bin ich deswegen ein schlechterer mensch ? 

und jetzt kommen sicher die flames wegen dem nick aber he versucht doch mal einfach Nur Scarface zu erstellen in einen forum mit mehr als 20 mitgliedern ...


----------



## Headsick (24. Februar 2008)

also bei uns auf norgannon läuft ein "Therealmanfred" rum, das ist ein super Name, dafür kommt er in den recall   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Soll sich halt jeder nennen , wie er will, die Leute müssen dann nur verstehen, wenn ein Shadowassasin und all die anderen zusammen, halt ständig auf Probleme mit Grp/FL usw stoßen, nur weil sich eben genau 50 Leute pro Server mit fast identischer Schreibweise befinden.

btw: Traurig wenn man nix besseres zu tun hat , als 20 Tickets am Tag zu schreiben, weil die Leute Kühlschrank oder Schulterpolster heissen... WoW ist immer noch ein SPiel.

So long




> go get a life omfg was sagt der name aus über ernsthaftigkeit in einem spiel mein main hies Augustin weil ich´s einfach LUSTIG fand heilt mein Pala deswegen schlechter ? ist er deshalb kein ernst zu nehmendes raid mitglied bin ich deswegen ein schlechterer mensch ?



...genau so sehe ich es auch, solange es halt um Fun Nicks geht, diese wiederlichen HImmler und Mengele Spinner sollten sich sowieso überlegen, ob WoW das richtige ist...


----------



## quilosa (24. Februar 2008)

Klar kann jeder selbst entscheiden wie er seine Charakter nennt, nur ziehe ich vermutlich nicht die falschen Rückschlüsse auf den Spieler wenn mir Urin, Nutti, Anus oder xxx-Mumu durchs Bild rennen. Namen mit massenhaft Sonderzeichen versuche ich höchstens 2 mal zu schreiben,  Ligaturen gar nicht weil bei mir alt + xxx nicht vorhanden ist.
Und an die ganzen "Wayne-interessierts"-, "omfg-scheißegal"- usw -Schreier: meine freiheit hört da auf wo ich die eines andren störe und das gilt IMHO auch im Internet. Nur weils anonym ist muss man nicht rücksichtlos andren alles zumuten und sich benehmen wie die Sau auf dem Sofa.


----------



## Scárfáce123 (24. Februar 2008)

quilosa schrieb:


> Und an die ganzen "Wayne-interessierts"-, "omfg-scheißegal"- usw -Schreier: meine freiheit hört da auf wo ich die eines andren störe und das gilt IMHO auch im Internet. Nur weils anonym ist muss man nicht rücksichtlos andren alles zumuten und sich benehmen wie die Sau auf dem Sofa.



und wieso muss mann sich nach den leuten richten die solche nicks nicht haben wollen wenns um freiheit geht ?


----------



## Morthy (24. Februar 2008)

Kraftkanzler.... er hieß vorher eraldin.. naja.. nur weil ihm langweilig war und er den namen zu "eintönig" fand heißt er jetzt halt so.. ich finde das ist schon komisch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OnkelHuebsch (24. Februar 2008)

Moin Leute


Ich habe meinen Char auf Ambossar OnkelHuebsch (nach meinem Kater)
genannt. Eigentlich sollte es mehr ein jux sein und ich wollte ihn nur zum anspielen benutzen,
aber jetzt bin ich level70 und möchte natürlich nicht von vorn anfangen....

Richtig witzige Namen darf man ja sowieso nicht nehmen, wollte mich erst   dirtysanchez nennen aber das durfte ich nicht...


Mich hat aber noch nie jemand angepostet das er meinen Namen dumm fand...


----------



## Wuschlor (24. Februar 2008)

<3 holypala names heiligsblechle!!! der rockt alles weg der name


----------



## Tahult (24. Februar 2008)

OnkelHuebsch schrieb:


> ...wollte mich erst   dirtysanchez nennen aber das durfte ich nicht...


hehe^^

wundert mich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seryma (24. Februar 2008)

mmmhhh.... bin erst heut nem jäger begegnet der Kublbock hieß xDDD


----------



## Abidabla (24. Februar 2008)

Also namen die mit shadow, dark, assasin und was weiß ich beginnen find ich ebenfalls nur lächerlich und zeigt wie einfallslos manche leute sind in meiner gilde gibt es ... darknecron  darkvenom  darkknight  ...

ich meinerseits bevorzuge lustige namen(kann sein das sie für euch net lustig sin mir egal) wie :
ud priest Gargámel
ud rogue Hackbraten
tauren hunter Saumagen
ud wl Kéks


----------



## Notivity (24. Februar 2008)

Aucxh geil bei uns aufm server, nicht ausgedacht,

Tauren Krieger : Das Euter
Nachtelft Druide( auf heal geskillt) : Der Ast

naja soviel von mir


----------



## Caidy (24. Februar 2008)

Ich mag Namen nicht die sich nach Essen richten, da bekomme ich immer so Hunger:

Kirschmuffin, Schokotorte, Praline, Nougat    Q.Q schlimm sowas wenn man abnehmen möchte


----------



## ChevesieLane (24. Februar 2008)

haben einen auf unseren server, der nennt sich tierquäler...
das ist makaber, wird bestimmt bald von einen gm angeschrieben-.-


----------



## stänz (24. Februar 2008)

jo auf dun morogh eh komische namen: derzweig,derstock, derast daheiler usw

aber gaaanz schlim finde ich so schurken wie bei uns die sich gangsta usw nennen


----------



## bl00dstream (24. Februar 2008)

Naja was mich persönlich irgendwie aufregt, abgesehen von Barlow-Namen a la Shadowdeath usw. sind vor allem die leute, die wohl mal wc3 gespielt haben und dann der meinung namen das sei authentisch wenn sie die namen übernehmen.. ich war kurz nach dem BC-Release mal mit 3 Blutelfen in der Gruppe deren namen wie folgt waren:
Kaeltas
Káèltàs
sowie Keltas

bei sowas bin ich dann schon irgendwie genervt.... das ist nämlich wirklich einfallslos, erst recht auf nem RP-server.... ausserdem bin ich begeisterter Fantasyleser und trauere immer um schöne namen aus büchern die gnadenlos von nachtelfenhunern ausgeschlachtet werden... zb diverse varianten von Ollowain/Nuramon/Farodin auf einem server zu haben(wer "Die Elfen" kennt weiss was ich meine)is doch irgendwie beschränkt... sollte ich jetzt  jemandem zu nahem getreten sein tuts mir leid, aber das ist nunmal meine meinung, ich weiss selbst wie schwer namensfindung für charas ist aber strengt einfach mal euer Hirn etwas an!!!!


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (24. Februar 2008)

Frage: versaut mein Charname auch das spiel???


----------



## Terroris91 (24. Februar 2008)

das schlimmste was mir bisher aufgefallen is:

nachtelf schurke namens "babyface"
troll schurke namens "hosenpups"

gehts noch??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (24. Februar 2008)

loooool.......ich habe meinen Tauren Krieger Tâmril genannt...der passt zu WoW aber babyface!!!!!! würg


----------



## Georg217 (24. Februar 2008)

Rachevongott - Frostwolf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Weiß nit find die namen alle ganz schick und lustig.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (24. Februar 2008)

hammer geiler spruch da im zitat!!!!!echt geil!!!!


----------



## Tahult (24. Februar 2008)

Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) schrieb:


> Frage: versaut mein Charname auch das spiel???



hmmm, naja, *grübel*... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Fass das jetzt bitte nicht als Flame auf, aber in deinem Fall würd ich sagen, dass dein Name ein bisschen "unglücklich" gewählt ist. Zumal du Schurke bist...^^


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (24. Februar 2008)

jeder hat seine eigene Meinung...ist schon okay wenn du es halt so siehst


----------



## Rangekiller (24. Februar 2008)

bei uns gibts nen tauren der heißt kuhmunist
ich find des is ma en richtig geiler name xD

aso und so backtotopic

ich find es gar nicht schlimm wenn sich leute "unpassende" namen machen
klar gibts namen die nerven wie sau, aber naja


mein name(Rangekiller) ist wohl auch nicht so der bringer aber da ich hunter spiele ist es in einem gewissen sinne ja ne feststellung der tatsachen^^


----------



## Juudra (24. Februar 2008)

Hendric schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> Also ich wollte mal sagen wie sehr mir diese bekloppten namen von irgendwelchen Chars aufregen!
> Denken wir mal so: ein kleiner untoter wird "geboren" und seine eltern nennen ihn ---> Shadowassassin!!!
> Oder noch besser Shâdówàssâsìn
> ...


Hör dir die blogs von Barlow an und du fängst über sowas an zu lachen.Wenn ich nen Schurken mit namen Todesschleicher oder nen krieger mit namen theBigwall sehe fang ich schon mal an XD zu schreiben machs so bei mir funktionierts und mich juckt es nicht mehr.


----------



## Curumo (24. Februar 2008)

kommt wohl auf den Server an
wenn sich leute lustige Namen machen wollen dann bitte nicht auf nen Rp server.... nur um dann die Leute dort zu nerven das ist lausig, sonst ist es mir pille palle.

mein schlimmstes war wohl ein schurke namens besenstiel
ein taure nahmens kuhschwanz und ein nachtelf namens übermeister


----------



## derdast (24. Februar 2008)

Kirali schrieb:


> da gibts nen NPC der heißt Hin Denburg, find ich auch sehr unpassend



es gibt auch einen Der Thule heißt...wenn wir schon dabei sind..find ich auch nicht so witzig, leider ist es ein ami spiel und wie jeder weiß sind die amerikaner stolz auf ihre Freiheit abgewandt vom deutschen Recht und zeigen dies immer wieder auch in der Amerikanischen Botschaft in Deutschland hängt ein Bild von Adolf Hitler nur damit sie zeigen das es Amerikanischer Boden ist (ich weis nicht ob dem immernoch so ist aber es hing eine Zeit auf jeden fall mal da)

So nun ernst weg reicht.

Auf meinen alten Realm gabs einen UD Warri der "Orcmage" hieß. Freunde von mir und ich standen in Shatt immer rum und haben ihn doof belabert mit Sätzen wie "Ey mach mir mal wasser du Orc Magier" "Loool cheater ich melde dich bei Blizzard Orcs können garkeine Magier erstellen!" er hat uns als Naps bezeichnet und wir uns tierisch gefreut^^


----------



## badhcatha (24. Februar 2008)

bei uns hieß ein draenei schamane : suzidfish
er konnte anscheinend lange unbehelligt spielen, jetzt findet man den namen nicht mehr.. 
spät aber gm reagierte wohl, war definitiv falsch für einen rp server.
wer einen non rp komformen namen auf einen rp server hat und nicht unbenannt wurde hatte eben glück. aber es kann auch einen mit 70 bis hinten aufgemotzt treffen das er sich umbennen muss, wenn er gemeldet wird.
wo kein kläger auch keine anklage
aber mal ehrlich wer ist den schon so krank und schreibt für jeden namen der nicht rp komform ist ein ticket zum umbenennen? 
wer das tut ist ehrlich krank. 
und wer kein ticket für solche namen rausgibt muss sich eben mit solchen namen auf einem rp server abfinden.
abpropro umbenennen : königin->gräfin so wurde eine bekannte von mir umbenannt (vom GM) erlaubt ist auch gräfin nicht, 2 tage später musste sie sich wieder umbenennen... 
mei da hatte die aber wer auf dem kika....


----------



## Krazi (24. Februar 2008)

Curumo schrieb:


> mein schlimmstes war wohl ein schurke namens besenstiel



oha so heisst mei freund sein char  fu fu ^^


----------



## Raminator (24. Februar 2008)

ich hab heute ein troll jäger gesehen der hieß trolljäger -.-


----------



## Devilyn (24. Februar 2008)

LOOOOL geh RP server^^

ausserdem sind doch namen wie facemeltor und owninger etc. sehr lustig wenn man sie dann weg facemelted oder weg ownerd^^

das macht das spiel doch erträglicher xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Equality89 (24. Februar 2008)

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...;n=Vincentraven


----------



## seamon (24. Februar 2008)

Tjo, da könnt ich so viel beitragen, von "Pommesfrites" bis "Wurstgulasch", aber besonders blieb mir ein Hordler hängen mit dem bezeichnenden Namen "Iíìíìíìíìíìíìíìíìíì" (kein Scheiss).

Ach ja... und natürlich "Legolas" in 2317 Variationen...

Verbietet mal die Sonderzeichen... das ist in LOTRO echt n Vorteil. Da geht das gar nicht.


----------



## TheEmperor (24. Februar 2008)

Mein eigener, eher sinnfreier aus einer Zufallsidee entstandener PvP-Twink "Vernichtor"^^


----------



## Wetterwax (25. Februar 2008)

Tja, es ist manchmal aber auch schwer, sich einen guten Namen auszudenken.
Meine Tochter hatte da mal eine gute Idee, die ich gleich übernommen habe.
Jetzt hab ich einen Taurenjäger mit Namen:
Watwiewo?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (25. Februar 2008)

Curumo schrieb:


> kommt wohl auf den Server an
> wenn sich leute lustige Namen machen wollen dann bitte nicht auf nen Rp server.... nur um dann die Leute dort zu nerven das ist lausig, sonst ist es mir pille palle.
> 
> mein schlimmstes war wohl ein schurke namens besenstiel
> ein taure nahmens kuhschwanz und ein nachtelf namens übermeister



Besenstiel ist wircklich hart...

löl 

naja der hier mein schurke ist eig. ne ausnahme!!!

sonst nenne ich meine Leutz immer wie es halt passt!


----------



## Snook83 (25. Februar 2008)

bei uns auf dem server (RP-Server) gibts welche die heissen "USB-Stick" (hab den aber ewig nimmer gesehen) und der andere heisst "Afk".

weiß nicht wie man auf solch merkwürdige nahmen kommen kann.

gab auch mal einen der hiess "Bleistift" aber der wurde dann von blizz zum umbenennen gezwungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (25. Februar 2008)

Snook83 schrieb:


> bei uns auf dem server (RP-Server) gibts welche die heissen "USB-Stick" (hab den aber ewig nimmer gesehen) und der andere heisst "Afk".
> 
> weiß nicht wie man auf solch merkwürdige nahmen kommen kann.
> 
> ...



LoL...wie krank xD

ich habe schon mal einen gesehen der hieß : fingerimpo...dem sein kumpel hieß nachmexico


----------



## mgfhaki (25. Februar 2008)

also ich find das vollkommen in ordnung wenn zB nur ein Sonderzeichen drin ist davon stirbt man ja wohl nicht.... ich mein es gibt schon andere Namen auch die wirklich....... sind aber eigentlich nervt mich daran nur dass man diese dann schlecht inviten kann oder so...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ansonsten einfach drüber hinweg schaun kann einem doch egal sein wie sich der andere nennt und ausserdem kann man darüber wenigstens öfter mal lachen (bei mir is es halt so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ) vor allem auch bei gilden namen.. (im BG zB Ein Bashor Kaffee  ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )aber ich will jetz lieber gar ned weiter darauf eingehen is auch wieder n andres thema.. 

naja es bleibt ja jedem selbst überlassen wie er darüber denkt aber dass is mal meine meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



have a nice day und nicht immer alles so ernst nehmen!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (25. Februar 2008)

ätzend finde ich namen wie: "Bâumkûschla"
passt nich zu schurken. sonderzeichen, alli usw

alle anderen namen alelr besenstiel sind doch einfach lustig^^ zumindest auf nicht rp servern.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (25. Februar 2008)

mgfhaki schrieb:


> also ich find das vollkommen in ordnung wenn zB nur ein Sonderzeichen drin ist davon stirbt man ja wohl nicht.... ich mein es gibt schon andere Namen auch die wirklich....... sind aber eigentlich nervt mich daran nur dass man diese dann schlecht inviten kann oder so...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



stimmt du hast recht!!!

immer schön langsam mit den jungen Pferden xD


----------



## schoeni (25. Februar 2008)

das traurige isja das es auf rp nicht wirklich besser ausschaut
ich hab auf einem rp server einen twink angefangen einfach um mal zu sehen wie es ist
als ich dann meinen ud/wl erstellt hatte und ihm den namen Pertril versehen hatte, machte ich mich auf den weg um meine ersten abenteuer zu bestreiten, als mir dann jedoch gleich im startgebiet ein lvl 5 schurke mit dem einfallsreichen namen pvpschurkeé (und das aufnem rp_pve server wtf?) entgegenkam hab ich den char wieder gelöscht...
naja seitdem glaub ich nicht wirklich mehr ans rollenspiel in WoW


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (25. Februar 2008)

loooool...deswegen löscht man nicht gleich den char oder??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arakon79 (25. Februar 2008)

Wenn er unter Lvl 10 ist warum nicht? Hab auch schon welche wieder gelöscht bis Lvl 15! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captain_Chaos (25. Februar 2008)

Es gibt schon Namen die auf einem RP-Server nichts zu suchen haben. Aber im Allgemeinen finde ich es doch schon recht amüsant wenn mir auf nem PvP-Server der ein oder andere nicht so ernstgemeinte Name auffällt. Was mir aber so richtig auf den Sack geht sind all diejenigen, die so einfallslos sind und sich in allen Varianten nach den Charakteren aus HdR benennen. Es muss wirklich nicht sein dem hundertsten Legolas (N11, Jäger) auf  dem gleichen Server zu begegnen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadDocBones (25. Februar 2008)

Bei Funnamen ist es immer schwierig, weil sie sich so schnell abgreifen.
Meine Pets heissen "Ehefrau" (Schlange aus ZG), "RaucherLunge" (Raptor aus dem Schergrad [sollte gefährlich klingen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

]) und "EPig" (Schwein aus Mulgore)

Viel Spass beim Flamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dejaspeed (25. Februar 2008)

Wobei winzip für einen gnommagier doch ein gewissen witz hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xozor (25. Februar 2008)

Also am besten fand ich noch ein Jäger namens Bockwurst und sein pet Leberwurst

das geht ja nun garnicht den Rest wie Schahdow.... und Co finde ich nicht so schlimm ich meine finde mal einen Namen beim erstellen den noch keiner hat und denn du gut findest das Problem kennt bestimmt jeder von euch wie lang habe ich gesucht und gegrübelt bis ich Namen für meine chars gefunden habe

also alles was noch bisschen nach rp und Co klingt geht noch durch aber der Rest nein danke


----------



## Mankind.WWE (26. Februar 2008)

Ich bin mal einer Ork Jägerin namens "Shâveddpûssi" begegbet.. aber wurde umbenannt von nem GM^^ 
Oder einige der bereits genannten wie Bockwurst und Co^^


----------



## Menarion (26. Februar 2008)

Paladin namens Ichtelefon. Yeah. Oder Fernichtor oder Zerfetzor.

Ich find mit ausnahme der RP Server lustige Twinknamen eigentlich auch nicht schlimm ^^. Ich mein, ernst nehmen kann man WoW nicht. Ist immer wieder für nen Lacher gut. So rumlaufen würd ich aber nie, deswegen nenn ich meine Twinks eigentlich normal. Schlimmer sind wanna-be Fantasy Namen oder die Akzentorgien.


----------



## Moktheshock (26. Februar 2008)

Baumknutscher is auch hart

oder ne magierin namens Baumpalinchen^^


----------



## Inade (26. Februar 2008)

Ich hasse solche Namen auch.

Draenei	// Schamane lvl 45
Server: Lothar

Name: *Schokokuchen*
Gilde: *Backstube*

Sollten lieber andere Games zocken!

Grüße


----------



## Sisloc (26. Februar 2008)

fand  "vampire" im verbindung mit gildenname "van helsing elite blablairgendwas"  irgendwie..nuja^^

letztens hat sich ein level1"omg" im channel beschwert das niemand ihn nach shatt portet xD


----------



## Arakon79 (26. Februar 2008)

Weiß nicht ob ich das schon mal irgendwo erwähnt hatte aber ich fands irgendwie lustig auch wenns wirklich n dummer Name ist:

Tauren Krieger namens Killerratte! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Warchild (26. Februar 2008)

naja also ich halte von Deathkiller und Darkshadow etc. auch nicht so viel, aber wenn man sich darüber beschwert sollte man auch mal nachschaun wieviele NPCs irgendwas mit Darklblade , Blackhammer etc. heissen. Das In der Welt von Warcraft gab es nunmal n Haufen englsciher Namen die meiner Meinung nach auch besser sind als die der deutschen Übersetzungen (habe schon ewig die engl. Version) 
diese Sonderzeichen nerven mich zwar auch aber wenn man unbedingt n Namen haben will und der schon belegt ist kann man entweder nen neuen Namen ausdenken oder einen Namen mit sonderzeichen versehen..


----------



## Calathiel (26. Februar 2008)

Hängebrust !! ud wl auf kdv -> reported 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ansonsten nerven mich nur die trahll und medhiv oder sowas .....

und natürlich die mit den millionen dächles über dem iuoa ka îchbîncôôl


----------



## Yurn3ro (26. Februar 2008)

OMFG! Das sind mir immer die liebsten, ey soll sich doch jeder so nennen wie er lust hat <.<! MIMIMI triffts hier wohl mehr als Perfekt. Wenn euch die Namen mancher Leute nicht gefallen, dann setzt sie auf Ignore oder hört auf zu Zocken.

olol echt ma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bullybaer (26. Februar 2008)

ich finde so Namen wie shadowassassin und darkirgendwas auch ziemlich kindisch. Meine Chars 
haben alle eigentlich vernünftige Namen, obwohl ich nicht auf einen RP-Server zocke. Und die 
Sonderzeichenübertreiberheinies sind mir auch ein Graus, obwohl ich 1 oder so auch nicht so schlimm finde.

Mir sind aber vor einiger Zeit 2 begegnet, da musst ich echt lachen.

BE Pala, der hies "Palaschinken" und ein Hexer der hies "Harztféar" oder so ähnlich geschrieben XD


----------



## Varek Varsson (26. Februar 2008)

Hendric schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> Also ich wollte mal sagen wie sehr mir diese bekloppten namen von irgendwelchen Chars aufregen!
> Denken wir mal so: ein kleiner untoter wird "geboren" und seine eltern nennen ihn ---> Shadowassassin!!!
> Oder noch besser Shâdówàssâsìn
> ...



ehhhhm ja also es gibt doch auch namen im RL die einen akzent etc. haben.ich weiss nicht wieso man sich da so aufregt, hat jemand deinen namen genommen und^ drauf gemacht oder so?^^


----------



## Delhoven (26. Februar 2008)

Also ich habe nur nen Namen den ich super finde, und der ist Daylightdies...so heisst ein Priester auf Durotan EU. Sehr cool für nen Priester finde ich.

Wobei SANItöter für nen Shadow einfach perfekt passt ^^


----------



## Pitysplash (26. Februar 2008)

Also wo wir schon bei RP gerechten namen sind,
habe einen serverwechsel vollzogen mit meinem Dudu namens "Eispickel",haltet ihr das eher für störend auf einem RP server?weil bin echt am überlegen ihn umzunennen,da ich mich mit dem rp server identifizieren möchte...
Hoffe auf antwort

LG


*70 Mage "Eispickel"*
*59 Rogue "Chuckknorris*
*47 Hunter "Pity"*
*32 Dudu "Auch eispickel^^*


----------



## Panicwolf (26. Februar 2008)

Deine Eltern haben Dich "Eispickel" genannt? Dann kann ich mir ja denken, wie Du gezeugt wurdest, kleiner Nachtelf.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## REM0RiA (26. Februar 2008)

also bei uns laufen so leute wie gummipuppe, schlitzwerkzeug oder buchband durch die gegend... stört mich zwar relativ wenig, aber irgendwie machen die doch die Fantasystimmung im Spiel kaputt...
Zum Glück gibts solche Namen in meiner Gilde kaum, was zwar eher Zufall ist, aber egal ^^

Aber Chars Gebärmutter und das Pet Nachgeburt zu nennen, finde ich mal garnicht toll, geschweigedenn lustig...


----------



## Imbachar (26. Februar 2008)

Geht Azâel noch?


----------



## Jo_1984 (26. Februar 2008)

Also auf Lothar gibt es so einige ätzende Namen:

Kekswixen, Wurstwasser,Dasmöped um nur einige zu nennen!


----------



## haiaroma (26. Februar 2008)

ääähm:

mage - pissfisch
schami - todesheinz
warri - snösengön
taure(ka welche klasse) - köstlich
noch n taure - fusselbürste
und noch n taure - hmmlecker
mage - hönigbröt
hunter - chuck, das pet norris
priest - kaugummi
warri - hansmeiser
ein gnom - unterhalb
troll - totaltroll
hexi - achwas
zwerg - haarig

ich bekenne mich schuldig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das sind aber alles fun-namen! meine "echten charas" haben auch gescheite namen!
ich find sowas echt lustig, auf die "peinlichen" namen (Mântáròchên sei hier gegrüßt!) achte ich nicht mehr^^


----------



## haiaroma (26. Februar 2008)

btw: auf nem RP-server muss das aber echt nicht sein, SCHÄMT EUCH ihr scherzbolde! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brozan (26. Februar 2008)

lustig fand ich auch bei mir aufem server den namen Brüllmücke (von allen nur Müllbrücke genannt)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  manche namen find ich noch ganz lustig aba shadodeath usw sin nur noch arm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maethoril (27. Februar 2008)

vitti2801 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Sonderzeichen: Das sind die 12 Jährigen IMBA Schurken die den Barlow Schurken Blog gehört haben und wohl meinen dass der ernst gemeint sei, ......




Aso?

Ich bin 42 und einer meiner Chars heisst Maêtha. Bin ich deshalb jetzt ein WOW-Kiddie oder was? Schwachsinn. Btw: ich habe den Barlow Blog nicht gehört und weiss nicht mal, was das ist.

Schwach finde ich es, wenn durch Sonderzeichen die Namensregeln in WOW umgangen werden sollen oder wenn man unbedingt einen Namen braucht, der in dutzenden Schreibweisen schon auf einem Realm vorhanden ist: die vielen Lêgolas (in welcher Schreibart auch immer), Gándalfs, Hitlêrs (den gab's auf Aegwynn nur ganz kurz zum Glück), Bóròmirs etc. ärgern mich einfach nur.

Schurken, die sich FromBehind, WatchURBack oder Backstabber nennen? Kein Kommentar.
Uberschami? PWNYouAll? IMBAPala? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Wenn mir ein KurtBeck oder ein FJStrauss (beides dicke, hässliche Zwerge - k.A. ob's die immer noch gibt) begegnen, dann muss ich zumindest schmunzeln, auch wenn diese Namen so gar nicht ins WOW-Universum passen wollen.


----------



## Torrance (27. Februar 2008)

Maethoril schrieb:


> Ich bin 42 und einer meiner Chars heisst Maêtha.



Ich denke, mit dem Alter hat das weniger zutun. Es gibt genug "Erwachsene" die sich Kindischer benehmen als manch Kiddi. Und zu schlussfolgern das jeder der Shadówdéâth heisst gleich ein 12 jähriger ist, ist noch falscher als falsch. Da Blizzard (sowohl auf RP als auch auf den Normalen Server) nichts dagegen unternimmt, müsst ihr wohl oder übel damit leben das Leute sich "komische" Namen geben. Es sei ihr hört mit WoW auf, dann nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So Long

Torrance


----------



## Tresslot (27. Februar 2008)

Man...

eine ansammlung von spiesser und besserwisser

ich kann eure namen schon erraten!!!

1. Weissheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
2. Klugheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
3. Alleswissensheit!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und so weiter

wieso denkt ihr, dass ihr besser sind, nur weil eure Spielnamen(SPIEL!!!!) edel und schQn fur eure (!) ohren klingen??

man... so eine arroganz.... und egoism dazu

allen anderen rate ich nennt eure chars so wie ihr wollt, egal ob es knackarsch oder verfaulte kacke heisst, wenn es euch spass macht macht es ruhig un dpfeift auf die "edlen Ritter" die was anderes sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Farodien (27. Februar 2008)

Tresslot schrieb:


> allen anderen rate ich nennt eure chars so wie ihr wollt, egal ob es knackarsch oder verfaulte kacke heisst, wenn es euch spass macht macht es ruhig un dpfeift auf die "edlen Ritter" die was anderes sagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, es ist ja eigentlich ganz einfach....
....der Unterschied zwischen NAMEN und DINGEN/SACHEN/EIGENSCHAFTEN, wobei unter Namen halt nur wie es  das Wort ja bereits erkennen lässt auch nur Namen zu verstehen sind.

Was heissen soll das z.B. ein Knackarsch, Butterbrot, Eismaschine, Lagerfeuer und Pommesmayo wohl definitiv nicht unter die allgemeine Regel der Namen gehört.

Und wenn ich dann Frommspackung, Eierschaukler und wie die ganzen Geistesgestörten so heißen wollen lesen, bekomme ich schon noch manchmal einen Würgereiz und frage mich wie sie diese dem Standesamt für ihre eigenen Kinder erklären wollen^^

Gegen Sonderzeichen habe ich persönlich nichts, die gab es ja auch schon in alten Gothischen Sprachen und teilweise ja in den Nordischen ländern auch noch.

Es wäre so einfach einen Filter einbauen zu lassen, aber nein da wird sich eher der Kopf zerbrochen wie man Ironforge und Thunderbluff übersetzt.


----------



## Gnorfal (27. Februar 2008)

> Mimimi?
> 
> Doch ich weiss was du rüberbringen willst, aber glaubst du mit diesem Post wird sich das ändern? Ausserdem finde ich das ein wenig unglaubwürdig, da du Knackarsch gut findest und das das Spiel nicht kaputt macht?!



jupp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  gestern im AV gesehen, Nachtelf Schurke namens "Mimimimimimi", könnten auch 2 Mi`s mehr sein, genau weiss ich das nicht mehr

Aber mal davon ab: Meine Vermutung ist, dass nicht etwa 12 jährige sich Namen geben wie "Iownju","Yewdas" oder "Isipown", sondern, eher höheren Alters etwa um die 17 rum.
Das Beste ist jedoch, dass genau diese Namen mir dadurch auffallen, dass Sie im BG IMMER leicht zu killen sind, sollten sie den Mut besitzen, sich One vs.One zu stellen.

Das macht mein Spiel nicht kaputt, im Gegenteil, wenn ich schlechte Laune hab, weil irgendein "hjkbnvril" wieder mal Gold anbietet, geh ich ins BG, such mir "Wanhitter","Fastdeath","Darkowner" oder "Róxxòr (aus der Gilde:Learn to play)" raus, nuke sie um und schon ist mein Tag gerettet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kiemgard (27. Februar 2008)

Hatte vor ein paar tagen mal nen hexer vor der nase der hieß Zahnpasta


----------



## Zorka (27. Februar 2008)

jo stimmt schon was es für dämliche namen gibt hab zb schon gesehen:Hodenhollger,deinemumu,kühlecola usw


naja da hab ich ja noch einen namen der geht Zorka^^

meine freundin benutz auch in ihrem namen ein sonder zeichen weil sie Zoêy hesst aber das geht noch finde ich ist ja nur EIN sonderzeichen^^


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (27. Februar 2008)

was ist mit meinem geht der noch?


----------



## Farstar (27. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen

ich kann es ehrlich gesagt auch nicht nachvollziehen, dass solche Namen ausgedacht werden.
Es ist die Möglichkeit gegeben den Charakternamen zu änderrn und wieso tun diese Leute es nicht? Vieleicht wollen sie sich mit ihren Namen von anderen abheben, oder sie haben Selbstbestätigungsprobleme, was eher der Fall sein könnte!

MfG


----------



## Mankind.WWE (27. Februar 2008)

Gestern auf Eredar in den HDz vorm ini eingang: Frittenbude


----------



## Hexendoktor (27. Februar 2008)

Wattestab. Blistex.

Oder meine Lieblinge "Firecookie" und "Fireschwert"...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorka (27. Februar 2008)

lol.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Releasa (27. Februar 2008)

Nun ja, ich kann es auch nicht nachvollziehen, wie man sich mit genannten Namen, die Gegenstände bzw. Lebensmittel beschreiben, wohlfühlen kann.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber stören.... na ja wir spielen auf nem PVP-Server. Im RP fänd ich das nicht passend und dafür gibts ja auch die Regeln. 

Wenn wenigstens noch nen "humorvoller Sinn" dahinter stecken würde, dann kann ich es verstehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich muss gestehen, mein erster Char, nen Krieger, hiess Focuslady 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .... (Nickname aus nem Autoforum wo ich mich kurz zuvor rumtrieb, na jetzt weiss man, was ich für eins fahre *lol*) und mir so spontan, wie ich in die "World of Warcraft" reingeschubst wurde, kein Besserer einfiel. Der lebt allerdings auch nicht mehr.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum Glück haben meine anderen Charaktere alle Namen, die nicht von irgendwelchen Bossen etc. abgeleitet sind (meine ich zumindest, dann ist es nicht bewusst, ausser Releasa ist die weibliche Bezeichnung von Releasen). 
Wobei mein Druide auch Emîlîa heisst, einfach weil Emilia schon vergeben war, und ich genau diesen Namen für einen Druiden haben wollte und nur über einem i das ^ fand ich asymetrisch ^^ Ist aber auch der einzige Name in meiner Charakterliste, der mit Sonderzeichen versehen ist.


----------



## saphyroth (27. Februar 2008)

Also mich stören eig nur namen die aufgrunddessen das es sie schon gibt anders geschrieben werden...oder weil sie sich ned ausgehen....wie zb einer wollte sich magierdestodes nennen was sich ned ausging jetzt heißt er magierdertod... wenn die accents gesetzt sind um den namen schöner aussehen zu lassen oder es nur ein bis 2 sin störts ned... aber wenn man dann wieder légôlaáz sieht....
namen von dingen oder speißen abgeleited stören mich ebenfalls ned ich find sie nur seltsam.


----------



## Faulmaul (27. Februar 2008)

also sonderzeichen nerven nur dann wenn jemand sie benutzt weil er net akzeptieren daß die standard-schurken-silben wie "dark", "death", "shadow", "murder", "blood", "killer" oder "asassin" schon vergeben sind und sich trotzdem keinen nick einfallen lassen kann;

allzuviel kreativität wird nicht verlangt, aber mit 1337-geschreibsel und sonderzeichen nen nick zusammenzubasteln dens schon 10000000 mal gibt zeugt einfach nur von Blödheit...

whatever


----------



## CoHanni (27. Februar 2008)

neon1705 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



geiles bild  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kintaroohe (27. Februar 2008)

hm also spieler mit solchen Namen wie zB:
- Wurstbort
- Mülleimer
- Hanfblatt
bringen mich eigentlich eher zum lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn ich jedoch so Namen wie Guterjäger lese, kann ich mir denken wem solch ein char gehört ;D


----------



## Ichini (27. Februar 2008)

Ja  Ich finde Pets haben die Blödesten NAmem Bären z.b HubschraubBÄR KuschelBÄR NasenBÄR BromBÄR  gibt noch viel mehr so scheiss manchmal is lusstig aber manchmal nervt es einfach nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zhou Tai (27. Februar 2008)

ich hate mal einen in der gilde der hieß ''Pâmpêrsbómbê'' oder so


----------



## Hasska12 (27. Februar 2008)

Also finde auch das dass voll die hakke ist das manche i-was mit shadow blablabla heißen versteh auch nicht wieso die ein mmog spielen weil so namen wie shadowwarriar und co. ist ja mal ähnlich wie counterstrike oder son müll also in einem mmog soltle man sich schon was einfallen lassen da es ja ein ROLLENSPIEL ist wo man sich eigentlich in seinen char reinversetzen soll oder etwa nicht??

achso und zu der bemerkung das nur kiddis diese komischen zeichen machen muss ich mal wieder protestieren zumidnest in meinem fall bin 13 und meine chars heißen Kaylin Anakwanar Vazifar  also ich benutze son müll nicht ich weiß das die kiddis dan mmog eigentlich dumm aussehn lassen doch ich bin eine aussnahme =P

ok vielen dank das ihr meine aussage wargenommen habt falls ihr es gemacht habt

und schiebt nich  immer alles auf die kiddis  auch 18-?? jährige sind es auch nur zur info

Rechtschreib fehler sind absicht=P


----------



## Amoniusi (27. Februar 2008)

Ein 68er Mage mit dem Namen :"Polenböller" ,hat mir heut das questen versaut. Zudem schrie er noch andauernd  mit /y :"brutzel.........knister.........bumm........PYROBLAST!"…………

joa kein Kommentar ne ^^.


----------



## -dekagepe- (27. Februar 2008)

Shadowvwgti  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

...muss dazu noch IRGENDWAS gesagt werden?!? da sind mir die "shadowrouges" alle mal lieber


----------



## Hexalo (28. Februar 2008)

Ichini schrieb:


> Ja  Ich finde Pets haben die Blödesten NAmem Bären z.b HubschraubBÄR KuschelBÄR NasenBÄR BromBÄR  gibt noch viel mehr so scheiss manchmal is lusstig aber manchmal nervt es einfach nur
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du hast dem kreativsten Namen ever vergessen:  BÄRbel ....   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Na ja.. schwank bei manchen Petnamen je nach Stimmung auch zwischen:
Lol und omfg.. 

Mich hat im Alterac n Eber angegriffen namens "Katze"... 

Dummer Name aber ich konnt in dem Moment nur Lachen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Swold (28. Februar 2008)

"Penetration"

Hab zum ersten mal ein Ticket schreiben müßen.


----------



## Darkdamien (28. Februar 2008)

die einzige namen die mir aufn keks gehn sind:

Dfjrejddhh
Akdjuerj
Fkrjfjeh
Zkfjdhesnbdhjh

und die schreien ständig "BUY GOLD!!!"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stänz (28. Februar 2008)

/sign @ vorposter^^


----------



## Schleppel (28. Februar 2008)

> "Penetration"
> 
> Hab zum ersten mal ein Ticket schreiben müßen.



rofl...armor penetration zb = rüstung durchdringen usw gibt ja soga skills die so heissen, wenns ein melee is,is das oke


----------



## Bengram (28. Februar 2008)

Schaut mal in den hohen Rankings die Arena Teamnamen an. Da kann man manchmal echt nur kopfschütteln


----------



## rufer (28. Februar 2008)

Farodien schrieb:


> Naja, es ist ja eigentlich ganz einfach....
> ....der Unterschied zwischen NAMEN und DINGEN/SACHEN/EIGENSCHAFTEN, wobei unter Namen halt nur wie es  das Wort ja bereits erkennen lässt auch nur Namen zu verstehen sind.
> 
> Was heissen soll das z.B. ein Knackarsch, Butterbrot, Eismaschine, Lagerfeuer und Pommesmayo wohl definitiv nicht unter die allgemeine Regel der Namen gehört.
> ...





Ähm mal ne dumme frage warum sollt so namen nicht geben?

In reallife gibts auch namen wie 

Frau Brot
Herr Pfütze
Herr Lecker
Frau Schlampick

und dieverse andere namen sogar frau Fi.k also warum solls solche namen in wow auch nicht geben


gut Namen wie Leckmein.. oder pat namen mit obsöhnen namen meld ich auch die dürfen sogar dafür eine kostenlose namens umbennenung machen ^^ also wo is das prob last sie doch spätestens mit lvl 40 werden die ein ticket mal bekommen haben ein gm schaut sich die namen an und läst dann eine namensumbennenung machen sogar für das pat. der gm achtet sogar darauf für welchen namen er sich endscheidet wählt er wieder einen mit der flaschen wort art bestimmt sogar der gm den namen...

also last sie mal rühig manche namen sind schon manchmal recht lustig auf welche ideen manche leute kommen, aber bei manchen denkt man sich dann auch wieder ob die keinen anstand hätten


----------



## Schleppel (28. Februar 2008)

frau KUCHEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vivalostioz (28. Februar 2008)

Hallo!

Also RP Server hin her da ist das leben doppelt schwer. Sonderzeichen sind mir egal...hab auch welche!! Meckern nen paar gibts halt keine Grp für Ini wenn juckts? Für Raids hats immer noch gereicht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Allerdings auf nem RP Realm nem VollHolz. Feuerwehrauto zu begegnen ist dann schon mehr traurig. Sollen auf normalen servern spielen und sich wegen mir sonst wie nennen, aber doch noch aufm RP server. Oder wenns ganz unkreativ zu werke geht un nen neuer Twink her muss..einfach mal namen nehmen den wir schon gesehen ham. Kann ja sein das die Person die gleiche idee hatte, aber wenn der name aus zwei völlig sinn freien wörten nich deutscher sprache zusammen gesetzt sind schon sehr verwunderlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In diesem Sinne

Adios


----------



## CharlySteven (28. Februar 2008)

sirenia schrieb:


> schlimm find ich namen zb bei magier  " frostmage" frostmagier" usw da gibs denke auf jeden server  zu viele  und sind dan arkan und/oda feuer geskillt


joa aber so kann man anderen ihre skillung abgucken.... naja is nur blöd wenn jeder 3 Firemage eis bzw akan geskillt ist^^


----------



## Ceremone (28. Februar 2008)

Hm, also ich finde, es giebt nich wirklich  Ätzende Spieler namen. Nur diese, die einem Gefallen, und wiederrum Jene,die es nich Tuhen^^ 

wenn einem Mal einer nich gefällt, dann hat man 1: Pech Gehabt   Und kann 2: Einfach weggucken.


----------



## CharlySteven (28. Februar 2008)

vivalostioz schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Also RP Server hin her da ist das leben doppelt schwer. Sonderzeichen sind mir egal...hab auch welche!! Meckern nen paar gibts halt keine Grp für Ini wenn juckts? Für Raids hats immer noch gereicht!
> 
> ...



Gegen 1-2 hat ja auch keiner was..... irgendwie glauben alle das leute was gegen ^`´ usw haben

naja so lange mann nciht kâcknóÒb oda sowas ähnliches heißt is doch ok gegen Zurinâ und sowas hat doch niemand was^^


----------



## Magicphacia (28. Februar 2008)

Ceremone schrieb:


> Hm, also ich finde, es giebt nich wirklich  Ätzende Spieler namen. Nur diese, die einem Gefallen, und wiederrum Jene,die es nich Tuhen^^
> 
> wenn einem Mal einer nich gefällt, dann hat man 1: Pech Gehabt   Und kann 2: Einfach weggucken.




Jo einwach weggugen is gut, aber wenn vor dir zwei leutz rumhüpen der eine nennt sich "Leck" der andrre "Mich" Ö_ö

Naja sind wahrscheinlich PVPchars den 70 waren se schon.
N Mage der Yxz heißt -.-
aber egal.. ich hatte mal nen schurken ausversehn Rouge genannt hehe eigentlich kann man bei mir meist lesen was es für ne klasse is.. wie mein kleiner twinky Priestübetty 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber jedem des seine.. ich reg mich meist kurz im G-Chat auf.. oder laber im TS wass drüber.. schüttel n kopf und denk mir.. ich mussd amit ja ned rumlaufen ;D

LG


----------



## Cenarias (28. Februar 2008)

mich nerft das auch wen zb jemand Mettwurst oder so heißt obwohl Lordearon Wo ich spiele ein normaler server is aber trotzdem solte man ein bischen mit auf die Namens gebung achten.
und ne frage hich hab mein Bloodelf Pala àthor genant is 1 Sonderzeichen sofort ein nerf?


----------



## Nepthurion (28. Februar 2008)

Ich find so Namen wie "Allibashá" und dann in der Gilde "Attack me, i luv world pvp" ziemlich schrecklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CharlySteven (28. Februar 2008)

@Magicphacia du must nich 2minuten hintereinander immer auf den Antwort hinzufügen button klicken.. 1mal reicht auch^^


----------



## Magicphacia (28. Februar 2008)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> @Magicphacia du must nich 2minuten hintereinander immer auf den Antwort hinzufügen button klicken.. 1mal reicht auch^^


 ;D ja ich weiß schon.. hab es auch gleich gemeldet damit ich nicht gebannt werde... weil mein rechner am hängen war ;(

naja ;D 

LG


----------



## Magicphacia (28. Februar 2008)

Cenarias schrieb:


> mich nerft das auch wen zb jemand Mettwurst oder so heißt obwohl Lordearon Wo ich spiele ein normaler server is aber trotzdem solte man ein bischen mit auf die Namens gebung achten.
> und ne frage hich hab mein Bloodelf Pala àthor genant is 1 Sonderzeichen sofort ein nerf?



Hm naja beim wisper mich ma an.. dingens

isses einfach hinderlich

aber ich wisper eh nur aus m chat durekt an oder lass mich dann anwispern wenn es mir zu blöd wirrd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toastbrot123 (1. März 2008)

also fine ich eig auch ich ahbe einen gesehen der hieß kloschüssel das is kommis wenn der dich jetzt anschreibt!!!! [Kloschüssel][Flüstert]: ...

das würde ich zwar komisch finden aber fieleicht finden das andere nich so lustig wie die meinen!!!!!


ich stehe leiber auf richtige namen z.b. âlorima oder elanterinader oder tanja oder so^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magicphacia (1. März 2008)

Toastbrot123 schrieb:


> also fine ich eig auch ich ahbe einen gesehen der hieß kloschüssel das is kommis wenn der dich jetzt anschreibt!!!! [Kloschüssel][Flüstert]: ...
> 
> das würde ich zwar komisch finden aber fieleicht finden das andere nich so lustig wie die meinen!!!!!
> ich stehe leiber auf richtige namen z.b. âlorima oder elanterinader oder tanja oder so^^
> ...



*g* Kloschüssel -.- eh ok!
Heut imAH tand n Blödelf vor mir.. fand ich auch bescheiden ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LMay (1. März 2008)

Auf Rexxar tummeln sich Bratelf und Kakifresse durch die Welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magicphacia (1. März 2008)

LMay schrieb:


> Auf Rexxar tummeln sich Bratelf und Kakifresse durch die Welt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*g* Wir ham einen in der Partnergilde.. 70ger Hexer der sich Würstchen nennt und sein 70ger Schurke heißt Siehstdumich -.-


----------



## Urengroll (1. März 2008)

wenn ein name schon vergeben ist, sollte man keine sonderzeichen darauf machen.
ich schicke post wech und kann sämtliche sonderzeichen ausprobieren und es klappt immer noch nicht.


wegen den namen bratuwurst & co. das ist mir relativ egal, sollen sie sich doch nenen wie sie wollen allerdings sollten Gm's eingreifen, wenn diese namen schimpfwörter und ähnliches sind.





mfg dat uren


----------



## Frigobert (1. März 2008)

LMay schrieb:


> Auf Rexxar tummeln sich Bratelf und Kakifresse durch die Welt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Rexxar scheint eh ein Realm der komischen Namen zu sein. Vor ein paar Tagen lief mir ein 60er Hunter mit dem bedeutungsvollen Namen Fußpilzspore über den Weg. Nichts gegen Namen, die nach Dingen benannt sind (Meine aktuelle UD-Hexe heißt schließlich auch Cholera - ist aber auch irgendwie passend zu so einem Char), aber es sollte doch eine gewisse Grenze geben. Ich kann dieserart Spieler jedenfalls nicht ernst nehmen und verzichte auch lieber auf einen Instanzbesuch mit solchen Zeitgenossen.


----------



## Rafking (1. März 2008)

mein pala heißt: Loladin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheArea51 (1. März 2008)

Zeigt mal wieder die Reife der WoW Spieler unter 18^^

naja kenne auch welche die sind über 20 und totale Spinner die sich mehr als Kindisch verhalten


----------



## LordofDemons (1. März 2008)

Theroas schrieb:


> Schöner Thread!
> 
> Ist leider auch bei eher "ernsteren" MMOGs wie z.B. EVE Online verbreitet.
> Da düsen "Shadowschamanen", "Supermurderers" und diverse "Dragons" munter durchs All.
> ...



hey ich heiß auch BalinX na und?? 
Balin war in HdR der Vater/Urgroßvater von wasweißichislangherdasichdasgelesenhab! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magicphacia (1. März 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> hey ich heiß auch BalinX na und??
> Balin war in HdR der Vater/Urgroßvater von wasweißichislangherdasichdasgelesenhab!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Balin war n Zwerg in HdR




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. März 2008)

also mir sind bis her begegnet:

Coole NAmen
PeterPain  (Pvpler hatte S3)       da bin ich echt abgebrochen ich find den namen einfach geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Stiffler         (der rennt sicher irgendwo in den weiten von azeroth rum^^)
Nerventot    (ich find den namen gar nich mal so schlecht gewählt als schurke)



Dämliche namen:
Vanhinten   (UD schurke)          ja ich musste lächeln
Kackwurst   (den hab ich nie wieder gesehn)
Bilabong      (auch nie wieder gesehn)
n pet mit dem namen wolfgang  (warn wolf)
n pet mit dem namen Bärbel      (warn bär)
und mehrere Pets mit dem namen Katze (ratet mal was das für welche waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
n spinnenpet mit dem namen spinderela  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Coolddevil (schurke)
Rucksackiena (ka habs vergessen)
Kríger (den sollte man verbrennen)
Bicmac  (omg)
Glaubnurmir  (is gut liebe schlange)
Rahmgemetzel (schurke war klar oder)
n katzenpet mit dem namen miaumiau bitte tötet es bitteeeee
Alimente (köpfen bitte)
Darkryder (is leider auch ein recht dummer spieler)


ich glaub das reicht erst mal ach und die da oben waren alle aus den 5 min die ich im ah war nur so zur info so siehts auf durotan aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




ich hab mir einen N811 gemacht mit dem namen NÁTIONALELF steinigt mich muhaha
ok das musste sein


----------



## DanB (1. März 2008)

Ich finde persönlich Namen wie Nachtelfkilla, Gnomkrieger, Demagemaker, Namen die nur aus 2 Buchstaben bestehn oder weniger und keinen Sinn ergeben und allgemein Namen mit ´ ` ^.



DanB


----------



## Big Tank (1. März 2008)

solche namen wie darkblade  oder sowas sind zwar nicht sehr einfalls reich , doch ich kann sie noch akzeptieren. namen die zum spiel passen mag ich um einiges mehr.

aber sollche namen wie derkiller , imbaboy oder son dreck mag ich gar net


----------



## Big Tank (1. März 2008)

solche namen wie darkblade  oder sowas sind zwar nicht sehr einfalls reich , doch ich kann sie noch akzeptieren. namen die zum spiel passen mag ich um einiges mehr.

aber sollche namen wie derkiller , imbaboy oder son dreck mag ich gar net


----------



## Alanium (1. März 2008)

Liebessklavin... eine Blutelfen-Paladina.^^ Musste sich aber umbenennen und heißt jetzt "Liebeskugel". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und irgendwo gibt's auch ne 70er Menschen-Paladina mit dem Namen "Seifenblase". Ich musste lachen. xD


----------



## zificult (1. März 2008)

dazu kann ich nur sagen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynillo (1. März 2008)

Haay

Ihr habt vollkommen Recht! Überall solche bescheuerten Namen, wo man nur hinsieht!
Ich habe schon solch blöde gesehen wie: Walfisch.. oder GeilesDing.. oder was bekanntliches wie Luziver.. oder manche Luzifer oder Luzzifer.. alles mögliche !!
LoL keine eigene Fantasie.. ich finde es einfach toll.. wenn ich mir nen Namen ausdenke.. und nachher im Arsenal schaue.. und ich der einzige bin mit dem Namen.. das is dann was einmaliges..
Keine Ahnung was die Leute da studieren.. gemeldet habe ich noch Keinen.. 
Ich bin übrigens erst 14 und schlau genug, mir keine so bescheuerten Namen einfallen zu lassen.. oder sie ab zu schauen..


----------



## Nagostyrian (2. März 2008)

es gibt/gab einen orc auf einem rp server namens fußpilz...


----------



## Littleheroe (2. März 2008)

königdead auf nem rp realm -.-


----------



## Magicphacia (2. März 2008)

[
n pet mit dem namen wolfgang  (warn wolf)
n pet mit dem namen Bärbel      (warn bär)
und mehrere Pets mit dem namen Katze (ratet mal was das für welche waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
n spinnenpet mit dem namen spinderela  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Kicher naja PETs hmm ich hab nen 29 JägerTwink und mein Panterle aus Steinkrallen beim Alliepunkt heißt "Fleckücat" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich find s Süüß


----------



## Yagilius (3. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finds Lustig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## smutje (3. März 2008)

Magicphacia schrieb:


> ... und mein Panterle aus Steinkrallen beim Alliepunkt heißt "*Fleckücat*"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 

Auch wenn's Dich vermutlich nicht die Bohne interessiert: der Name geht überhaupt nicht - finde ich!


----------



## Thomeek (3. März 2008)

also ich hab gestern nen Tauren Jäger gesehen mit dem namen Jägertaure.... 

das ist ja auch wahnsinnig einfallsreich


----------



## Gradeo (3. März 2008)

Ja sowas ist Definitiv schlimm.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab mal ein im BG gesehn der hieß "popobanger"^^. Da Spielt man Monate lang und das Ziel ist es alls "popobanger" durch den BG zu schreiten. Nja bei WoW sind halt die Namen Deathhand, deathshadow usw....... überfüllt. Bei ICQ heißen ja der größte teil dir kiddys Playboy,Playboybunny,sweat dies und das?! Nja ich denke eigtl. jedem ist es selbst überlassen wie er sich nennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

....Aber ein ausgefallener Name ist besser als ein Alerwertsname. Man besitzt dadurch eine bestimmte Charaktisierung.


----------



## th3orist (3. März 2008)

mir sind auch diverse namen untergekommen bei denen ich mich gefragt habe ob den leuten tatsächlich ins gehirn geschxxxxx wurde.
namen wie: popoman, volksman, magiegirl, hunt (ein hunter), ichmachdmg oder bämdmgbäm (beides schurken) zeugen von eben dem was im ersten satz gesagt wurde...und das sind wirklich die harmlosesten namen.


----------



## Ceremone (3. März 2008)

Magicphacia schrieb:


> Jo einwach weggugen is gut, aber wenn vor dir zwei leutz rumhüpen der eine nennt sich "Leck" der andrre "Mich" Ö_ö




Das finde ich dann Erhlich gesagt schonwieder ziemlich Lustig^.^
Mann muss ja nich immer alles  Stur ernst sehen. ^, ^


----------



## Magicphacia (4. März 2008)

smutje schrieb:


> Auch wenn's Dich vermutlich nicht die Bohne interessiert: der Name geht überhaupt nicht - finde ich!


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jo "smutje" interessiert mich auch nicht die Bohne...


----------



## Stüssy (19. März 2008)

ganz toll auch der name
" orcjäger "
..-.-


----------



## Tôny (19. März 2008)

Sehr einfallsreich ist auch seinen Jäger "pet" zu nennen und sein Pet "Hunter"........was leider auf meine Kappe geht ;P


----------



## MacJunkie79 (19. März 2008)

Auf der Wacht notier ich mir jetzt schon alle solche Namen Murksnamen und schreib die Liste dann in einem Ticket an die GMs. Ob die was machen weiß ich nicht, aber ich fühl mich besser danach.


----------



## smutje (19. März 2008)

Magicphacia schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Jo "smutje" interessiert mich auch nicht die Bohne...



den Kommentar konnt ich mir trotzdem nicht verkneifen - ich hoffe die arme wird von den anderen Miezen nicht zu sehr gehänselt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (19. März 2008)

Tauren-Krieger namens Bumschakalak...
Gnom-Schurke namens Biilbo...
Nachtelfen-Schurke namens Heavensheart...


----------



## smutje (20. März 2008)

hab just im Arsenal entdeckt: 

es gibt tatsächlich 5 "_Neger_" und 2 "_Nigga_"      


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theor80 (20. März 2008)

Hatte neulich nen Jäger auf Ony gesehen, dessen Pet hiess "Türkenhasser", schätze mal aufgrund meines Tickets wird es jetzt anders heißen....cool ist auch ein Eber-Pet das "Schinken" heisst. Dann gibts noch nen Fakkju bei uns. Gildennamen können auch nett sein, wie z.B. "Die Fister" und "Nordic Churchburning". Naja, die gibts nun auch nicht mehr unter den Namen...Tickets sei Dank^^


----------



## Scrätcher (20. März 2008)

Vorhin auf dem Server DieAldor Startgebiet Durotar,
Ein Mage mit Namen:
Brutaleer

Einfallslos, geistlos & Witzlos

Ein paar Andere haben ihn angesprochen daraufhin kamen so Dinge wie:

Ich bin Brutal und das nicht nur hier!
Die Horde ist doch böse, deshalb heiß ich so!

und und und....

am besten fand ich das Kommentar eines Spielers der meinte er sollte sich in "Nixblick" umbenennen.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. März 2008)

"Reizhusten"  UD Mage... fand ich lustig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorka (20. März 2008)

So hier mal ein paar  die ich mal gesehen hab:

GelberSchlüpfer
Kühlschrank
HeisseKerze
DeineMuMu


und vorallem noch


Nimmmich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja das war meine Sammlung gesehender lustiger Namen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tally (20. März 2008)

Kirali schrieb:


> da gibts nen NPC der heißt Hin Denburg, find ich auch sehr unpassend


Na ja, wenn man glaubt, dass damit unser ehemaliger Reichspräsident gemeint sein soll, dann ja. 
Aber da _Hin Denburg _einer Zeppelinmeister bei Unterstadt ist, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass damit auf das deutsche Luftschiff angespielt wird. Zumal ich davon ausgehe, dass sich amerikanische Entwickler eher an eine der spektakulärsten Katastrophen der Luftfahrt erinnern, die zudem noch in Amerika stattgefunden hat, als an einen deutschen Reichspräsidenten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einen Zeppelinmeister nach nem Zeppelin zu nennen finde ich eigentlich recht passend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (20. März 2008)

Hunter: Coca Pet: Cola
Schurke: Beerdeath  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich selbst habe Magier Azmodan und werde immer gildenintern Aggrodan genannt. Gibt sogar Makros für mich ^^ daher habe ich nen Hexer lvl 1 mit den Namen Aggrodan schonmal belegt ;-)
Magier: Gehirntot
Ganz toll war/ist auch ein Spieler bei uns auf dem Server, der meinte jeden Char hochzuzocken, dass dann wie folgt aussah:
Menigkrieger, Menighexer, Menigpala, Menig...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Aber generell störe ich mich an sowas überhaupt nicht, bei manchen Namen muss ich sogar schmunzeln bis lachen. 

Was mich persönlich dann stört sind: Âzmôdân und die anderen Möglichkeiten. Wenn mir ne Asmodaeia oder ne Azmodia über den Weg läuft ist das schon wieder was anderes. Aber manche setzen die ´^` völlig sinnlos ein.


----------



## Scred (20. März 2008)

da hate recht mir fehlt zwar grd kein Beispiel ein,aber geh ma so um 15 Uhr auf Festung der Stürme in die Schlachten von lvl10-19 da siehste nur solche Namen.Aber am geilsten fand ein Hunter dessen Tier Hordekilla heißt,wenn man solche dämlichen Namen niehmt sollte man die schon richtig schreiben.


----------



## thy Panzerchrist (20. März 2008)

also
schlechte namen wie shadôwdéàth und... ach einfach alles mit zuvielen dummen apostrophen sollte mit einem 7 tage bann bestraft werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und @mod der im ersten mit mimimi kommt
wer hat dir denn den mod verliehen oO so eine unsachliche und unschlaue antwort
er wollte einfach nur ma seine meinung ausdrücken , da steht es dir nunma nich zu son mist zu labern
auch als mod : bitte erst denken und dann schreiben
vielen dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorya (20. März 2008)

Kloschüssel etc... diese Sachen lese ich auch des öfteren.


----------



## Fall in the depth (3. Mai 2008)

Hatte mal jem in der Gilde, der hieß *Masafakker* & hat immer Hopper-ähnliche Beleidigungen von sich gegeben *gG*
Jez ist er bannnt *freu*


----------



## Preform (3. Mai 2008)

Ich hasse generell Namen die ihren Ursprung aus Lebensmitteln haben, wie z.B. Toastbrot, Bananeneis, Wassermelone, Tomatensaft etc. -.-


----------



## rundweich (3. Mai 2008)

wow ist immer noch ein spiel!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich spiele nicht auf einem rp-server und lache z.B. wenn ein buffed user tankstelle heisst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich kann auch über mich lachen.

AUßERDEM: sollte man die leute nicht nach ihrem namen beurteilen sondern nach charakter (wenn man ihn kennt ) oder skill



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
lg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LastDevil (3. Mai 2008)

Also mein persönlicher Liebling ist immernoch Klötenmongo...da musste ich so lachen ich hab glatt den Start vom BG verpasst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mentalaura (6. Mai 2008)

Hendric schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> Also ich wollte mal sagen wie sehr mir diese bekloppten namen von irgendwelchen Chars aufregen!
> Denken wir mal so: ein kleiner untoter wird "geboren" und seine eltern nennen ihn ---> Shadowassassin!!!
> Oder noch besser Shâdówàssâsìn
> ...


Also ich erlaube mir mal die Darstellung meiner Ansicht zum "Gameplay" und dessen "User- Namensgebung":
Falls Euch persönlich Namen wie: zit. "Knackarsch" zusagen, erwäge ich Euch anraten zu wollen, auf simplifizierte RL- Games zurückzugreifen wie (ohne den Distributor dessen verunglimpfen zu wollen) "Sim City" oder "2. Live"- alles andere diesbezüglich erachte ich Eurerseits als berechtigt, da auch ich als "alter" WoW- User diese Tastaturartisten verabscheue, als auch Personen, welche sich hinter illustren Grössen bzw. Unpersonen zu verstecken suchen, um Ihrem Charakter ein brachialromantisches Erscheinungsbild zu verpassen. Asche auf deren Haupt und Schande über deren Spieleinstellung!!! PS: Für alles andere diesbezüglich gibts ja den GM. (grins)- und wohl nicht dieses Forum, um direkt einen "unwissenden" User mittels Benennung seines "Skip" zu denunzieren. Danke!!
IN diesem Sinne Grüsse und Spass im Land des "Nomen ist nicht gleich Omen"!!!
Ise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: (Extra)- is ja auch wie mit Eurer Grammatik in German: "Auch Ihr tappt"(egal ob VR oder RL^^ und keiner beschwert sich^^


----------



## Raheema (6. Mai 2008)

ja aber ein bissel nervt es schon oder 


aber so ma zwischen durch musst dich ma als 70mage in SW oder Orgrima stellen und schreien 


SNACKBAR 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkMoskito (6. Mai 2008)

naja mich stören ja nur die ganzen gimmlis legolasse und gandolf nicht zu vergessen die eragons und die saphiras und und und glaub paar dumbledors hab ich auch schon gelesen ^^


----------



## Deaty (6. Mai 2008)

Du hast einen Namen vergessen von dem es auf jedem Server und allgemein in jedem Rollenspiel Tausende gibt:





* Sephiroth *


----------



## Larmina (7. Mai 2008)

heut hat jemand im Handelschannel gespammt (fand sich warscheinlich lustig) 
der hieß Hiitler (Das doppel I ist kein Rechtschreibfehler von mir)
Find solche Leute echt das letzte -.-


----------



## Exar Kun (7. Mai 2008)

Palakrieger, oder Pokemons ala Glurak mit seinen twinks Turtok und Bisaflor einfach lachhaft


----------



## Shiro Firerage (7. Mai 2008)

Deaty schrieb:


> Du hast einen Namen vergessen von dem es auf jedem Server und allgemein in jedem Rollenspiel Tausende gibt:
> * Sephiroth *





Öh was? ich meine mal abgesehen davon das keiner der Spieler an den wahren Sephiroth ranreicht, aber da hat Blizz selber Schuld wenn sie die Haare der Blutelfen exakt so nachäffen wie die von Sephiroth aus FF7 pso und dann zufällig bei diesem Volk auch noch Chocobos als Reitmounts einarbeiten xD


----------



## Larmina (7. Mai 2008)

Was mir grade noch einfällt: Hab mal nen Dudu namens Kampfwuaschd gemeldet an die GMs der heißt nach nem halben Jahr immernoch so-.- (auf einem RPserver....)


----------



## puremorgi (7. Mai 2008)

ueber meinen warritwink "duschgel" hat sich noch nie jmd beschwert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shiro Firerage (7. Mai 2008)

puremorgi schrieb:


> ueber meinen warritwink "duschgel" hat sich noch nie jmd beschwert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Bei zb PvPtwinks ists mir zb egal oder eben bei Bankchars.
Der Bankchar eines Gildi heißt Sparkasse lol.

So hab nu Feierabend ich wünsch euch ne gute Nacht ich mach mich aufn weg nach Hause cucu


----------



## Avalord (7. Mai 2008)

Ich lese im Thread öfters, die GMs würden nicht hart genug durchgreifen...Gibts aber auch umgekehrt. Ein Freund wurde vom GM dazu gezwungen (unter Char-Löschandrohung) den Namen zu ändern. Der beanstandete Name: Elfenstampfa (für einen Ork) Begründung: Namen, die andere Fraktionen diskriminieren (!), seien nicht zulässig. 
Offensichtlich hatte der verwirrte GM bei den (lobenswerten) Richtlinien gegen Diskriminierung die Trennung von RL und Ingame nicht gepackt. Aber mein Kumpel wollte sich auch nicht auf den (nicht vorhandenen) Berufungsweg verlassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Also heißt der Ork jetzt Stampfa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (7. Mai 2008)

Polterpopel. Bartsimpson, Feuerwitch... das sind so die Highlights aus den letzten Tagen. Auf einem non-rp-server kann man sowas ja von mir aus machen, aber jemand der sich auf einem RP-Server einen solchen Namen aussucht ist meiner Meinung nach definitiv fehl am Platz.

Die ersteren 2 Namen wurden übrigens von GMs geändert... danke dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (7. Mai 2008)

Facemelt0r und Fastfragg0r aus der Gilde Lordz of 0wnag3... scheisse. Zumindestens Fastfragger habe ich schon mal gesehen..


----------



## Faith_sfx (7. Mai 2008)

Hatte ma vor langer zeit nen zwerg pala namens kumpelblase gesehen musste schmuntzeln^^

ansonsten auch viele deathwarrior natürlich beliebig geändert mit irgendwelchen zeichen 

darkassasins gabs auch schon und was weiß ich noch^^

hatte mal jmd gesehn hier im forum der in seiner signatur stehen hatte als zitan " welcher name ist besser darkassasin oder deathassasin" so ähnlich wars glaub ich^^


----------



## Thugsta (7. Mai 2008)

LastDevil schrieb:


> Also mein persönlicher Liebling ist immernoch Klötenmongo...da musste ich so lachen ich hab glatt den Start vom BG verpasst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


haha wie geil ist der name denn xD


----------



## Neophytee (7. Mai 2008)

na ja ob namen scheisse sind kann nur jeder für sich beantworten..... 

ich find nur z.b Nen Krieger der den namen IcqSchami trägt einwenig .... 

ichhab selbst nen pvp schurken der heist Playmate aber auch nur weil er untot ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

kenne auch nen pala der heist manabrand.

du kennst die hintergründe einiger namen nicht.  glaube das sich die leute (zumindestens einige) etwas dabei gedacht haben.


----------



## Swold (7. Mai 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> heut hat jemand im Handelschannel gespammt (fand sich warscheinlich lustig)
> der hieß Hiitler (Das doppel I ist kein Rechtschreibfehler von mir)
> Find solche Leute echt das letzte -.-



Würde ich direkt melden. Manche Leute wollen wirklich um JEDEN Preis auffallen oder provozieren.




puremorgi schrieb:


> ueber meinen warritwink "duschgel" hat sich noch nie jmd beschwert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Beschweren würde keinen Sinn machen, allerdings meide ich solche Leute (etwa bei der Gruppenzusammenstellung), sofern es geht.


----------



## CritYou (7. Mai 2008)

Soooo fehlen darf nicht Kanalratte...


----------



## starfither (7. Mai 2008)

kurz und knapp meine geilste namen die ich bis jetzt gesehen habe 


5: todesritter (b11 pala)
4: karlgustav (eine weibliche b11 elfin) 
3: merkel 
2: umdieecke
1: persil

und das schönste ist ja die menschen merken garnicht wie bescheuert ihre namen sind und spielen die chark. noch 70 naja wengistens hat man mit 70 etwas zu lachen


----------



## Z3rg1 (7. Mai 2008)

Naja ich finde den Forum Post unsinn jeder der sein Char nennt ist egal hauptsache mann kann WoW spielen anstatt den namen zu achten.

Ich sehe auch viele leute mit sone solchen Namen aber was soll es mich Intressieren "Hauptsache World of Warcraft" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valanihirae (7. Mai 2008)

Also erstmal... Ich spiel von Release an aufm Zirkel des Cenarius, RP...

Mein Name, Valanihirae ist in einer laaaaaaaaaangen Pen-and-Paper-Rp-Runde entstanden und über den regen sich alle auf, weil er soooooooo unausprechbar ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja. Da frag ich mich, was schlimmer ist, eine, die gerne RP macht und ihrem Char auch einen dementsprechenden Namen + Geschichte zuteil kommen lässt, oder Namen wie (gibts wirklich aufm Zirkel) Magichunter, Ghostsword, Sweetmumush, Hurenohr (ja so heißt eine Blutelfe hier am Server ich kanns auch ned fassen...), ... ich mein HAAAAAAALLOOOOO? Mit verbundenen Augen nen Server angeklickt und gehofft, es sei einer ohne RP und dann so, nach dem erreichen von LVL 70 "Upps, doch RP, naja was solls, heiß ich halt weiterhin 
Shadowstealthdeathownpwnz0r".

Och Mensch, ich muss immernoch über "Schweißtod" lachen ... You made my day^^


----------



## Moriath (7. Mai 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Mimimi?


Zu geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich finde wer solche Namen nicht will, sollte aufm RP-serverr spielen...


----------



## Raheema (7. Mai 2008)

also  in  SW  is ma ein  Zwerg  rum gerannt der isd  gimli  aber die solche name nicht verboten ???? 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (7. Mai 2008)

Raheema schrieb:


> also  in  SW  is ma ein  Zwerg  rum gerannt der isd  gimli  aber die solche name nicht verboten ????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bei WOW gibt es zwar Regeln, aber die zählen nicht viel, Hauptsache die Kundenanzahl steigt!


----------



## Raheema (7. Mai 2008)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Bei WOW gibt es zwar Regeln, aber die zählen nicht viel, Hauptsache die Kundenanzahl steigt!





na  denn ^^   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (7. Mai 2008)

Raheema schrieb:


> also  in  SW  is ma ein  Zwerg  rum gerannt der isd  gimli  aber die solche name nicht verboten ????
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich würde es reporten, falls es dich stört. Die GMs machen schon was, sie gehen nur nicht aktiv auf die Suche nach solchen Namen. Ich habe bisher 3 reportet und alle 3 mußten später ihren Namen ändern, also sind sie nicht ganz untätig.... sie brauchen nur ein wenig Starthilfe ^^


----------



## Jenny84 (7. Mai 2008)

hab jetzt auch schon jede menge beknackter namen gesehen fallen mir jetzt aber leider nicht ein.
den einzigsten der mir gerade einfällt ist Klobrille


----------



## Jenny84 (7. Mai 2008)

aber meine namen sind jetzt auch nicht so toll.
wenn ich überlege wie lange ich vorm rechner saß und probiert hab meinem char nen namen zu geben.
irgendwann ist mir dann kein name mehr eingefallen.

meine schurkin carsandra (autosandra) ist zu ihrem namen gekommen weil mir als erster name cassandra eingefallen ist dann so lange probiert bis ich abwandlungen von cassandra probiert hab.

bei meinem jäger ich weiß nicht mehr wie ich den nennen wollte weil 1. char den ich erstellt hab denn hab ich dann nach einer viertel stunde namen probieren den namen von einem meiner hunde gegeben (Feyth)

und bei meinem krieger das selbe.


----------



## Vidic (7. Mai 2008)

also mein favorit auf dem server shattrath ist ganz klar ein dranei mage namens EITERPICKEL

loool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Post ? Mord ? theme (7. Mai 2008)

Ja das stimmt wohl das Namen der Spieler überwiegend an Kreativlosigkeit leiden! 
Laut WoW und der Lizenz die bei jedem Patch neu abgefragt wird! Ist es theoretisch ein Grund des 
Accountban´s einen nicht wie soll ich sagen RICHTIGEN Namen zu besitzen oder sich auszudenken!!
Der Name soll der Welt entsprechen Generiert werden! 

MFG Post


----------



## Arakon79 (7. Mai 2008)

Ich war neulich mit einem Jäger namens Stuhl in ner Ini! ^^

Brotscheibe, Käse oder Langweile auch ganz klasse...

Ich hab mir jetzt aus Spaß zwei Fun Chars auf nem Pvp Server erstellt die heißen "Kannix" und "Willnich" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bin mal gespannt ob ich mit Kannix jemals ne Gruppe finde! *fg


----------



## Daffster (7. Mai 2008)

lol die namen die ihr hier bringt sind hammer was es nich für doofe namen in wow gibt XD
So nun mal zum thema 12 jährige und 20+ jährige.....
bisher habe ich die erfahrung gemacht das die 12 jährigen meist ziemlich hol sind da kommen denn auch sehr einfalls reiche namen wie *vor kurzem gesehen* ein Zwergen Hunter mit dem namen kleener und sein pet hieß grosser ..... ich mein das is immerhin noch besser wie pépsi oder mrcôla -.-
und mir den 20+ jährigen habe ich meist die die erfahrung gemacht das sie einen recht kreativen namen hatten wie zb. 
ork - vramal
elfen - nivílos
etc.
also wie ihr seht hab ich mit 20+ bisher keine schlechten erfahrungen gemacht was die namen betrifft ^^

mfg


----------



## benbaehm (7. Mai 2008)

mein char heißt syphilis, ja genau wie die geschlechtskrankheit. entstanden ist der name, weil ich eigentlich nur wissen wollte, ob es den schon gibt. =) konnte damals ja keiner wissen, dass das mein main wird xD

eigentlich finden den namen alle witzig, beschwert hat sich bei mir noch niemand


----------



## PureAndy (7. Mai 2008)

Kann man aber nicht ändern das sich menschen so nennen... LEIDER


----------



## Post ? Mord ? theme (7. Mai 2008)

Naja Klasse fand ich auch 
- bekam Grp Invite und die Gruppe war so Unterteilt

-Schurkää
-Hexää
-Kriegää
-Pristää 

Und dan ich 
-Infame 

mmh!! Dachte ich mir xD Da soll mal einer Sagen die kennen sich!!


----------



## champy01 (7. Mai 2008)

Was bei der Allianz auch rockt sind Krieger mit dem Namen Helmut oder Eckbert ^^

Umso bekloppter die Namen desto cooler werden die teilweise.


----------



## Akkeber (7. Mai 2008)

vitti2801 schrieb:


> Ich denke mal ein 30ig Jähriger denkt sich eher einen Reiferen,individuellen Namen aus und verzichtet auf Sonderzeichen. Kann mich natürlich auch irren, kenn leider keine Fakten dazu.


Na, ich werde demnächst 30, mein Twink heißt jedoch Drôna, das Dach überm O aber einfach, weil der Name so gehört.


----------



## Abeille (7. Mai 2008)

Naja man sollte schon zwischen RP Servern und Normalen unterscheiden. Allerdings wenn ich meinem RP Server Namen sehe wie "Heildruide" oder "Schâmane" frag ich mich echt, wie es um die Bildung der Deutschen bestellt ist - zumal mir der Spieler noch antwortete, dass ihm nichts besseres eingefallen ist. Der Abschuss war ein Pet names "Göbbelz" weil dies ja "nur" der Wüchstenfuchs gewesen ist *Kopf Tischkante*

Ahja zum Melden - die GM sind da weder aktiv noch sonstwas. Der Name "Teddybäre" zb. für eine Gilde ist nach GM Aussage völlig ok.

Was auch viele nicht wirklich kapieren ist, dass Untote ihren Name sicherlich vor ihrem Tod bekommen haben und keine normale Familie ihr Kind Shadowkiller und Oberevilkilladark nenne würde. 

Manchmal hilft wirklich mal den Kopf einschalten.


----------



## Pharas (7. Mai 2008)

Geb auch mal meinen Liebling dazu: "Deathbringer" (mit, ich glaube es waren, fünf Sonderzeichen drin), ein Jäger, der sein Pet ebenso "Deathbringer" genannt hat.


----------



## Tyraila (7. Mai 2008)

Hendric schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> Also ich wollte mal sagen wie sehr mir diese bekloppten namen von irgendwelchen Chars aufregen!
> Denken wir mal so: ein kleiner untoter wird "geboren" und seine eltern nennen ihn ---> Shadowassassin!!!
> Oder noch besser Shâdówàssâsìn
> ...






ôo hallo? .. shadowassassin is ja noch angenehm oder knackarsch , als was ich eben gesehen habe , wie popelfresse -.- hab gleich en ticket geschrieben denn sowas is eklich!!!




ich denke das manche spieler es einfach nur urkomisch finden wenn sie so welche namen haben.


----------



## MaddyM (7. Mai 2008)

Es gibt echt bekloppte Namen ^^

Gut gelacht hab ich letztens nach invite für ne Grp in ZA

Unser Pala hiess 

Blaseftw

was hab ich gelacht....

Sehr amüsant fand ich auch noch nen Schami mit dem Namen

Schinkenbrot 

So long... postet weiter spaßige Namen...


----------



## Larmina (7. Mai 2008)

Also ich hab mal jemand Namens Gesichtsmofa gesehn das fand ich dann doch lustig


----------



## Tyraila (7. Mai 2008)

Pharas schrieb:


> Geb auch mal meinen Liebling dazu: "Deathbringer" (mit, ich glaube es waren, fünf Sonderzeichen drin), ein Jäger, der sein Pet ebenso "Deathbringer" genannt hat.




kreativ.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mirdoìl (7. Mai 2008)

Nen Untoter namens Madenhirn


----------



## DarkFryza (7. Mai 2008)

Mir sind die Namen mittlerweile egal. Das einzige was mich stört sind Namen die man sich nicht merken kann oder wofür man Stundenbraucht um diese halbwegs richtig zu schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber richtig nerven tun mich meine eigenen Namen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab meine Kriegerin Aynaet (Ei-nA-Et ausgesprochen) genannt, aber 95% der Leute in meinen Server sprechen es 'I need' aus, was alle furchtbar witzig finden und mich damit ausziehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Den lustigsten Namen den ich gesehen habe, war ein Tauren Jäger, der sich Muhviehstar genannt hatte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Lag um vor lachen XD


----------

